# Overnext macht Druck



## Chantal1986 (23 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein großes Problem ich habe am 19.3 eine testabo von Overnext abgeschlossen, und da musste ich eine Software für haben und da ich dieses Manuelle nicht geschafft habe,habe ich das genommen was einfach die Software auf den Pc speichert! Naja ich habe das gemacht und bekam sofort eine Email das ich nun ein Jahres abo über 96,00€   abgeschlossen! Da ich wie ich dieses Testabo abgeschlossen einen Bankeinzugsermächtigung erteilt habe! Aber wie ich diese Email bekam, habe ich alles gekündigt und auch den meine Bankeinzugsermächtigung entzogen! Sie haben das abgebucht und ich habe es zurück buchen lassen nach ein paar Wochen  bekomme ich dann von deren Anwalt ein schreiben! Darauf habe ich nicht reagiert, ICH HABE AUCH DAS PROGRAMM NIE BENUTZT! Nun bekomme ich eine Email das wenn cih nicht bis zum 8.8.2008 109€ bezahlen soll, sonst zeigen sie mich an wegen Lastschrift Betrug an! Sie meinen auch das ich von 100GB angeblich schon 85 Gb benutzt habe, und sie wollen sich alle  tage nun mit einer Email melden bis ich entweder zahle oder sie mich anzeigen! 

Nun habe ich natürlich angst das sie mich anzeigen, die Firma ist im Ausland nur das schreiben vom Anwalt kam aus Köln! Aber von den habe ich nie wieder etwas gehört



Ich hoffe das ich hier hilfe und rat bekomme

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chantal1986 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Achja  ich habe auch noch alle Emails :-D


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*



Chantal1986 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich natürlich angst das sie mich anzeigen...


Die dürfte womöglich unbegründet sein! Wenn du dich mit deinen echten Daten dort angemeldet hast, dann gibt es keinen Grund dich anzuzeigen, da das eine zivile Sache zwischen dem Anbieter und dir ist - also keine Straftat! In der anderen Hinsicht obliegt es den Anbieter sein Recht vor einem zivilen Gericht durchzusetzen und den ordentlichen Vertrag mit dir nachzuweisen, wenn du den bestreitest.


----------



## calaelen (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

ich hab das gleiche problem, jetzt drohen sie mir mit einer anzeige bei der polizei wegen betrug


----------



## bashtovoy (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

 Overnext - DER innovative Usenet Provider

Alles schon recht merkwürdig. Einfach auf der Seite mal runterscrollen und lesen was dort ein "Admin" zum Testzugang geschrieben hat.


----------



## rieberc (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Dieser "Admin" bin ich - als ich Overnext damals getestet habe, war das Testen des Services auch kein Problem, ich habe selbst einen Usenet Account dort bestellt, die Software heruntergeladen und genutzt (dies habe ich auch vor 4 Wochen nochmals getan, routinemäßige Überprüfung der Provider)

Eine Zahlungsaufforderungen hatte ich auch nicht erhalten.
Soweit ich weiß  hat Overnext an Kunden diese Mails verschickt, die falsche Bankdaten angegeben haben, Accounts gefaked haben usw.

Ich lasse mich jedoch gern eines besseren belehren!
Falls diese Mails unbegründet sind, werde ich natürlich meine Bewertung und einstellung zu Overnext grundlegend ändern.

Würde mich über eine Aufklärung freuen,
Grüße


----------



## calaelen (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

also von mir hatten sie meine richtigen daten und ich wollte erstmal den kostenlosen 14tage zugang. dies war aber ohne angabe der kontodaten nicht möglich. nachdem ich das jetzt mal internet ein wenig recheriert habe, bin ich auch nicht die einzige der sowas passiert ist, und anscheinend will overnext gegen mehrere personen am 11.08 2008 eine anzeige wegen betrug machen. bei nachfragen per telefon opder e-mail bekommt man nur patzige antworten.
der verbraucherschutz ist da auch schon eingeschalten.


----------



## passer (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*



calaelen schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem, jetzt drohen sie mir mit einer anzeige bei der polizei wegen betrug



Die Hunde bellen nur, beißen tun die nicht.
Ist aber bei sämtlichen Anbietern so.

Tip: Schaue mal in Gulli Board, da gibt es einen ellenlangen Thread mit Rechtsberatung bei NL Firmen und einen über Weitewelt pardon Overnext.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*



calaelen schrieb:


> anscheinend will overnext gegen mehrere personen am 11.08 2008 eine anzeige wegen betrug machen.


Aus Albanien? :-D


			
				Impressum Overnext schrieb:
			
		

> overnext ist ein Service der:
> 
> EASYCOM SH.P.K.
> Njazi Meka Nr. 1
> ...


----------



## valnar (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

In Deutschland sitzen die angeblichen reseller.
Registriert in Berlin.
Mal ein kleines Beispiel zu dem Fall:
compu-zone.de

Geh vor Gericht, wenn sie es so wollen.
Bei 100€ hast du keine großen Kosten zu erwarten, solltest du verlieren.
Beläuft sich auf rund 160€. Und vorsätzlicher Betrug ist das ja mal auf keinen Fall. 
So nebenbei darf man falsche Daten angeben, wenn man ein kostenfreies Angebot nutzen möchte. 
Betrug ist es nur, wenn man sich durch eine Rücklastschrift oder falschen Kontodaten einen finanziellen Vorteil schaffen wollte. Da der betroffene, also der Kontenbesitzer, nach einer Rücklastschrift einen Schaden von 0€ hat, wird das Verfahren sicher eh eingestellt. Besonders, wenn sie wirklich so eine Sammelanzeige durchziehen würden.

Das ist ne typische [........], Standort im Ausland, Verbraucherschutz in Berlin und diverse Anwälte bestätigen das.
Außerdem scheuen solche Unternehmen das Gericht wie die Pest, da sie ganz sicher selbst eine Klatsche bekommen werden.
Ich persönlich lass es drauf ankommen.


----------



## Chantal1986 (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Erstmal Danke für eure nachrichten, und  auch ich habe keine Falschen daten angegeben! 

Ich habe denen auch sofort die bankeinzugsermächtigung entzogen! 

ich wollte auch nur diesen Testaccount machen, und bei Usenext ging das auch ohne  Probleme! 

Also endgültig werde ich dann nun nicht zahlen!


----------



## Petra Krasniqi (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Bei mir läuft gerade das gleiche Spiel mit overnext

Strafanzeige wegen Betrug am 11.08.08
und bis dahin tägliche emails.

Aber da ich dieses Forum gefunden hab seh ich dieser Angelegenheit etwas gelassener entgegen.

Petra Krasniqi


----------



## valnar (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Also ich hab keinem eine Bevollmächtigung per Klick gegeben, darauf wurde nirgends hingewiesen. Eine Bevollmächtigung muss AUSDRÜCKLICH bestätigt sein, sonst ist das [...]. Besonders, wenn man ne Rechnung schickt und [...] einzieht.
Das ist ne ganz klare Masche. 

[...]. Die werden dann so schnell keine Erlaubnis zur Lastschriftnutzung mehr bekommen 

_[Unbewiesenes und Unzulässiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## valnar (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Süß, hier werden Wörter wie "einfach" zensiert.
Leben wir hier in China?
Naja mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Forum.
Wäre nett, wenn man den Account gleich löscht.

_Modinfo _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40724-erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.html
_Die Nutzungsbedingungen, denen jeder, der sich hier anmeldet oder postet, zugestimmt hat_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> _Inhalt der Artikel
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt" (Grundsatz). Dessen ungeachtet behalten sich die Administratoren als "Herausgeber" dieses Forums vor, die Einhaltung der Tendenz des Forums zu schützen. Dazu kann es notwendig sein, ohne weitere Begründung Beiträge zu löschen und einzelne Nutzer zeitweise oder ganz des Forums zu verweisen. *Darüberhinaus gilt: sollte der Inhalt eines Artikels nach Einschätzung der Administratoren oder Moderatoren gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung zu Straftaten,* Datenschutzverstöße usw.) oder geeignet sein, den Forenfrieden zu stören oder zu gefährden, *so wird dieser Beitrag ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert* oder gelöscht. Die Administratoren bedauern, zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen zu müssen, sie dienen aber einzig und allein der Aufrechterhaltung des Forums in einer sinnvollen Form und Funktion. Die Administratoren haben die Moderatoren gebeten, sie bei der Wahrung des Tendenzschutzes zu unterstützen._


----------



## cleoziegler (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Hallo leute
Habe das gleiche Prob.Habe mich auch mit denn in verbindung gesetzt,das mann sich hätte schenken können.Hatte auch versucht ne ratenzahlung zu machen.Erst wurde mir zugesagt und dann kam ne E-mail mit der absage.Ich warte mal ab bis zum 8.8.2008.Jetzt kommt erst mal alle 4Tage ne E-Mail mit den gleichen Wortlaut.



Gruß cleo


----------



## Witcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

bekomme fast jeden Tag eine E Mail von dem Verein!Soll auch eine Anzeige am 11.08.08  bekommen wegen Betruges!Hatte auf einmal eine Rechnung von über 96€ .
Hab die Bankeinzugsermächtigung mit sofortiger Wirkung wiederrufen und die wollten trozdem abbuchen!!!! Am telfon sitzt irgendeine alte Frau die nur fresch wird. Ich hatte meistens mit [ edit] zu tun.
Mein fehler war, dass ich (aus versehen und das wirklich) eine falsche,bzw alte Kto angegeben hatte. Das Konto ist zwar mir, wurde aber vor kurzem aufgelöst,wegen Umzugs. Hatte aus versehen dies nr. angegeben. War aber nur ein Testzugang, der eh nichts kosten würde....
Na ich ahb gesagt, dass ich keine E Mails mehr haben möchte und ich das als spam ansehe und wenn das so weiter geht, ich über meinen Rechtschutz Anzeige machen werde. Auch das sie Geld vom Konto abbuchen wollten, obwohl die Einzugsermächtigung schon lange wiederrufen worden ist(Mails vohanden). Bin nun mal gespannd was da rauskommt! Wer eine Anzeige bekommt soll doch mal bescheid geben,so das man eventuell zusammen was gegen den Verein Unternehmen kann.
LG Micha


----------



## HUmax (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*



Witcher schrieb:


> Wer eine Anzeige bekommt soll doch mal bescheid geben


Da wird sich wohl keiner melden, weil alles nur eine Drohkulisse ist.


----------



## Witcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Na das möcht ich für die mal hoffen!Find es aber echt eine Sauerei sowas! Wenn die nur von der hälfte Menschen die sie anschreiben Geld bekommen,sind die glücklich!Von mir, keinen Pfenig bekommen die!
Aber wie gesagt, falls sich doch was tut,würed mich freuen von Euch zu hören.
Wulle Wulle
Micha


----------



## Cody (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Hallo,
ich habe auch die gleiche Androhung von OVERNEXT erhalten! Ich werde nicht zahlen und warte ab was so kommt.
Grundsätzlich ist es so, daß bei falschen Angaben der Kto.-nummer nicht von Betrug ausgegangen werden darf, wenn die anderen Angaben der Anmeldung richtig waren.
Ich denke, wenn "Overnext" tatsächlich diese Klage durchführen will, wird bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft nicht schlecht gestaunt, wenn gegen so viele "Betrüger" Strafanzeige gestellt würde.
Im übrigen, der administrative Ansprechpartner der Seite ist [ edit]  in Starnberg ([noparse]www.denic.de[/noparse] )!
Viel Spass noch und ...[......]! Nur so, entzieht man diesen [ edit] den Boden


----------



## Witcher (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

[ edit]  in Starnberg ([noparse]http://www.denic.de][/noparse]) Wer soll das sein? Habe mitbekommen, das Over...extra jemand hat, der foren durschsucht und schaut wie die lage so ist. :wall:
Also ich warte ab,was kommt, obwohl ich gerne zurückschreiben würde, das juckt schon in den Fingern. Als ich dort angerufen hatte, war immer so ne ältere Frau dran. Denke das ist hier in Deutschland so ein Familienbetrieb, mit Oma usw.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*



Cody schrieb:


> Im übrigen, der administrative Ansprechpartner der Seite ist in Starnberg


Das ist der "Ansprechpartner" für die Domain, die united-domains AG, eines der führenden Unternehmen auf diesem Gebiet in D. Mit dem Inhalt der Seite haben die nichts zu tun.


----------



## HUmax (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Genau. Die TLD .de braucht einen Admin-C mit deutschen Wohnsitz. Overnext kommt ja angeblich aus Albanien und United-Domains bietet so einen Service an.


----------



## Padre (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Leute ich hab das GENAU gleich prob

nur ich kenne diese seite nicht und die kommen mir mit strafanzeige am 11.08.08 an obwohl ich nicht mal weiss was das ist 

ich habe echt schiss das die mich anzeigen aber wegen was man ? !

ich hab denen zurück geschrieben das ich sie anzeige wegen belästigung und die kommen mit voll den dummen sprüchen an also sagt ma bescheid was macht man da am besten!!!

ich kenne die seite nicht 
bin NICHT volljährig
und weiss nicht wie man sich bei so etwas anmeldeT!


----------



## Padre (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

& dazu noch 

IN IHREN AGB´S STEHT : WORTWÖRTLICH:

EINE ANMELDUNG IST NUR VON VOLLJÄHRIGEN ODER JUSTITISCHEN MENSCHEN ZULÄSSIG EINE ANMELDUNG VON "ANDEREN" IST UNWIRKSAM

UND BEI DER ANMELDUNG VON DENEN STEHT

DAS SIE SICHERSTELLEN MÜSSEN DAS ICH VOLLJÄHRIG BIN DAS HABEN DIE ABER NICHT !!!!!!

HIER DIE SCREENS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht druck*

Deine Shift-Taste klemmt!


----------



## Padre (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

upssi soorry die taste spinnt bei mir immer >.<


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Padre schrieb:


> EINE ANMELDUNG IST NUR VON VOLLJÄHRIGEN ODER JUSTITISCHEN MENSCHEN ZULÄSSIG


Ist das sowas ähnliches wie Marsianer?


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Da hat sich der Padre verschrieben, im Screenshot stets schon richtig drin. Fragt sich nur , wie eine juristische Person (also eine Firma)  den Dienst beziehen soll und wer damit der Vertragspartner ist, wenn´s der GF nicht war.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ist doch egal. Die Rechnung kriegt halt die juristische Person. :scherzkeks:
Auch eine "Sehr geehrter Herr Verbraucherzentrale Bremen" hat ja neulich so eine Mahnung von einem anderen Anbieter bekommen. :scherzkeks:
Kunde werden wider Willen


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch eine "Sehr geehrter Herr Verbraucherzentrale Bremen" hat ja neulich so eine Mahnung von einem anderen Anbieter bekommen.
> Kunde werden wider Willen


Nicht nur der! Da gabs noch weitere dubiose Rechnungsempfänger  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Bleistift (1 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

..ich häng mich mal da direkt rein, was meine Erfahrungen mit diesem "Verein" anbelangt:

Also ich hatte mich da mal regulär angemeldet, um für meine Tochter Musik runter zu laden. 
Natürlich die 14 Tage kostenlos und dann sollte Schluss sein, aber wir haben uns
dann doch dazu entschlossen, den Accout zu behalten, - 96 Euro waren ja okay.

Naja, alles noch gut, ABER DANN ! 
Irgendwie hatten wir die Zugangsdaten verlegt und schrieben Overnext an, 
uns doch die Zugangsdaten zukommen zu lassen, NICHTS ging.

Die Hotline war ständig besetzt ( 2 Wochen ), EMails wurden erst gar nicht beantwortet, 
 "Passwort vergessen" auf deren Website bescheinigte mir stets, ich sei 
kein registrierter Benutzer. Das Geld war aber schon abgebucht !

Das Theater habe ich mir 3 Wochen reingezogen und dann mein Geld zurück gebucht.
Fix 96/12 = 8 Euro überwiesen, denn länger stand mir die angebotene Dienstleistung 
nicht zur Verfügung.

Auch mir drohen die mit Betrug und der gleichen. Ich lasse es gern auf eine Anzeige ankommen um ein für alle Male klar zu stellen, wer hier wen versucht zu Betrügen.

Ich zahle doch für keine Dienstleistung die nicht oder nur teilweise erbracht wird !
Für Teilweise Dienstleistung gibt's auch nur Teilweise Geld, so einfach ist das !


----------



## Witcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Und gibt es schon was neues von "unseren Freunden"?
Bekomme alle Tage eine Mail, ich soll zahlen, sonst kommt Anzeige.
Ein Bekanter hat Overnext eine E Mail gesendet und hat promt zurückbekommen, dass auch er eine Anzeige bekomme und die Mail zu den Akten kommt! Das lustigeist aber, dass er noch nich was mit Overnext zu tun hatte, er wollte einfach nur eine Auskunft....:roll: Das soll einer verstehen?!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Witcher schrieb:


> Ein Bekanter hat Overnext eine E Mail gesendet und hat promt zurückbekommen, dass auch er eine Anzeige bekomme und die Mail zu den Akten kommt! Das lustigeist aber, dass er noch nich was mit Overnext zu tun hatte,


Frag doch mal bei denen an, welcher Joghurt zur Zeit die wenigsten Kalorien hat!
Welche Antwort werden sie dir geben??? Einmal darfst du raten! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Witcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Die haben sicherlich ein [...]. Denke wenn man auf die Mail  "Betrugsnazeige" antwortet kommt eine Auto Mail zurück...
Wird sicher noch lustig. Sicherlich stehen die [...]
Bin mal gespannd wann die [ edit] das [...]...:scherzkeks:

_[Diverse Ausdrücke und Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## biele (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Da bin ich jetz mit von der Partie was für ein [..........] mal wieder.
Habe heute die rechnung von 96€ bekommen die ich auf keinen fall zahlen werde. Laut den AGB´s


> > § 4 Testzeitraum
> >
> > Der Anbieter räumt dem Kunden einen Test ein. Dieser Test kann eine oder mehrere der vom Anbieter angebotenen Komponenten (Usenet-Suchmaschine, Usenet-Zugang, Download-Software) beinhalten. Der Kunde ist jeweils nur einmal pro Haushalt berechtigt diesen Test in Anspruch zu nehmen. Durch die Anmeldung willigt der Kunde das auf der Seite angezeigte Angebot ein, dieses kann sich jederzeit ändern - das dort angezeigte Angebote wird Bestandteil dieses Vertrages. Der Kauf eines Tarifes setzt jeweils immer die eindeutige und unmissverständliche Bestätigung des Kunden voraus.
> >
> ...


 
und dann auch noch werben mit :#

> Overnext distanziert sich von : Abofallen, überhöhten Preisen
> und hohen jährlichen Gebühren


absolute frechheit


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



biele schrieb:


> > Overnext distanziert sich von : Abofallen, überhöhten Preisen
> > und hohen jährlichen Gebühren
> absolute frechheit



Wieso Frechheit? 
So kann man den Ahnungslosen Kunden doch ein gefühl der Sicherheit geben.
Denn wo "keine Abofallen mit Überhöhten Preisen" Draufsteht, sind auch "keine Abofallen mit Überhöhten Preisen" Drin


----------



## tsc_2k8 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo, Ich hab Heute durch googlen dieses Board gefunden und das selbe Problem wie viele anderen hier.

Bei mir war es so: Ich habe mich am 05.02.08 bei Overnext angemeldet und dort 2 mal volumen gekauft.
Die wollten dann irgendwann abbuchen,und mein Konto war zur der zeit nicht ausreichend gedeckt.
Ich bekam darauf hin für das "Erstbestellte"Packet per mail eine Mahnung (also der Betrag plus 10 € Mahngeb.)
Ich hab dann dort angerufen und geklärt das ich erstmal 10€ per PaysafeCard anzahle (also den Paysafe Code per Tel. durchgebe.)und dann den Rest.
Der Mann am Tel. hat gesagt ok ich klär das ab!Zahlen sie 10€ und zum nöchsten mon. den rest.
Dann bekam ich ca.2-3Tage später für das "Zweitbestellte"Packet eine Mahnung in der stand:ich soll das Zweite packet plus wieder 10€ Mahnung Zahlen.

Ich meine Ich hab doch eine Anzahlung geleistet und ein Ok bekommen!Warum jetzt noch ne Mahnung+Gebühr?

Daraufhin habe ich Wieder dort angerufen, Der Mann sagt er muss wegen der Zweiten Mahngeb. schauen und das mit der Buchhaltung oder so abspr. Ich meinte nur ok dann klären Sie das und schicken mir bitte eine Bestätigung für die Anzahlung die ich mit der Paysafecard geleistet habe.

Daraufhin hab ich keine Mail,Keine Bestätigung oder .... erhalten.

DOCH DANN KAM am 22.07.08 eine Mail mit dem Inhalt:Ich soll Zahlen 55,90€ sonst werden die mich am 11.08.08 Anzeigen.

Was mich jetzt zusätzlich Aufregt ist die Tatsache,das hier weder die Zweite Mahngebür noch die Anzahlung von mir berücksichtigt wurden.

Was soll ich machen.
Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also ...
Wie ich das sehe, geht der Fehler von Dir aus.
Du Schreibst, du hast nicht genug Deckung auf dem Konto gehabt. 
Dann Sagte der Tel. Support, "Der Mann am Tel. hat gesagt ok ich klär das ab"
ist keine Zusage, das einer ratenzahlung zugestimmt wird.
und wenn die Mahnung schon am 22ten kam, warum meldest du dich dann jetzt erst, 
kurz bevor die Frist abgelaufen ist?

in meinen Augen ist das verhalten von denen Richtig. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren. 

wie sich das mit dem 1st und 2t Bestellte packet Verhält, kann ich so nicht sagen.

Ich sehe in Overnext auch nicht direkt einen Abzocker-Verein, 
denn die Erbringen Leistung. wenn auch in meinen Augen etwas überteuert.


----------



## tsc_2k8 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo nochmal.Hallo Websurfer.
Ja der Fehler ging ja anfangs von mir aus.
Ich hab mich ja direkt nach der rückbuchung bei Overnext gemeldet.
Ich wusste auch nicht genau wann die buchen.
Ich will zahlen nur das Problem ist ich habe von dem Tel.Support eine mündliche zusage erhalten das ich 10€ Paysafe anzahlen soll und dann im nächsten Monat den rest.(hab 2-3 mal mit dennen Telefoniert und mich so geeinigt) diese zusage war zwar mündlich.ich sollte darauf hin aber eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten das ich auch wirklich was angezahlt hab.Ich hab ja um diese bestätigung gebeten.

jetzt komm ich mir veralbert vor wenn nach der zusage und der Anzahlung
mein Block-Account"Volumen " gesperrt ist und ich es nach der restzahlung nicht mehr nutzen kann, weil mein Account bei overnext nur ein Monat gültig war.

Bis jetzt kann man noch sagen, ok ich hab selbst schuld gehabt also Volumen WEG !

Doch Als ich keine Bestätigung der Anzahlung erhalten habe und diese Zweite Mahngebür von unnötig 10€ kam. dachte ich mir die wollen mich abziehen also richtig reibach aus 30€ machen jetzt sinds ja 55,90€

und dann lassen sie erst nach einem Halben Jahr etwas von sich hören ohne das die diese anzahlung und die zweite mahngebür berücksichtigt wurden.

Ich hab schon viel über diese Firmen gelesen und glaube auch das die gerne mal jemanden abzocken.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ja das ist das Problem. das wirst aber mit jedem! Anbieter haben.
Solange du nach deren Regeln Spielst, ist alles Okay. 
selbst bei einen sehr Bekannten WebServer (S4Y) Anbieter ist alles okay,
sobald die nicht ihre Kohle bekommen, nehmen die halt 15-30€ Rücklastschrift gebühren. Steht aber bestimmt auch in den AGB drin. 
Somit sitzen die am Längeren Hebel und du hast meines Erachtens die Ar$chkarte gezogen. 

aber wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung.

Mal eben schnell rausgesucht von nen unbekannten Anbieter 



> Für den Fall, dass das vom Kunden hierzu benannte Konto keine ausreichende Deckung aufweist oder der Kunde aus anderen Gründen seine Zahlungsverpflichtung nicht rechtzeitig erfüllt, schuldet er – sofern er Kaufmann ist – vom Fälligkeitszeitpunkt an zusätzlich Zinsen in Höhe von 10% jährlich. Sofern der Kunde Nicht-Kaufmann ist, schuldet er im Falle des Verzugs Zinsen in Höhe von 10% jährlich, falls er keinen wesentlich niedrigeren Zinsschaden nachweist. Für jeden angefangenen Monat, in dem eine Einzugsermächtigung nicht erteilt ist, steht dem Provider für die Bearbeitung und Überwachung der Zahlungseingänge eine Aufwandsentschädigung von pauschal € 7,50 zu.


----------



## tsc_2k8 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

hi websurfer.Die Rücklastschrift-Gebühren von 3€ die die Bank Overnext berechnet und die Erste Mahn gebühr von 10€ währen ja noch ok.aber bevor die Zweiten mahngebüren draufkahmen hab ich ja mit dennen Telefoniert und angezahlt also ist das für mich ne verarschung.
Ich warte ja immernoch auf meine Bestätigung.

Wenn die seriös währen hätten die vielleicht meinen Account nicht wieder freigestellt, aber zumindest alle zahlungsforderungen ruhend gestellt mir diese Bestätigung geschickt und sie hätten schon damals zum märz ihr geld gehabt.

meiner meinung nach suchen die soviele Leute wie möglich und wollen dann dick Kasse machen.
sonst würden die sich doch nicht quer stellen.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Man sollte Differenzieren zw. sich Verar$cht Fühlen und AGB/Eigene Fehler.
Zum einen hätte ich nur unter Vorbehalt bezahlt, ohne was Schriftliches zu haben.
Denn ich hatte auch schon ne Mündliche DSL zusage obwohl ich gar nicht 
in einen Ausbaugebiet wohnte. aber das ist ein Anderes Thema.
und ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, 
aber wenn ich eine Dienstleistung bestelle, Achte ich darauf, 
das genug Deckung auf meinem Konto ist. egal wann sie Abbuchen.
denn mit dem klick auf "Bestellung Absenden" weiß ich, das irgendwann in den 
nächsten tagen summe X von meinen Konto abgebucht wird.
Denn ohne Geld geht man auch nicht Einkaufen.

Wenn es den eindruck erwecken sollte, das ich auf der seite von Overnext Stünde,
Nein, Stehe ich nicht, das ist meine Sicht der dinge.
und in meinen Augen war es zu 100% dein Fehler.


----------



## Witcher (13 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Kann einer sagen was er will,Overnext ist eine ......!Hat jemand schon was von Anzeige gehört? Also ich nicht! Wenn jemand was bekommt, bitte bescheid(bescheid) sagen....


----------



## Pasi78 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo zusammen 
Habe da auch so ein Problem und zwar hab das Testabo genutzt war so um 13 Uhr hatte da Urlaub. Software herunter geladen hatte noch von 3 gigs was übrig. Am 5.hatte ich bei der Software auf den Support Button geklickt um das zu Kündigen hatte den Text 2 mal geschrieben aber jedesmal kam eine fehler meldung.Am 07.08 war Stichtag kam von der Arbeit nach Hause und wollte nochmal die Kündigung schreiben und sah das es verlängert wurde für 96 euro per email Nachricht, dann konnte ich natürlich auch denen zurück schreiben und hab es ihnen erklärt warum das mit der Kündigung nicht klappte. Die antwort von denen, Sie haben nichts erhalten darum läuft es jetzt auf 12 Monate mit 100 Giga für 96 euro. Hab dann die Hotline angerufen, war ne ältere Frau dran und meinte warum haben Sie nicht direkt angerufen oder auf unsere Homepage direkt? Also zumindest weiss ich das ne mündliche Kündigung nicht geht und ich muss ja davon ausgehen das wenn ich in der Software von denen auf Support drücke sollte es gehen.  Diese Frau hatte mich so schnell abgefertigt also ich war baff. Hatte ihr auch mitgeteilt das mein Konto nicht gedeckt sei ob ich gleich ein neuen Zahlungstermin fest setzen kann Sie meinte auch daruf ich solle abwarten bis Sie sich melden . So jetzt check ich meine emails und hab promt ne Mahnung bekommen und soll jetzt 109 euro zahlen die hatten schon 2mal versucht ab zubuchen. Ich wusste nicht mal das die Uhrzeit auch wichtig war bei Testanfang und bis zur Kündigung da war es schon 18 Uhr. Leute sorry hab viel geschrieben hoffe ihr blickt da durch bin arg aufgeregt:unzufrieden:. Helft mir bitte


----------



## Witcher (13 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

[..........]< Meine Meinung
Von mir gibt es keinen Pfenig! Die wollten vor 2 Tagen eine Anzeige machen,bis jetzt noch nichts gehört davon, denk aber das noch keiner was bekommen hat und ob da jemals was kommt...schauen wir mal


----------



## passer (13 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Da wird auch nix kommen, sowiso Anzeige wegen Nichtzahlung ?
Naja Drohen um zu Erschrecken und im Ergebnis zur Zahlung zu bewegen.


----------



## Petra Krasniqi (13 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

bei mir ist auch noch nix angekommen

lg petra


----------



## tsc_2k8 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo

Ich hab auch noch nix gehört.Overnext wollte mich auch am 11.08.08 anzeigen.

Denke mal wenn was kommt , (die Vorladung zur Polizei) wird es mind. ca.2 Wochen dauern, weil die angeblich in der Polizeidienststelle Aachen Anzeige erstatten und die Bearbeitung und der Versand der Vorladung manchmal dauert.

Wer dann was weiss bitte Antworten.


----------



## passer (14 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Im Gulli Board antwortet der angebliche" Anbieter mit dem Namen "weitewelt".
Einfach mal nach Overnext dort suchen.


----------



## Witcher (20 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also bis heute immer noch nichts bei mir angekommen,nur so zur info!


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Was hat denn die Polizei mit strittigen Zahlungsforderungen zu tun?

Ich kann in dem Geschilderten nirgenwo einen strafrechtlichen Tatbestand erkennen. Auf beiden Seiten nicht. Oder habe ich etwas überlesen?

Über strittige Forderungen befinden hierzulande immer noch Gerichte nach dem Regelment der Zivilprozessordnung.


----------



## cleoziegler (2 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Guten Abend
Bis jetzt ist noch nichts bei mir angekommen.E-Mails kommen seit den 11.8.08 auch keine mehr.



gruß cleo


----------



## Witcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Das selbe bei mir, keine Anzeige, keine Nachrichten!Aber warten wir mal noch etwas ab....


----------



## biele (10 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo habe heute 2 mails bekommen von einen sog. anwalt . das beste wenn man ratenzahlung machen will soll man anrufen die min. 2 euro lol.
Jetzt wollen sie 150€ hat von euch schon wer was gehört wegen anzeige usw. ??



> *Offene Restforderung*
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Mustermann,
> ...


----------



## passer (10 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Das übliche Geblubbere dieser Firmen. Um dich zur Zahlung zu bewegen.
Und natürlich per Email. Vom Rechtsanwalt. Was für ein Anwalt !
Berücksichtige die Hinweise, die hier auch zu den anderen Firmen der Nutzlosenbranche gegeben werden.


----------



## Witcher (14 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also ich habe immer noch nichts bekommen,weder per mail noch Brief, noch sonst irgendeine Drohung,Anzeige oder sonst was...Aber von mir gibt es auch nichts...
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Pasi78 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo zusammen diese mail mit dem Anwalt habe ich auch bekommen und habe recherchiert, diesen Anwalt gibt es wirklich und den kann man ganz normal per mail oder Festnetz erreichen. Hatte schon überlegt mir diese Mahnung von dem Anwalt bestätigen zu lassen ob es von ihm kommt weil hab kein bock auf noch mehr kosten. Was denkt ihr darüber


----------



## Witcher (17 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also zuerst mit Anzeige drohen und dann über einen Anwalt schreiben lassen...
"Denn Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun"  ....Papier ist geduldig, wenn ich was bekomme, ich lasse es drauf ankommen!
Ein Anwalt wo per Mail schreibt...seltsam!
Meine Frau arbeitet bei einem Anwalt und der meinst auch das ist mehr als seltsam...
Würde auf jedem Fall mal warten bis was mit der Post kommt, dann ab zum Rechtschutz bzw über PKH (Prozesskostenhilfe) zum Anwalt gehen!Auf die Mail würde ich nicht antworten!
Also immer locker bleiben,denn was ist die Welt so flach...:roll:


----------



## biele (24 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Neue Mail von Overnext bekommen:wall::wall:



> Sehr geehrter Herr M..................,
> 
> Ihr Kundenkonto mit der Kundennummer "********" weist immer noch eine
> Schuld in Höhe von "148.00 EUR" auf.
> ...


 
Die erwähnten 2.75gb Volumen die ich genutzt habe waren aus der Testphase danach habe ich nix gezogen.... Gibts bei jemanden von euch was neues???
Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Mfg bIELE


----------



## Witcher (24 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Mal wieder eine Mail.... die kommt alle 3 Tage...
ich würde mit Anzeige drohen wenn die nicht aufhören damit ,denn das würde ich das als Spam betrachten und das ist verboten.(Aber mußt bescheid geben, dass keine Mails möchtest und das die mal dahin schauen können, wo die Sonne sonst nie hinscheint....
Auch die ersten E Mails von Overnext sollten bei mir alle 3 Tage ankommen(da sieht man schon mal das es ein verein ist,Der Anwalt arbeitet sicherlich für Overnext und wurde nicht beauftragt)! Hab mit Anzeige wegen spam gedroht wenn ich die weiterhin erhalte und seit dem nichts mehr gehört!
Die wollten halt Anzeige erstatten, doch auch hiervon hab ich nichts mehr gehört.
Warte, wenn was kommt geh zur Polizei und sag dort wie es war, ist! Im Notfall Anwalt,siehe meinen älteren Kommentar!


----------



## SteCHapfeL2oo8 (24 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> Ihr Kundenkonto mit der Kundennummer "----UTEWJ" weist immer noch eine
> Schuld in Höhe von "148.00 EUR" auf.
> ...


...


----------



## SteCHapfeL2oo8 (24 September 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

^^....bin also in guter Gesellschaft^^


----------



## Chris21mann (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

overnext ist eine [ edit] firma wie sie im buche steht 
der sitz der firma aus dem ostblock ( Lettland)
wer da was überweißt ist selbst schuld
ich hab den ganzen misst auch am hals
die drohen mir schon seit monaten mit ner anzeige 
und nichts passiert


----------



## cleoziegler (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

allso bei mir kommt das gleiche.bei mir sind es sogar 209 eu.Habe die heute angeschrieben,die sollen es mal sein lassen mit den e-mails.wenn es so weiter geht,wird meine e-mail adresse gelöscht.und die können schreiben wie sie wollen.
Der rechtsverdreher hat sich bei mir auch nur peer e-mail gemeldet,und nicht peer post.Linkes ding würde ich mal sagen.



gruß cleo


----------



## Werwolf (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



SteCHapfeL2oo8 schrieb:


> ...


Nicht irre machen lassen! Das ist eine [edit]firma!
Die sollen erstmal eine Niederlassung in Deutschland und Ihre Firma in Albanien NACHWEISEN!
Da ich auch mit denen spiele und ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage nach einer "Ladungsfähigen Anschrift" bekomme werde ich auf dem vorwege die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Steuerfahndung anschreiben.
Mal sehen wenn deren Anwalt sich meldet. Der MUß die Anschrift preisgeben, aber hier gibt es auch eine Anwaltskammer!
Die Mahnemails kann man mit einer "schwarzen Liste" unterdrücken, bzw. automatisch löschen.
Vor Gericht haben die sowieso keine Chance aufgrund unserer Gesetzeslage. Lasst euch nicht von diesen [ edit]  nervös machen.


----------



## Werwolf (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wo bitte sehr Herr Anwalt ist denn die VOLLMACHT?


----------



## SteCHapfeL2oo8 (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

...und dann am Ende immer mit "freundlichen Grüssen", hehe, letzte Woche wollten sie mich anzeigen (Montag) ich warte....


----------



## Pasi78 (1 November 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe gestern jetzt ein Schreiben vom Anwalt bekommen das gleiche was die über mail geschickt haben, dass Sie es nimmer hinnehmen, Missbrauch der zur Verfügung gestellten Leistung. Bla bla bla. Der betrag soll bis 07.11 bezahlt werden oder anrufen um Raten zahlung aus zumachen. Was meint ihr dazu


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Pasi78 schrieb:


> oder anrufen um Raten zahlung aus zumachen.


Wenn seine Rechtspostion so stark ist, warum macht er dann so ein "Friedensangebot". 
Die Einschmeicheltour ist typisch dafür, wenn man nichts  in der Hand hat.


----------



## Magdalena71 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Leute!!

Kann mir mal einer von euch sagen, warum einige immer wieder auf die Masche reinfallen??? Als die Firmen angefangen haben, da war es kein Wunder dass die Leute reihenweise drauf reingefallen sind, aber heutzutage???? Wer macht denn noch was ohne sich vorher zu informieren?? ALLE! Denn sonst würde es so aktuelle Threats nich geben! 

Viele wissen haargenau, dass das Abzocke ist, logisch, denn wer sich ein wenig mit dem Usennet beschäftigt, kann es umsonst nutzen 

Trotzdem Frage ich mich, warum es immer wieder Leute gibt, die auf so einen Mist reinfallen??

Wenn man sich Informiert (ja, googlen hilft!), der weis sofort, das es bei Usenent-Anbietern immer streß gibt, wenns um Gratis-Tests geht. Oder wer  die AGBs doch richtig durchliest, und irgenwo auch nur ANGEDEUTET steht, dass sich irgendwas stillschweigend verlängert (Ja, das steht da, wenn auch nicht immer eindeutig!), bzw. ich weis, dass es ein "Gratis"-Test Account von einer Firma ist, die Sachen verkauft, die man auf legalem Weg umsonst haben kann, dann lass ich doch die Finger davon!!

Ich selbst habe mir mal die Mühe der gemacht. die AGBS zu durchstöbern bei den großen Betr... Firmen und siehe da, es stand bisher immer irgendwo so eine Stolperfalle mit drin. Und wer sich richtig erinnert, weis, dass er irgendwo mal den AGBs zugestimmt hat. 

Deshalb mein Tip, statt auf Gratis-Downloads zu schielen und anschließend rumzujammern oder sich groß darzustellen, weil man cool abwartet was die Firmen machen. Einfach mal BRAIN 2.0 einschalten!

Mir gehen die Jammer-Threats einfach nur sowas von auf den Geist. Leute, laßt einfach die Finger davon und dann habt ihr auch keinen Ärger! Macht euch lieber die Arbeit den Umgang mit dem Usenet auf herkömmliche Art un Weise zu lernen, dann habt ihr auch alles Gratis. Aber das wäre ja Arbeit, stimmt's? 

Wer also gierig und faul (egal ob AGBs lesen UND verstehen oder Usenet-Umgang lernen!) ist, hat's ja eigentlich nicht besser verdient. :wall:


----------



## borsti (4 November 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo,

@Magdalena71



> Viele wissen haargenau, dass das Abzocke ist, logisch, denn wer sich ein wenig mit dem Usennet beschäftigt, kann es umsonst nutzen



Ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt aber, viele Verkehrsteilnehmer wissen genau, wie man sich im Straßenverkehr verhält und trotzdem passieren Unfälle. Warum, wohl :roll: 


Gruß, der Borstige


----------



## Werwolf (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

:-?





Chantal1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,



Hallo,
gar nicht drum kümmern!
Siehe Artikel "Werwolf"!
Der Anwalt meldet sich nur mit eMail und Briefen. Er kann seine Legimitation bi heute nicht nachweisen. Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es in der Njazi Meka 1, 1000 Tirana diese Firma NICHT!

Im übrigen: Mahnungen per eMail sind NICHT rechtskräftig oder in anderer Form Wirksam.


----------



## spacereiner (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Mahnungen per eMail sind NICHT rechtskräftig oder in anderer Form Wirksam


 

Und das sagt wer:-?


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Und das sagt wer:-?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Teleton schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir da hin - nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen (etwas anderes gilt im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, aber da fragt ja auch ein Gericht und nicht der Hansel). Einem Richter ist es völlig schnurz, was außergerichtlich an Brieflein gewechselt wurde, sofern diese nicht unmittelbar Auswirkungen auf die Anspruchsgrundlagen haben.


Die bescheuerten Hansel sind die Nutzlosanbieter


----------



## spacereiner (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Mahnungen per Mail sind genauso rechtskräftig wie per Brief.Hat mir mal ein Anwalt erzählt

Ob man auf diesen Mist in diesem Fall reagieren sollte ist eine andere Frage:-D


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Mahnungen per Mail sind genauso rechtskräftig wie per Brief.Hat mir mal ein Anwalt erzählt


Wechsel den Anwalt


----------



## spacereiner (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Mal zur Info



> Durch eine Mahnung wird der Schuldner vom Gläubiger zur Erbringung der geschuldeten Leistung aufgefordert. Sie ist – mit den in § 286 Abs. 2 bestimmten Ausnahmen – Voraussetzung für den Verzug, an den wiederum ua. Schadensersatzansprüche wegen Verzögerung der Leistung (§ 280 Abs. 1 und 2 BGB) und Verzugszinsen (§ 288 BGB) anknüpfen. Gem. § 286 Abs. 3 BGB kommt der Schuldner einer unabhängig von einer Mahnung spätestens 30 Tage nach Fälligkeit und Zugang der Rechnung in Verzug. Bei einem Verbrauchern ist auf diese Folge jedoch hinzuweisen.
> 
> Die Mahnung ist eine einseitig empfangsbedürftige Erklärung. Nach der Konzeption des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches (BGB) bedürfen Erklärungen nur dann einer bestimmten Form, wenn dies ausdrücklich gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (§ 125 BGB). Da eine gesetzliche Bestimmung für Mahnungen nicht vorhanden ist, ist diese an keine bestimmte Form gebunden und kann daher mündlich, schriftlich und per Fax oder auch E-Mail erfolgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Es wäre sinnvoll den Link zu posten, andernfalls  muß der Post aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gelöscht werden


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Um den Nachweis des Zugangs erbringen zu können, sollte das Mahnschreiben per Einwurfeinschreiben versendet werden.


Damit sind Emails etwas für die Tonne.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Mahnungen per Mail sind genauso rechtskräftig wie per Brief.Hat mir mal ein Anwalt erzählt


Vermutlich hat er noch keine  Erfahrung mit der Nutzlosbranche gesammelt.
 Im normalen Geschäftsleben, in dem es noch Treu und  Glauben  gibt, mag diese 
formale  Aussage zutreffen, aber nicht in den Bereichen,  um die es hier geht.


----------



## Witcher (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also ich hatte mich dort angemeldet, Mails bekommen von Overnext selbst, doch nichts vom Anwalt!Hab der lieben Frau mitgeteilt, dass ich selbst Ra bin und zwei, drei § dazu und Ruhe war!
Hatte eine falsche Kto angegeben, und die wollten mich anzeigen. Kto, war nicht falsch, Konto war aufgelöst, habe aber bei der selben Bank ein neues Konto, daher die Verwechslung, war keine Absicht! Zur Info!


----------



## mollguhn (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Mahnungen per Mail sind genauso rechtskräftig wie per Brief.Hat mir mal ein Anwalt erzählt



Mahnungen per Email (sofern unverschlüsselt und unsigniert) sind nicht nur nicht gültig, sondern stellen einen Verstoß gegen das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz dar. Das wäre genauso, als würde dir der Anwalt seine Forderung auf ner Postkarte schreiben - das dürfte er logischer weise auch nicht.

Nun: Von mir ist nunmehr eine anwaltliche Abmahnung aus diesem Grund bei den Herren Anwälten eingegangen. Sollte binnen der nächsten 7 Tage keine unterzeichnete Unterlassungserklärung zurückkommen, gehts vors Amtsgericht (da können die dann ja zeitgleich endlich mal Ihren Mahnbescheid beantragen, so wie sies mir schon seit Monaten versprechen )


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ist ja hier ziemlig ruhig geworden.Gibt es schon was neues von den "Übernächsten"?
Die wollten mich vor sieben Monaten anzeigen,aber leider ist bis heute nichts passiert
So lahm ist die Justiz nun auch wieder nicht

War mir klar dass da nichts kommt.Alles nur heiße Luft und Sprüche,mit denen man vielleicht kleinen Kindern Angst machen kann:-p


----------



## passer (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Overnext hat ja durch weitewelt in den Foren herumgespammt
und so vielen Usern mehr oder weniger Angst gemacht.

Aber das die Sprüche von ON nur heiße Luft waren
dieser Eindruck wurde mal wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Close-X (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hi Leute, ich bin in einer Totalne fallen drin und weiss nicht was ich machen soll, kann mir jemand sagen oder sogar Helfen, was man in solchen fall tun kann.


> Aktenzeichen:______________Datum:_______________Ihr Ansprechpartner:
> O***-***...:_____________**.**.2009______________[...]
> 
> 
> ...


_[Persönliche oder identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Close-X schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen oder sogar Helfen, was man in solchen fall tun kann.



Tee machen. 

Im Ernst: dieses Mahngequake von den Anwälten ist Teil des üblichen Droh- und Mahn-Kasperletheaters.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern bzw. deren Anwälten reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Scheich (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Gruß an alle hier!!!

habe mich vor einigen monaten bei Overnext fürs Usenet angemeldet.
lief alles ganz problemlos!!! testzeit OK und keinerlei scherereien mit denen.
musste übrigens auch keine kontonummer angeben für den testzugang.

anschliessend habe ich mich dann für ne flat registriert und bin damit echt super gefahren. im vergleich mit den anderen anbietern.:-D

einige monate später habe ich mich dann nochmal als testuser angemeldet mit folgenden daten:  *name*                ajhasjd
*nachname*         vjdasjfcasjhfgv
*email adresse*    ********

hat natürlich nicht geklappt, denn testen kann man ja nur einmal und die speichern ja den fingerabdruck des rechners.

promt kam die forderung von overnext über einen 12 monate account von ungefähr 8 €/mtl. ( nanu, hab ich ja garnicht gedrückt. zumal es ja auch garnicht zur auswahl stand als testaccount.) habe alles ignoriert !!!!!
unlang später die Mahnung - auch ignoriert !!!!
JETZT - RUHE !!!!

Dümmlich wie ich bin :scherzkeks:wollte ich ausprobieren was passiert, wenn ich bei denen wieder ne flat kaufen will. Alles ok mit der Überweisung aber das Geld ist angeblich nie angekommen - trotz des belegs in meinen händen. (Geldverschuckmaschine)
zum glück konnte ich auch keinen ANBRÜLLEN den die Hotline war ja nicht zu erreichen und über den support antwortet dir keiner. :wall:
egal waren zum glück nur 10 €.

Tipp: Wenn ihr bezahlt dann nur als sofortüberweisung. nehmt nur einmalige angebote, die sich nicht automatisch verlängern. MELDET EUCH NUR EINMAL ALS TESTER AN !!! 

Gruß an alle die daß lesen
Scheich


Tipp 2     DAS LEBEN IST ZU KURZ UM SICH ZU ÄRGERN !!!


----------



## wischi (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo zusammen
auch ich habe mit Overnext riesige Probleme, die soweit gehen, dass ich tatsächlich einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen habe.
Aber da ich in diesem Forum neu bin, und gestern bei netzwelt.de ganz unangenehme Erfahrungen gemacht habe, werde ich mich zunächst erst mal vorstellen, und zwar über ein Mass hinaus, wie ich es normalerweise nie tun würde und dann meine Probleme mit Overnext schildern.
Also, ich bin 58 Jahre alt, von Beruf Feuerwehr-Beamter und wohnhaft in Gladbeck.
Ich erzähle Euch das, weil mir bei netzwelt.de unterstellt wird, dass ich mit den Anwälten gemeinsame Sache mache bzw. ein Maulwurf sein soll.
Also, ich habe irgendwo von Overnext Werbung gesehen und mich für einen Testzugang mit allen Daten angemeldet. Da mir das Angebot aber nicht zugesagt hat, habe ich die Software wieder gelöscht und den Account per Mail gekündigt. Ich habe nie etwas heruntergeladen.
Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass sie 96 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht haben. Das Geld habe ich zurückgeholt. Daraufhin kam ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes aus Köln, der mir zu verstehen gab, dass, wenn ich nicht zahle, er mich wegen Betruges, Erschleichen von Leistungen und was weiss ich nicht noch alles zur Anzeige bringen würde. Worauf ich ihm geantwortet habe, dass ich unmittelbar nach meiner Anmeldung per Mail gekündigt habe und dass ich ihn für einen Handlanger einer Abzockerfirma halte. Er solle sich einen Titel von einem ordentlichen Gericht besorgen, dann würde ich auch bezahlen. Ich habe auch die Anwaltskammer Köln angeschrieben und eine Kopie dieses dreisten Schreiben mitgeschickt, aber von denen nichts gehört.
Im  nächsten Schreiben dieses Anwaltes stand dann zu lesen, dass die Forderungen der Fa. Easycom aus Tirana, also die Macher von Overnext, an ihn abgetreten wurden.
Ich habe nicht mehr reagiert, worauf eine Zeitlang später von der Mahnabteilung des Amtsgerichtes Euskirchen ein Mahnbescheid kam. Diesen hatte ich kurz nach meinem Urlaub in einem Wust an Post. Nun doch ein wenig in Panik, weil die Zeit zum Einspruch verstrichen war, habe ich per Fax oder Mail, ich weiss das nicht mehr so genau (ich müsste meine Rechner durchsuchen) Widerspruch eingelegt.
Dieser wurde wohl offensichtlich nicht anerkannt, so dass ich einen Vollstreckungsbescheid (jetzt über bereits 204 Euro) bekommen habe. Gegen diesen habe ich nun wiederum Einspruch eingelegt und es kam erneut ein Schreiben, dass die Angelegenheit nun zur Klärung dem Amtsgerich meines Wohnortes übertragen wurde. 
Obwohl ich in der Vergangenheit von diversen Abzockern bereits häufiger Forderungen per Email und Inkassobüros bekommen hatte , und auch mit dieser [] Anwältin aus München hatte ich eine Brieffreundschaft , beunruhigte mich das nicht sonderlich. Und auch im Moment habe ich parallel zu dieser Geschichte Theater mit fixdownloaden.com.. Geht mir im Moment auch noch am A.... vorbei. 

Aber mit einem Vollstreckungsbescheid habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. 

Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch gut so, wie es gelaufen ist. Denn ich weiss ja nicht, ob diese Kanzlei aus Köln mich nach einem ordnungsgemässen und anerkannten Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid verklagt hätte. So kommt es vielleicht nun zu einem Prozess, der vielleicht, so hoffe ich doch, eine weitere Niederlage für die Abzockerbranche bringt.

So, und nun meine eigentliche Frage wenn es zum Prozess vor dem Amtsgericht kommt.

Ist Overnext legal und wird der Richter mich verurteilen? Legalisiert er dadurch das herunterladen von Musik, Software usw. aus dem Internet?

mfg
Wischi


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Nachdem du dich bei netzwelt als Gast verabschiedet hast, versuchst du nun wohl hier dein Glück. 
Overnext - ein neuer Stern am ABO-Z*cker-Himmel! - Seite 14 - netzwelt.de Forum
Die  Glaubwürdigkeit ist von vorherein sehr gering. Beweise für die Story gibt es bisher nicht.


----------



## wischi (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ich habe mich bei Netzwelt.de nicht als Gast verabschiedet, sondern ich war ordungsgemäss angemeldet und hatte auch nicht vor, das Forum zu verlassen..
Ich habe bei netzwelt.de auch angeboten, dass ich als Beweis den Vollstreckungsbescheid einscanne und verschicke.
Ich habe mich bei Netzwelt.de wegen Leuten wie Dir abgemeldet, die mich beschuldigen, wie ich es oben auch geschrieben habe, mit den Anwälten gemeinsame Sache zu machen. 
Glaubst Du, dass ich so viel von meiner Identität preisgegeben hätte, wenn ich betrügerische Absichten hätte?
Was soll so ein [ edit]


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> ich habe nicht mehr reagiert, worauf eine Zeitlang später von der Mahnabteilung des Amtsgerichtes Euskirchen ein Mahnbescheid kam. Diesen hatte ich kurz nach meinem Urlaub in einem Wust an Post. Nun doch ein wenig in Panik, *weil die Zeit zum Einspruch verstrichen war,* habe ich per Fax oder Mail, ich weiss das nicht mehr so genau (ich müsste meine Rechner durchsuchen) Widerspruch eingelegt.


So wird schon eher ein Schuh draus. Mahnbescheidsfristen verstreichen zu lassen ist ein Versäumnis,
 das sehr nachteilig ist.


> Dieser wurde wohl offensichtlich nicht anerkannt, so dass ich einen Vollstreckungsbescheid (jetzt über bereits 204 Euro) bekommen habe


das ist die logische Folge


> Gegen diesen habe ich nun wiederum Einspruch eingelegt und es kam erneut ein Schreiben, dass die Angelegenheit nun zur Klärung dem Amtsgerich meines Wohnortes übertragen wurde.


auch das ist folgerichtig.

Dringende Empfehlung  sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt zu wenden 

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz hier nicht erlaubt


----------



## wischi (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> So wird schon eher ein Schuh draus. Mahnbescheidsfristen verstreichen zu lassen ist ein Versäumnis,
> das sehr nachteilig ist.
> 
> 
> Dringende Empfehlung sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt zu wenden


 
Na, ja, es ist schon schwierig, die Fristen einzuhalten, wenn man gar nicht zu Hause ist und den Anwalt kann ich immer noch einschalten, wenn das Amtsgericht einen Termin anberaumt hat. 

Ich wollte mit der Veröffentlichung meiner Geschichte eigentlich auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die Abzocker über das bisherige Mass, also Forderungen per Mail und Inkassobüros, hinausgehen und dass man auch noch bei einem Mahnbescheid (vorrausgesetzt, man legt ordnungs- und fristgerecht Wierspruch ein :smile nicht sofort zur Bank rennen muss, um das Geld zu überweisen. 
Herner hätte ich eigentlich eine Antwort erwartet, wie legal oder illegal Angebote wie Overnext, Firstload, Usenext usw. sind!


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



wischi schrieb:


> Herner hätte ich eigentlich eine Antwort erwartet, wie legal oder illegal Angebote wie Overnext, Firstload, Usenext usw. sind!


Wirst du hier kaum eine Aussage  dazu bekommen, da  gerade diese  Anbieter sehr abmahnwütig sind.
Sein Urteil kann sich jeder an Hand der Schilderungen   in den   Threads/Postings   selber bilden.


----------



## Scheich (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hey wischi,

Wenn fristen vom gericht verstreichen sieht es ganz schlecht aus, zumal du nicht richtig gekontert hast. man sagt "Ich war im Ausland." und schon kannst du nichts dafür, dass die frist verstrichen ist. 
wenn ich mal einen gerichtlichen pfändungs- und überweisungsbeschluss beantrage sagen die anderen immer "ich war im ausland" und sonderbarer weise wird die frist verlängert. 

folgendes passiert

mahnantrag (widerspruchsfrist 14tage, sonst erlangen eines titels) -> pfändungs- und überweisungsbeschluss (nur wenn nicht zahlungswillig, antrag muss bei deinem amtsgericht gestellt werden) -> übergabe an gerichtsvollzieher -> gute nacht (kontopfändung)

->(wenn widerspruch) evtl. gerichtsverhandlung (amtsgericht) sonst einstellung des verfahrens

gruss 
Scheich


----------



## Wembley (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Scheich schrieb:


> mahnantrag (widerspruchsfrist 14tage, sonst erlangen eines titels) -> pfändungs- und überweisungsbeschluss (nur wenn nicht zahlungswillig, antrag muss bei deinem amtsgericht gestellt werden) -> übergabe an gerichtsvollzieher -> gute nacht (kontopfändung)
> 
> ->(wenn widerspruch) evtl. gerichtsverhandlung (amtsgericht) sonst einstellung des verfahrens


Das stimmt nicht. In Wirklichkeit ist es in Deutschland so:
Mahnbescheid - wenn kein Widerspruch - Vollstreckungsbescheid, welchem man auch in einer 14-Tages-Frist widersprechen kann.
Erst dann (wenn man sowohl dem Mahnbescheid als auch dem Vollstreckungsbescheid nicht widersprochen hat) kommt der Mann mit dem Kuckuck.


			
				wischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner hätte ich eigentlich eine Antwort erwartet, wie legal oder illegal Angebote wie Overnext, Firstload, Usenext usw. sind!


Das können wir nicht entscheiden, sondern nur die Justiz. Wobei Legalität/Illegalität verschiedene Facetten haben kann. Zivilrechtliche, strafrechtliche und so weiter, wobei das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben muss.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Dieses Affentheater mit Overnext geht jetzt hier seit einem geschlagenen Jahr, der Thread hat über 10 Seiten, es gibt über 12.000 Zugriffe - das ist schon ein Haufen Holz.
Wischi wäre dabei insgesamt der allererste, von dem wir hier von einem Mahn-/Vollstreckungsbescheid hören würden.
Es wäre dann auch der allererste Prozess, von dem wir hier in dem Zusammenhang hören würden.
Und das bei einer Unmenge von Betroffenen, die nicht gezahlt haben dürften.

Das zeigt, dass der Anbieter selbst nicht allzu sehr an die Durchsetzbarkeit seiner Forderung vor Gericht glaubt.
Sollte die Geschichte von Wischi stimmen, dann kann es sich allenfalls um einen sogenannten "Versuchsballon" handeln.

Ob eine entsprechende Forderung vor Gericht Bestand hat, hängt im wesentlichen davon ab, ob ein wirksamer "Vertrag" zustandegekommen ist.

Die wichtigste Voraussetzung dafür wäre die, dass der Anbieter rechtzeitig über alle wichtigen Vertragsbestandteile, vor allem bezüglich der Preisangabe, schlüssig und sofort auffindbar informiert hätte. Und dass es eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hätte.
Hierfür trägt der Anbieter die Beweislast.

Kann er die nicht erbringen, sieht es schon schlecht für ihn aus.


----------



## wischi (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also, ich versichere Euch, dass die Geschichte stimmt. Falls jemand gerne Beweise hätte, sende ich gerne den Vollstreckungsbescheid und das anschliessende Schreiben, dass nun das Amtsgericht Gladbeck zuständig ist, als Datei zu.
Ich habe absolut kein Interesse daran, hier irgendwelche Märchen zu erzählen.
Vielleicht bin ich dem Anwalt mit meinen Schreiben an ihn , in denen ich ihn aufgefordert habe, sich einen Titel von einem ordentlichen Gericht zu besorgen und dem Schreiben an die Rechtsanwaltskammer Köln auch zu nahe getreten, so dass ich nun büssen soll.
Wie auch immer. Wenn das Gericht mich verurteilt, habe ich eben die Arschkarte gezogen. Falls das Gericht mich nicht verurteilt, dürfte das dann aber ein Urteil sein, von dem viele profitieren werden.
Ich werde Euch ( und den hier mitlesenden Platzhirschen von netzwelt.de) auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Was alle hier Mitlesenden irritiert, ist der Umstand, ( was jetzt als zutreffend angenommen wird) 
dass überhaupt ein MB losgelassen wurde. MB sind in der Nutzlosbranche so selten, dass 
ungläubiges Staunen nicht ausbleiben kann. 


> Also, ich habe irgendwo von Overnext Werbung gesehen und mich für einen Testzugang mit allen Daten angemeldet. Da mir das Angebot aber nicht zugesagt hat, habe ich die Software wieder gelöscht und den Account per Mail gekündigt. Ich habe nie etwas heruntergeladen.
> Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass sie 96 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht haben. Das Geld habe ich zurückgeholt. Daraufhin kam ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes aus Köln, der mir zu verstehen gab, dass, wenn ich nicht zahle, er mich wegen Betruges, Erschleichen von Leistungen und was weiss ich nicht noch alles zur Anzeige bringen würde. Worauf ich ihm geantwortet habe, dass ich unmittelbar nach meiner Anmeldung per Mail gekündigt habe und dass ich ihn für einen Handlanger einer Abzockerfirma halte. Er solle sich einen Titel von einem ordentlichen Gericht besorgen, dann würde ich auch bezahlen. Ich habe auch die Anwaltskammer Köln angeschrieben und eine Kopie dieses dreisten Schreiben mitgeschickt, aber von denen nichts gehört.


Irgendwo muß in dieser Vorgeschichte   der Grund dafür liegen, dass man diesen Versuchsballon gestartet hat.

 Dass der MB verschwitzt wurde,  ist ärgerlich aber kein Grund für Weltuntergangsstimmung. Die 
rechtliche Lage in einem Prozess  ändert sich dadurch nicht wesentlich, da Mahnbescheid 
und der hier daraus erfolgte  Vollstreckungsbescheid ohne  jede rechtliche Prüfung erfolgt sind.
*> *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Teleton (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wischi, da der Vollstreckungsbescheid (als Folge der verpeilten Widerrufsfrist) vorläufig vollstreckbar ist solltest Du schleunigst einen Anwalt aufsuchen, der sich zunächst um die Abwendung der (vorläufigen) Vollstreckung kümmert.
Desweiteren solltest Du im eigenen Interesse in Internetforen keine weiteren Angaben zum "Bestellhergang" machen, ohne dies mit Deinem Anwalt abgesprochen zu haben. Dein Anwalt sollte sich in dem Bereich auskennen, frag mal Deine örtliche Verbraucherzentrale, ob die Dir jemanden empfehlen können.

Wischi nix für ungut, auch ich zweifle an Deiner Echtheit. Das liegt einfach daran, dass bisher nur äußerst selten Mahnbescheide beantragt wurden und schon etliche "U-Boote" in Foren auftauchten. 

Wenn Dein MB aber tatsächlich ein "Testballon" sein sollte, dann läuft die Sache schräg wegen der verpatzten Frist. Nur dadurch wurde die Sache -im Gegensatz zum normalen Verfahren- sofort an das Gericht abgegeben und Du hast Dir die vorläufige Vollstreckbarkeit eingehandelt. Kann man weitgehend reparieren aber dafür brauchst Du anwaltliche Hilfe.

Nochmal für die mitlesenden Betroffenen. 
Wischis Situation kann *nicht* auf Eure übertragen werden. Erstens wurde ihm -falls er überhaupt echt ist- ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt, was schon eine absolute Seltenheit ist. 
Zweitens und wesentlich ärgerlicher als der Mahnbescheid ist, dass die Frist zum Widerspruch verpasst wurde. Zwar gibt es eine zweite Chance, nämlich den Einspruch gegen den danach kommenden Vollstreckungsbescheid. Der hat aber zwei entscheidende Nachteile. 
Er ist erstmal vorläufig vollstreckbar und die Sache wird ohne weitere Umschweife an das Streitgericht abgegeben.

Bei einem fristgerechten Widerspruch passiert als das nicht bzw nicht automatisch. Da muss der Antragsteller erst wieder aktiv werden, Gerichtskosten zahlen und die Abgabe an das Streitgericht beantragen.


----------



## wischi (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wischi nix für ungut, auch ich zweifle an Deiner Echtheit. Das liegt einfach daran, dass bisher nur äußerst selten Mahnbescheide beantragt wurden und schon etliche "U-Boote" in Foren auftauchten.
> 
> Nochmal für die mitlesenden Betroffenen.
> Wischis Situation kann *nicht* auf Eure übertragen werden. Erstens wurde ihm -falls er überhaupt echt ist- ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt, was schon eine absolute Seltenheit ist.


 
Zu 1. Stimmt. Ich bin nicht echt und den Mahnbescheid hat es nie gegeben.

Zu 2. Stimmt auch. Ihr könnt Euch völlig sicher sein, dass kein Mahnbescheid kommt.

3. Bitte an die Mods, meinen Account zu löschen und mein Versprechen, dass ich alles, was jetzt noch passiert, für mich behalte!


----------



## Witcher (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*


Habe heute seit fast einem halben Jahr mal wieder Post von diesen Pe.... bekommen (siehe meine älteren Beiträge hier). Habe jetzt zurückgeschrieben, das ich mich auf Ihre Anzeige freue und wir uns vor Gericht sehen. Habe dort niemals eine falsche adr. angegeben. Die kto war auch richtig, nur eine verwechslung, da das konto aufgelösst war und ich die beiden kto vertauscht hatte. Sollte bein Mahnbescheid unterwegs sein, so kommt der auch sicher an, da der GV über das Amt die Adr. rausbekommt wenn er möchte. Also alles nur wieder lehre Luft.....


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> Unser Unternehmen verdächtigt Sie einer oder mehrerer Straftatdelikte. Es geht hierbei um das Kundenkonto mit der Kundennummer "[ edit] " - dieses weist weiterhin einen Schuld i.H.v. "148.00 EUR" auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



			
				Scherzkekse schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte bei Ihnen bisher kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid aufgrund von fehlerhaften Adressangaben / nicht angemeldetem Wohnsitz beim Einwohnermeldeamt eingegangen sein bitten wir um umgehende Mitteilung Ihrer ladungsfähigen Anschrift, damit wir den Prozess einer zivilrechtlichen Vollstreckung durch Gerichtsvollzieher gegen Sie einleiten können.


:auslach: :vlol:


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Desweiteren wurden die Seriennummer(n) Ihrer Prozessoren, Ihrer Netzwerkkarte(n) sowie Ihrer Speichergeräte (z.B. Festplatte) für eine Beweisaufnahme gesichert.


 
Das ist auch nicht schlecht:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Bestimmt wurde auch ein genetischer DNA-Fingerabdruck online genommen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass jemand diesen Schwachsinn wirklich glaubt ?!


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Kein Schwachsinn kann so groß sein, dass ihn nicht irgendwer noch glaubt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Kein Schwachsinn kann so groß sein, dass ihn nicht irgendwer noch glaubt.


Schwachsinn made in Albanien hatten wir auch noch nicht! Deutschland wird immer mehr zum europäischen Abzocker-Sammelbecken, dank unserer grandiosen Gesetzeslage! :unzufrieden:


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Overnext wollte mich schon vor fast drei Jahren wegen Betrug anzeigen.Komischerweise warte ich heute noch auf die Vorladung der Polizei.Alles nur Geschwätz um an Geld zu kommen


----------



## passer (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Das war ja schon von Anfang an dubios,

Albanische Firma bietet Usenet ZUgang an.
Droht gleich bei Nichtbezahlung mit Anzeige
Ein weitewelt spamt in div. Foren herum

Durch Drohungen werden User aus Angst zur Zahlung gebracht.
Bei ON sind diese aber so offensiv.


Ach ja...
Sorry @Wischi


----------



## marc_dv (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hi, also ich hab mich grad mal angemeldet weil ich euren geilen thread gelesen hab und weil ich heute genau die gleiche mail bekommen habe. zu erst möcht ich sagen.... auf sowas reagier ich garnicht erst. aber ich musste es euch einfach zeigen nachdem ich die mail gelesen habe, ich musste sowas von lachen. benannte lacher sind rot gekennzeichnet :-D

um es genauer zu erklären....ich "kaufte" (laut deren aussage) das paket am 6.5.09, das geld wurde dann 39 JAHRE und 4 MONATE (1.1.1970 !!!) früher abgebucht (also 11 jahre vor meiner geburt) und dann hat es ganze 39 jahre und 8 monate gedauert (3.9.09) bis es zurückgebucht wurde (ausgegangen vom 1.1.1970)................

ich hau mich weg     :scherzkeks::-D

achso......hat einer die "obenstehender Telefonnummer" gefunden ?? ich such sie immernoch :-D




> *easycom ./. Name
> Mahnung*
> Sehr geehrter Herr Name
> wir zeigen an, dass uns die Firma
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Für die meisten Computerprogramme ist der 01.01.1970 der Beginn der möglichen Zeitrechnung. Bei irgendwelchen Datenfehlern, oder wenn kein Datum eingegeben wurde, erscheint daher oft der 01.01.1970.


----------



## Scheich (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Alle guten Dinge fangen mit "D" an.

z.B. DOVERNEXT:roll:


----------



## Witcher (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hab auch mal wieder was neues bekommen!Alles Jahre wieder und mal wieder ne andere Firam Inkasso ore was???
Kennt die jemand? Was haben die nun mit Overdreck zu tun?:wall:

Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

wir wurden von unserem im Betreff angegebenen Auftraggeber beauftragt, die
gegen Sie bestehenden Außenstände einzuziehen. Sie wurden diesbezüglich auch
vor geraumer Zeit durch Rechtsanwalt Kjell Vogelsang ( HAB NOCH NIX GEHÖRT VON DIESEM VOGEL) aus Köln kontaktiert,
leider ohne Erfolg.(???)

Da Sie sich mit dem Ausgleich der Forderung in Verzug befinden, sind Sie auch
verpflichtet, die Zinsen seit Verzug und die Kosten unserer Beauftragung zu
übernehmen. Die offenstehende Gesamtforderung beträgt gemäß der nachstehenden
Aufstellung

                            164,65 EUR

Wir geben Ihnen die Möglichkeit, die Angelegenheit aussergerichtlich zu regeln
und erwarten Ihre Zahlung nunmehr bis zum

                            31.01.10

Sollte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedoch keine Zahlung erfolgt sein, werden wir
weitere Maßnahmen gegen Sie einleiten, was mit erheblichen Kosten und
Unannehmlichkeiten für Sie verbunden ist.

Ist Ihnen eine Zahlung der Gesamtsumme nicht möglich, so setzen Sie sich bitte
bis zum vorgenannten Termin mit uns in Verbindung, damit wir gemeinsam eine
Lösung finden können oder antworten Sie einfach auf diese Mail zwecks Stundung
oder Ratenzahlung!

Bitte geben sie bei Ihrer Zahlung oder bei Korrespondenz mit uns immer das
Aktenzeichen 0........... an, damit hier eine korrekte Zuordnung erfolgen kann.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
adebio Forderungsmanagement




-------------------------------------------------

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. [ edit] 
Eichelnkämpe 20
D-28277 Bremen

Homepage: adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
Email:    [email protected]
Telefon:  (01803) 233 246 835 * (01803-adebiotel)
Telefax:  (01803) 233 246 329 * (01803-adebiofax)
* 9 Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz der DTAG,
Mobilfunkpreise ggf. abweichend

Bankverbindung:
Kreissparkasse Syke
BLZ 291 517 00
Konto 122 000 5225
IBAN DE74291517001220005225
BIC BRLADE21SYK

Als registrierter Inkassodienstleister nach
§ 10 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 RDG (Aktenz. 3712 E 3/09) zum
Inkasso zugelassen durch die Präsidentin des
Landgerichts Bremen.

USt.Id.-Nr. DE247518130

Gem. § 34 BDSG weisen wir darauf hin, dass mit
diesem Vorgang in Zusammenhang stehende Daten
auf Datenträger gespeichert werden.





Übersicht der Rechnungen:

  Rechnungstext        Rg.datum  Rechnungsbetr.  Zins ab  Zinssatz*
  --------------------------------------------------------------------
  Rücklastschrift      10.03.08  EUR      96,00  11.04.08  5,00 % +D
  --------------------------------------------------------------------
  Gesamtbetrag der Rechnungen    EUR      96,00

  * Die Angabe "+D" bedeutet "zzgl. europäischem Basiszinssatz (ehem. Diskontzins)"




Bestehende Gesamtforderung gegen Sie:

  Rechnungsbeträge gem. vorstehender Aufstellung        EUR        96,00
  Mahnauslagen, Rücklastgebühren und bish. Inkassokosten EUR        13,00
  Zinsen bis zum 31.01.10                                EUR        11,75
                                                          -----------------
  Zwischensumme                                          EUR        120,75
  Inkassogebühr                      EUR        32,50
  Auslagenpauschale                  EUR          6,50
  Daten- und Bonitätsprüfung        EUR          4,90  EUR        43,90
                                                          -----------------
  Gesamtforderung per 31.01.10                          EUR        164,65
                                                          =================
  zzgl. weiterer Zinsen in Höhe von täglich 0,01 EUR ab 01.02.10


----------



## Speedy111 (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Zuerst einmal hallo und guten Tag!

Über Google-Recherchen bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe dann auf Anhieb hier den passenden Thread für mein Problem gefunden.
Mein Sohn hat den gleichen Brief wie der Vorschreiber, also Witcher, bekommen. Die Forderung ist etwas niedriger (159,-), aber ansonsten das gleiche Inkassobüro und Zahlungsziel 31.01.2010 bei einer Grundforderung von 96,- DM für ein angebl.Abo.
Von dem im Schreiben zitierten Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  oder von Overnext oder Easycom haben ich oder mein Sohn vorher nie ein Schreiben oder eine Mail bekommen.
Man scheint von Seiten des Inkassobüros z. Zt. wohl gerade ein Sammelschreiben rundzuschicken. Wie geht Ihr weiter vor?  Widersprecht Ihr der Forderung (Witcher) oder reagiert Ihr überhaupt? Ich glaube ein Handlungszwang ergibt sich doch erst bei einer gerichtlichen Mahnung!



Gruß

Kurt B.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, sich an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen. Nur im (sehr unwahrscheinlichen) Fall des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids müsste man diesem binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen und ans Gericht zurückschicken.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Das übrige Kaspertheater kann geflissentlich ausgesessen werden.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Widerspruchschreibselei an Abzocker und ihre Inkassobüros bringt genauso viel wie eine Diskussion mit einem Straßenpfosten über die europäische Verfassung.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte.
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sandlover (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo zusammen,

Im März 08 hatte ich das Vergnügen "O" näher kennen zu lernen. Aus einem Probeabo machten die ruckzuck ein festes Abo und zogen sofort 96€ ein. Nach Lastschriftrückgabe erhielt ich dann nach einigen Wochen Post vom RA Kjell Vogelsang. Per Einschreiben mit Rückschein habe ich der Forderung widersprochen und hatte Ruhe......bis zum 20.01.2010. 
Forderungsmanagement Adebio hat sich inzwischen des "Falles" angenommen und will nun auch ein Stück vom Kuchen haben.
Es ist eine Möglichkeit, diese unverschämten Schreiben zu ignorieren. Aber dieses Nichtstun macht m.E. abhängig und so wird die Angst vorm nächsten und übernächsten Brief immer größer.
Besser ist's, sich seiner Angst zu stellen und diese Firmen, RAs oder wer auch immer in die Schranken zu weisen.
Ich habe so reagiert: Einschreiben mit Rückschein an "adebio" Inhalt: Zurückweisung der Forderung, Aufforderung Gericht einzuschalten, weitere Schreiben verbeten mit dem Hinweis diese als Nötigung zu werten und dementsprechend zu handeln.

Für mich ist jetzt der Druck weg. Mal seh'n, wie es jetzt weitergeht. Der Rückschein ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Lies Dir mal das durch:
Negative Feststellungsklage - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Sandlover (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Vielen Dank für den Link. Werde das mal in Ruhe durcharbeiten. Hört sich aber vielversprechend an.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Sandlover schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link. Werde das mal in Ruhe durcharbeiten. Hört sich aber vielversprechend an.


Diese Overnext-B**** hockt ja in Albanien:



> overnext ist ein Service der:
> 
> EASYCOM SH.P.K.
> Njazi Meka Nr. 1
> ...



Die negative Feststellungsklage kann sich dann ja nur gegen den Anwalt richten.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die negative Feststellungsklage kann sich dann ja nur gegen den Anwalt richten.



Wobei das aber sehr schwierig werden dürfte. Der Anwalt vertritt die Forderung aus fremdem Recht, also kann er selbst hinsichtlich der Forderung zunächst mal nicht zur Zielscheibe der negativen Feststellungsklage werden.

Aber:
Abgezockt im Internet? Heul nicht! Sag was! &bull; Thema anzeigen - Overnext - was sind denn das für Kasper?


> Mehrmals haben wir und unsere Rechtsanwaltskanzlei versucht mit Ihnen Kontakt aufzunehmen. Die von Ihnen eingegebene postalische Anschrift erwies sich als falsch, die Post sendete die Briefe an den Absender mit dem Vermerk "unzustellbar" zurück



Man könnte noch einmal einen Zustellversuch, am besten per Einschreiben und Rückschein, nach Albanien unternehmen.

Wenn das auch wieder nachweislich nicht klappt und der Brief als unzustellbar zurückkommt, dann kann man eventuell den Anwalt auf negative Feststellung verklagen. Und zwar könnte Gegenstand der negativen Feststellung die angebliche ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung sein. Denn an einer Adresse, die nachweislich nicht zustellfähig ist, kann sich nicht der Firmensitz seiner Mandantin befinden. Damit wäre schon seine Aktivlegitimation zur Beitreibung infrage gestellt. Er hätte dann wissentlich eine falsche Anschrift seiner Mandantin herausgegeben und würde aktiv mithelfen, die Quelle der unseriösen Aktivität zu verschleiern. Sollte sich bei Ermittlungen übrigens herausstellen, dass sich der reale Geschäftssitz in Deutschland befindet, hätte dies möglicherweise üble steuerrechtliche Konsequenzen.

Diese Argumentation einer negativen Feststellungsklage gegen die Bevollmächtigung wäre, so weit ich weiß, ein Novum, mir ist nicht bekannt, ob das schon einmal versucht wurde. Über die Erfolgsaussichten kann man also nichts sagen. Darauf sei ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Wäre also etwas für Hartgesottene.


----------



## Pasi78 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo Zusammen,
wurde jetzt auch von adebio Forderungsmanagement angeschrieben.
Ich hatte ca. Oktober 2008 das Problem mit Overnext nach dem die email von Kanzlei Roscher kam hab ich dort angerufen und mit ihm Persönlich gesprochen, und zwar hatte ich ihm erklärt das es nicht sein kann einen Vertrag von der Uhrzeit abhängig zu machen. Hatte mein Testabo am letzten Tag gekündigt um ca. 17:00. aber um 15:40 hatte ich das Abo schon an der Backe. Er hatte mir recht gegeben und meinte er gibt es weiter die Sache ist für mich erledigt.Hab ihm gleich noch darum gebeten mir per email das zu bestätigen. Hat geklappt und seit dem nix mehr gehört. Bis auf jetzt nach über 1Jahr. Ich hab so einen Hals weil die email existiert nimmer. Hatte vor 3 Monaten meine emails gelöscht und hab mir nix dabei gedacht. Weiss halt nicht ob ich bei denen nochmal anrufen soll das die mir des nochmal senden und ob diese email noch existiert die sie mir geschickt haben oder überhaupt mein Fall bei denen als erledigt abgelegt wurde. Ich bin so sauer!!!!!!!!!!!
Was meint ihr?????


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Glaubst Du, die senden Dir die e-mail nochmal? :scherzkeks:

Ne, eher wachsen einem Ochsen Euter.

Aber was soll denn das ganze.
Überleg doch mal: was können die Dir überhaupt?

Es handelt sich um eine "Firma" in Albanien.
Es wurde berichtet, dass Briefe von dort als unzustellbar zurückkommen.

Also: meinst Du, so eine Kasperbude würde Dich jemals verklagen?

Eine Firma, die postalisch nicht erreichbar ist, hat an der betreffenden Adresse keinen gültigen Geschäftssitz. Sie ist daher weder als Dein Vertragspartner bestimmbar, noch wäre sie zuzulassen als klagende Partei gem. § 253 ZPO.

Sollten die jemals klagen (was im übrigen noch nie berichtet wurde...), dann beantragt der Anwalt, die Klage wegen nicht ordnungsgemäßer Benennung der klagenden Partei abzuweisen, und legt zur Glaubhaftmachung den zurückgekommenen Brief aus Albanien bei.

Kein Richter wird daraufhin überhaupt noch bereit sein, den Anspruch in der Sache zu prüfen. Das Ding wird vorher abgewiesen.

Das wissen die im übrigen auch ganz genau.

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt (sehr unwahrscheinlich):

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Alles andere ist Wurst und reines Kasperletheater.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Pasi78 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Macht es Sinn trotzdem Einspruch bei diesem Forderungsmanagement einzulegen? Danke für die schnelle Antwort :-p


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Pasi78 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn trotzdem Einspruch bei diesem Forderungsmanagement einzulegen? Danke für die schnelle Antwort :-p


Wenn es deiner Meinung nach Sinn macht, einer Parkuhr die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären, dann ja! :-D

Erst hat ein Anwalt versucht, die Kohle einzutreiben, jetzt probierts ein Inkassobutzen.
Normalerweise liefe so etwas den umgekehrten Weg (erst Butzen, dann Anwalt).
Seltsam, seltsam! Mochte der Anwalt nicht mehr?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wie auf dem Bahnhofsklo: jeder darf mal.


----------



## Sandlover (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Pasi78 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn trotzdem Einspruch bei diesem Forderungsmanagement einzulegen? Danke für die schnelle Antwort :-p



Ich habe das gemacht. Es ist wichtig, solchen Leuten ein klares "Nein" zu sagen und auf mögliche Folgen der Nichtbeachtung hinzuweisen. Dadurch tausche ich die Rollen, werde aktiv statt passiv.


----------



## Sandlover (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Pasi78 schrieb:


> Ich hab so einen Hals weil die email existiert nimmer. Hatte vor 3 Monaten meine emails gelöscht und hab mir nix dabei gedacht.



Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass Du nen Drucker hast. Dann solltest Du in solchen Fällen alle Mails ausdrucken und abheften. Selbst ein Jahr der Ruhe bedeutet nicht Abzocke eingestellt.


----------



## adebio (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo allerseits,

nachdem hier ja mittlerweile auch über uns als adebio Forderungsmanagement fleißig diskutiert wird, möchten wir uns natürlich auch gerne in die Diskussion einschalten.

Wir wurden von Easycom (als Betreiber von Overnext) mit dem Einzug von diverser Forderungen beauftragt.

Sicher gibt es auch bei Easycom Kunden, die Einwände gegen die Forderung geltend machen. Dies ist ganz normal und kommt bei allen unseren Auftraggebern hin und wieder vor.

Als seriöses Inkassounternehmen setzen wir uns allerdings mit Ihnen als Gegenseite (wir betrachten Sie als "Gegenseite", nicht als "Schuldner") auseinander. Sie dürfen uns daher gerne schreiben (Brief, Fax oder auch Mail) oder auch anrufen. Man braucht uns auch nicht per Einschreiben zu schreiben, es reicht ein normaler Brief. Das wird dann schon von uns bearbeitet.

Aus organisatorischen Gründen haben wir zwar eine 0180er-Rufnummer, aber mit 01803 eine der kostengünstigeren, für die wir selber noch bezahlen und nicht daran verdienen. 

Wer freundlich bzw. sachlich mit uns spricht, wird auch freundlich bzw. sachlich behandelt. Es geht ja darum, die Angelegenheit zu klären. Wir wollen persönlich niemanden etwas böses. Dementsprechend verstehen wir auch nicht den teilweise angeschlagen Ton, der uns entgegentritt und jegliche gute Kinderstube vermissen lässt.

Sie dürfen uns also gerne ansprechen, wenn Sie Einwände haben. Wir kümmern uns darum und setzen uns mit Easycom/Overnext auseinander.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand


adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen
[email protected]


----------



## peter999 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Bevor Sie sich aber mit den Kaspern auseinandersetzten empfehle ich diese Seiten hier aufmerksam zu lesen und dann den richtigen Entschluss zu fassen.

Und hilfreich ist Tante Gugl zu bemühen.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es auch bei Easycom Kunden, die Einwände gegen die Forderung geltend machen. Dies ist ganz normal und kommt bei allen unseren Auftraggebern hin und wieder vor.



Na, in diesem Fall scheint es denn doch sehr viele "Kunden" zu geben, die Einwände haben. Macht Sie das so gar nicht stutzig?



adebio schrieb:


> Sie dürfen uns also gerne ansprechen, wenn Sie Einwände haben. Wir kümmern uns darum und setzen uns mit Easycom/Overnext auseinander.



Ich persönlich würde in so einem Fall gegenüber Ihnen meine Einwände genau einmal geltend machen - und zwar in beweisbarer Zustellform, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Und ich hoffe für Sie, dass Sie sich dann gut überlegen, was sie dann machen.

Verschiedentlich wird berichtet, dass Briefe, die von angeblichen Schuldnern an Ihre Mandantin in Albanien gerichtet wurden, als unzustellbar zurückkommen.

Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, dann würde sich der Schluss aufdrängen, dass sich dort nicht der Geschäftssitz Ihrer Mandantin befindet.
An welche Adresse stellen Sie denn die Konversation mit Ihrer Mandantin zu? Irgendwohin müssten Sie doch z.B. Ihre Rechnungen für die Inkassoaufträge zustellen.

Damit wir uns da richtig verstehen - eines garantiere ich Ihnen: sollte Ihre Mandantin *mir* jemals eine unberechtigte Rechnung zustellen, dann werde ich einen Zustellversuch per Einschreiben nach Albanien unternehmen. Sollte der scheitern, danach noch einen zweiten.

Sollte der wieder scheitern, widerspreche ich Ihrer Mahnung - und zwar in beweisbarer Zustellform. Und sollten Sie dann weitermahnen, verklage ich *Sie* auf negative Feststellung bezüglich der ordnungsgemäßen Bevollmächtigung seitens Ihrer Mandantin, sollten Sie darauf bestehen, dass sich der Geschäftssitz in Tirana befindet.

Schönen Gruß aus der Kinderstube.


----------



## adebio (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das Feedback. Ob man hier von vielen Einwände ist sehr relativ. Prozentual sind es bei Easycom nicht mehr Einwände als bei allen anderen Auftraggebern auch - und da sprechen wir z. B. auch von Banken und Versandhändlern. Diese Personen tauschen sich aber nicht so oft in Foren aus. Was nicht heissen soll, dass das schlecht wäre. Aber es vermittelt oft einen falschen Eindruck.

Allerdings können wir uns komischerweise bei allen anderen Auftraggebern vernünftig mit der Gegenseite auseinandersetzen. Bei Easycom sind jedoch Wortwahlen unterhalb der Gürtellinie eher die Regel als die Ausnahme - was wir uns allerdings als normale, freundliche Menschen nicht gefallen lassen. Hier wird dann auch schon mal die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet.

Das Problem ist insgesamt, dass viele Nutzer die Vereinbarungen, die sie abschließen, gar nicht richtig lesen. Und dann wird im Forum dieses eigene Versäumnis breitgetreten ... Ob vielleicht auf der Anbieterseite im Rahmen eines fairen Geschäftsgebarens noch das eine oder andere klarer dargestellt werden sollte, lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt. 

Nach unseren Erkenntnissen entspricht das Angebot von Easycom aber den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.  Und trotzdem wird das Ganze dann schnell in eine Abzocker-Schiene geschoben. Es tummeln sich auf der anderen Seite leider auch sehr, sehr viele Betrüger (damit möchte ich hier natürlich niemandem etwas unterstellen), die falsche Daten angeben und sich die Leistungen bewusst erschleichen. Davon redet leider niemand, das kann es ja auch nicht sein. Man muss immer beide Seiten betrachten.

Natürlich gibt es auch berechtigte Einwände, auch bei Easycom passieren sicherlich Fehler - wie überall. Das muss man dann im Einzelfall prüfen.

Eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung hilft sicherlich allen Beteiligten. Und der Forderung widersprechen sollte man auf jeden Fall. Unwidersprochene Forderungen dürfen ggf. auch an Bonitätsdatenbanken eingemeldet werden. Und das wäre natürlich ärgerlich und nicht im Sinne des Erfinders!

Wie gesagt: Wir wollen niemanden etwas böses und erledigen einfach unseren Job. Wir arbeiten hierbei seriös und versuchen in fairen und sachlichen Gesprächen die Angelegenheit zu klären. Natürlich vertreten wir die Interessen von Easycom. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass wir uns als Vermittler zwischen Auftraggeber und Gegenseite sehen und BEIDEN Seiten zuzuhören. 

Wer bei uns Einwände gegen eine Forderung hat und dieser widerspricht, der wird ernst genommen - unabhängig davon, ob diese per Einschreiben, Mail oder normalem Brief übermittelt wurden.

Wenn ich manchmal so höre, was über Inkassobüros geschrieben wird, dann stehen einem die Haare zu Berge. Wer wirklich mal sehen möchte, wie ein (seriöses) Inkassobüro arbeitet, der darf uns auch gerne mal besuchen. Das hilft vielleicht, mal mit ein paar Vorurteilen aufzuräumen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Wenn ich manchmal so höre, was über Inkassobüros geschrieben wird, dann stehen einem die Haare zu Berge. Wer wirklich mal sehen möchte, wie ein (seriöses) Inkassobüro arbeitet, der darf uns auch gerne mal besuchen. Das hilft vielleicht, mal mit ein paar Vorurteilen aufzuräumen.


Mag ja sein, dass es "seriöse" gibt. Es liegt aber in der Natur der Sache, dass in einem Forum wie 
diesem,  in dem es nahezu ausschließlich um die verschiedensten Formen  der  "virtuellen" Abzocke
  geht,  nur über schwarze Schafe geschrieben wird. Es läge auch in ihrem Interesse den schwarzen
 Schafen das Leben schwer zu machen. Von ihren Interessensverbänden hört und liest man dazu 
aber nur Lippenbekenntnisse.


----------



## adebio (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass in diesem Forum nicht alle schreiben, wie toll unsere Auftraggeber sind  Mir geht es vielmehr darum, auch mal das Thema aus Sicht eines Inkassounternehmens zu beschreiben - und auch mal ein wenig die Arbeitsweise eines Inkassobüros darzustellen. Da herscht ja oft einiges an Verunsicherung und Unkenntnis. Und sicher gibt es auch unter den Inkassounternehmen Kollegen, die das Thema anders angehen.

Natürlich gibt es viele Abzocker-Firmen und schwarze Schafe und der eine Anbieter in ist seriöser, der andere weniger. 

Nichts desto trotz haben wir - trotz der Diskussion hier - den Eindruck, dass der größte Teil dieser Forderungen berechtigt ist, auch wenn sich der eine oder andere vielleicht abgezockt fühlt. Das liegt wohl am Vertriebsmodell der Branche. 

Hätten wir jedoch den Eindruck, dass sich der größte Teil der Forderungen als Lufnummern erweist, würden wir die Arbeit sicherlich einstellen. Zum einen rechnet sich das wirtschaftlich nicht, da ja gerade die Behandlung der Einwände mit einem enormen Aufwand verbunden ist und wir zum anderen unsere Aufgabe darin sehen, Leuten zu ihren BERECHTIGTEN Forderungen zu verhelfen und nicht andere Leute mit unberechtigten Forderungen zu überziehen. Das ist nicht Sinn eines Inkassounternehmens und entspricht nicht unserer Philosophie. 

Auch haben wir natürlich keine Lust, hier in den Foren zu stehen!

Und nicht zuletzt haben wir ja auch einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Ich selbst wurde auch schon wegen einer unberechtigten Forderung angeschrieben - von Frau Rechtsanwältin Katja Günther, die ja mittlerweile sehr bekannt ist. Und meine (85-jährige!!!) Oma hat gerade Ärger mit der "0900er-Mafia" ... Insofern sind wir ja auch auf dieses Thema sensiblisiert. 

Und dort wird auf Einwände nicht reagiert, da läuft einfach Schema F. Und das ist für mich unseriös.

Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, ob die Leute sich nicht im Klaren darüber sind, was sie denn tun. Auf der einen Seite wollen alle mündige Bürger sein, auf der anderen Seite will man dann nicht die Konsequenzen seines Handelns tragen.

Das ist wie bei den Bonitätsprüfungen, die auf der einen Seite verteufelt werden. Auf der anderen Seite wird sich dann beschwert, dass es den Leuten zu einfach gemacht wird, Schulden zu machen, obwohl sie sie nicht bezahlen können. Auch da ist ein ständiger Widerspruch. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Wer also sich also zu Unrecht in Anspruch genommen fühlt, der darf (und sollte?) sich bei uns melden. Wir gehen der Sache nach! Unser Ziel ist immer eine außergerichtliche Erledigung. 

Eines ist jedenfalls sicher:

Wenn jemand außergerichtlich Einwände geltend macht und sich auch nach unserer Prüfung nicht von der Rechtmäßigkeit überzeugen lässt, der wird außergerichtlich auch nicht zahlen. Und dann muss der Auftraggeber entscheiden, ob er in ein gerichtliches Verfahren gehen will. Dann liegt es in der Hand eines Richters, über die Rechtmäßigkeit zu entscheiden. Und wie das ausgeht, muss man einfach abwarten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> vielen Dank für das Feedback. Ob man hier von vielen Einwände ist sehr relativ. Prozentual sind es bei Easycom nicht mehr Einwände als bei allen anderen Auftraggebern auch - und da sprechen wir z. B. auch von Banken und Versandhändlern. Diese Personen tauschen sich aber nicht so oft in Foren aus.



Dass man in den Foren nicht so viel von Versandhäusern liest, liegt einzig und allein daran, dass diese Versandhäuser es merkwürdigerweise allesamt fertig bringen, für ihre Waren und Dienstleistungen Preishinweise zu präsentieren, wie sie gemäß § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie § 312c BGB i.V.m. BGB-InfoV gefordert werden.

Ein Unternehmen, welches sich vielleicht unter Zuhilfenahme aller verfügbaren virtuellen albanischen Leibeskräfte bemüht, einen sofort erkennbaren, deutlich sichtbaren Preishinweis auf seinen Webseiten anzubringen, dem das allerdings leider bisher nicht erfolgreich gelungen ist, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn es vermehrte Wortmeldungen in Foren gibt.

Ein Inkassobüro, welches für so einen Mandanten Geld einzieht und dann noch die Chuzpe besitzt, zu behaupten, es sei dort alles rechtens, darf sich ebenfalls nicht über negative Berichterstattung wundern.



adebio schrieb:


> Allerdings können wir uns komischerweise bei allen anderen Auftraggebern vernünftig mit der Gegenseite auseinandersetzen.



Komischerweise bekommt man von jedem seriösen Vertragspartner eine ladungsfähige Anschrift mitgeteilt, unter der es auch gelingt, sich mit dem Vertragspartner bei Streitigkeiten auseinanderzusetzen.



adebio schrieb:


> Bei Easycom sind jedoch Wortwahlen unterhalb der Gürtellinie eher die Regel als die Ausnahme - was wir uns allerdings als normale, freundliche Menschen nicht gefallen lassen. Hier wird dann auch schon mal die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet.



In solchen Fällen liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass bei Beschwerden von Laien die Sprache oft nicht angemessen ist. Manche können sich in solchen Situationen nicht im Zaum halten. Wir raten ja ohnehin davon ab, überhaupt Stellung zu nehmen. 

Aber was verlangen Sie? Sollen die Leute da auch noch "Dankeschön" sagen? :scherzkeks:



adebio schrieb:


> Nach unseren Erkenntnissen entspricht das Angebot von Easycom aber den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.  Und trotzdem wird das Ganze dann schnell in eine Abzocker-Schiene geschoben. Es tummeln sich auf der anderen Seite leider auch sehr, sehr viele Betrüger (damit möchte ich hier natürlich niemandem etwas unterstellen), die falsche Daten angeben und sich die Leistungen bewusst erschleichen. Davon redet leider niemand, das kann es ja auch nicht sein. Man muss immer beide Seiten betrachten.



Oh, starker Tobak. 
Passen Sie auf, was Sie sagen, wenn Sie hier wissentlich solche Aussagen treffen. In dem Moment könnten Sie sich nämlich die Geschäftspraktiken Ihrer Mandantschaft zu eigen machen.

Auf dem Screenshot (s. unten) sehe ich nichts von einem Preishinweis.

Das Herunterladen der exe-Datei (unter dem Link "Jetzt Download-Modul einrichten") habe ich mir verkniffen, weil ich aus obskurer albanischer Quelle keine exe-Dateien ausführen werde und auch keine Rechnungen aus Albanien oder Mahnungen aus Bremen erhalten möchte. Aber bis hierhin sehe ich nichts von einem Preishinweis, und ich bin den normalen Weg gegangen, den wahrscheinlich jeder Nutzer gehen wird. Was in den AGB steht, kann sich Ihre Mandantschaft übrigens gepflegt über den Lokus nageln. Der Begriff der überraschenden Klausel gem. § 305c BGB sollte Ihnen ein Begriff sein.



adebio schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch berechtigte Einwände, auch bei Easycom passieren sicherlich Fehler - wie überall. Das muss man dann im Einzelfall prüfen.



Das sind mir hier schon ein bißchen zu viele Einzelfälle, auf inzwischen 14 Seiten.



adebio schrieb:


> Eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung hilft sicherlich allen Beteiligten. Und der Forderung widersprechen sollte man auf jeden Fall. Unwidersprochene Forderungen dürfen ggf. auch an Bonitätsdatenbanken eingemeldet werden. Und das wäre natürlich ärgerlich und nicht im Sinne des Erfinders!



Ach so!
Sie wollen also damit sagen, dass Sie auch Schufa-Einträge in solchen Fällen vornehmen, wo Sie keine wirksame Einverständniserklärung zur Datenweitergabe (Schufa-Klausel) vorliegen haben?

Es ist nämlich so, dass auch bei unbestrittener Forderung der Eintrag dann nicht zulässig ist, wenn keine Einwilligung in die Datenweitergabe vorliegt.
Schufa - Antispam Wiki

Der "Schuldner" kann Ihnen eine einstweilige Verfügung aufbrummen, sollten Sie so etwas tatsächlich tun.

Daher tun Sie es auch in Wirklichkeit wohl nicht, sondern verbreiten hier nur Stinkbomben, wie wir sie aber inzwischen von vielen Inkassobüros kennen.



adebio schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wir wollen niemanden etwas böses und erledigen einfach unseren Job. Wir arbeiten hierbei seriös ...



Hoffentlich unter Vorlage einer gültigen Bevollmächtigung mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift. Bevor Sie mir die nicht bringen, würde mich ihr seriöses Gesäusel erst einmal überhaupt gar nicht interessieren.



adebio schrieb:


> ... der darf uns auch gerne mal besuchen.



Mit voller Akteneinsicht? :scherzkeks::sun::-D

Übrigens: Sie haben immer noch nicht meine Frage beantwortet, an welche ladungsfähige Anschrift Sie Ihre Rechnungen an die Mandantin namens Overnext zustellen.


----------



## Teleton (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Mir geht es vielmehr darum, auch mal das Thema aus Sicht eines Inkassounternehmens zu beschreiben - und auch mal ein wenig die Arbeitsweise eines Inkassobüros darzustellen. Da herscht ja oft einiges an Verunsicherung und Unkenntnis.


Hm, eines der Hauptprobleme mit Inkassobüros sind die Gebühren. Sie berechnen:


> Rechnungsbeträge gem. vorstehender Aufstellung EUR 96,00
> Mahnauslagen, Rücklastgebühren und bish. Inkassokosten EUR 13,00
> Zinsen bis zum 31.01.10 EUR 11,75
> -----------------
> ...



Inkassogebühr 32,50, das entspricht einer 1,3 Geschäftsgebühr eines Anwaltes. Diese Gebühr ist für "durchschnittliche" Tätigkeiten. Wenn das Mahnen per Textbaustein schon nicht einfach ist, was dann?
Was ist mit der Bonitätsprüfung. Was soll hier Anspruchsgrundlage der Erstattungsforderung sein? §286 BGB sicher nicht, an wen sind die Kosten überhaupt gezahlt worden? Oder handelt es sich um eine weitere Inkassogebühr. 
Was sind das für bisherige Inkassokosten von 13,- Euro?
Muss Ihr Kunde in jedem Fall einer erfolglosen Inkassotätigkeit die dem Gegener berechneten Gebühren zahlen?


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Grundsätzlich geben wir keine Kommunikationsdaten unserer Auftraggeber heraus. Unsere Auftraggeber geben die Vorgänge ja an uns ab, damit WIR uns damit auseinandersetzen. WIR sind also ab Übergabe der Ansprechpartner.


Was das Einmelden bei Auskunfteien betrifft:

Der Link verweist auf viele schöne Urteile - aber vergessen wird hierbei, dass es sich um bestrittene Forderungen handelte! Bestrittene Forderungen dürfen natürlich nicht eingemeldet werden - und würden wir auch niemals machen. Aber rechtmäßige und unbestrittene! Solange nicht widersprochen wird, müssen wir ja auch von einer rechtmäßigen Forderung ausgehen. 

Einer wirksamen Einverständnis bedarf es jedoch nicht. Hier wird wieder gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitet.


*Zulässigkeit von Schufa-Meldungen​*Die Einmeldung von Negativdaten an die Schufa ist gem. Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen gegeben sind:

a) Der Betroffene muss mindestens zweimal schriftlich gemahnt worden sein.
b) Zwischen der ersten Mahnung und der Übermittlung der Daten müssen mindestens vier Wochen liegen.
c) Die meldende Stelle muss den Betroffenen rechtzeitig über die bevorstehende Übermittlung unterrichten, frühestens jedoch bei der ersten Mahnung.
d) Der Betroffene darf die Forderung nicht bestritten haben.

Hierzu gibt es auch eine Entscheidung des AG Hamm (http://www.datenschutz-praxis.de/fachwissen/fachartikel/zulassigkeit-einer-meldung-an-die-schufa/). 

Bei uns werden natürlich auch die Vorgaben nach neuem Recht eingehalten. Zudem machen wir in der Tat eine Interessenabwägung - wenn z. B. die Einwendungen bei bestimmten Gläubigern außerordentlich hoch sind und wir Zweifel bekommen, ob nicht zu Unrecht Personen mit einem Eintrag versehen werden würden.

Allerdings muss man sagen: Bei Easycom gibt es - wie schon gesagt - nicht mehr Rückmeldungen als bei anderen Gläubigern. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass man sich lieber hier im Forum aufregt oder (wie viele empfehlen) einfach nicht reagiert. Dann können wir nämlich gar nicht wissen, dass vielleicht irgendwas im Argen liegt, ob irgendwo ein Fehler passiert ist oder sonstwas. ​Wir nehmen Einmeldungen zudem erst vor, wenn die Gegenseite auch über die Übermittlung vorher informiert wurde. Dies stellt jedoch keine Drohung/Nötigung dar, sondern ist eine gesetzliche Vorgabe. Wir müssen dies ankündigen. Insofern kann ich nur jedem Raten, auf die Ankündigungen zu reagieren!

Was die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen betrifft:

Vor Installation der Premium-Software erscheint folgende Maske:







Hier ist der Preis für die Buchung eindeutig einsehbar - er wurde nicht in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen versteckt, sondern in einer zusätzlichen Vereinbarung, die der Nutzer akzeptiert hat, bestätigt. Der Gesamtpreis wurde angegeben, er wurde nicht in monatlich umgerechnete Preise angezeigt. Der Preis wurde weder in Buchstaben ausgeschrieben noch war ein Runterscrollen notwendig, um ihn einzusehen. Die Bestätigung erfolgte mit zwei Klicks: 

a) der Vereinbarung wurde zugestimmt
b) es wurde auf „Weiter“ geklickt

Der Preis und die Vereinbarung waren also nicht in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen versteckt, sondern es handelte sich - wie vom Gesetzgeber verlangt - um eine separate Vereinbarung. 

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Man sollte wissen, welche Vereinbarungen man eingeht. 

ABER: Wenn Sie sagen, Sie hätten diese Software gar nicht installiert (und damit diese Lizenzvereinbarung gar nicht abgeschlossen), dann ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Das müssten wir prüfen, Sie dürfen mich gerne anrufen/anmailen. Bisher ist mir nämlich NICHT EIN EINZIGER derartiger Fall bekannt. Aber das liegt vielleicht auch hier daran, dass man sich lieber hier übers Forum austauscht, anstatt mal die Kommunikation mit uns zu versuchen!?

Na ja, auch "14 Seiten" sind im Verhältnis in der Tat noch Einzelfälle. Die meisten beziehen sich nicht auf das Vertragsverhältnis, sondern dass die Forderung (angeblich bzw. auch tatsächlich) bereits gezahlt wurde. Da konnten dann z. B. Zahlungen aufgrund von Zahlendrehern bei der Überweisung nicht korrekt zugeordnet werden. Und bisher konnten wir alle Einwände klären - und haben erst am Montag jemandem sein Geld (noch am gleichen Tag) zurückerstattet, weil eine Doppelzahlung vorlag.

Und trotzdem sind es zu viele Einwände, wir würden nämlich gerne alle ausräumen. Aber hier bedarf es auch der Mitwirkung aller Beteiligten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

http://www.adebio.de
[email protected]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Hier ist der Preis für die Buchung eindeutig einsehbar - er wurde nicht in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen versteckt, sondern in einer zusätzlichen Vereinbarung, die der Nutzer akzeptiert hat, bestätigt


Tatsächlich sind das dem Charakter nach allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen. Was nun drüber steht ist eigentlich egal. Und der Preis wurde auch schön in den Fließtext eingebettet. Interessant, wie man ein Inkasso-Unternehmen betreiben kann, ohne von Tuten und Blasen überhaupt eine Ahnung zu haben. Aber ich denke, das ist in der Branche des kreativen Forderungsmanagements völlig normal..


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Darüber lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Ich will hier auch nicht ins Detail gehen, dass die Tarife auch andernorts einsehbar sind.

Aber es ist auch normal, dass man hierüber verschiedener Rechtsauffassung sein kann. Sonst gäbe es wohl keine Rechtsstreitigkeiten - womit Anwälte und Richter im Bereich des Zivilrechts praktisch arbeitslos werden würden.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine separate Vereinbarung ist, die den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht. Aber ggf. muss das ein Richter entscheiden.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geben wir keine Kommunikationsdaten unserer Auftraggeber heraus. Unsere Auftraggeber geben die Vorgänge ja an uns ab, damit WIR uns damit auseinandersetzen. WIR sind also ab Übergabe der Ansprechpartner.



Ach so.

Das soll also bedeuten, dass die Adresse Ihrer Mandantin, der Easycom, *angeblich:*

EASYCOM SH.P.K.
Njazi Meka Nr. 1
AL-1000 Tirana​
...in Wirklichkeit nicht mit den realen Kommunikationsdaten Ihrer Mandantin übereinstimmen.

Mithin handelt es sich bei dieser Adresse, und auch bei der Adresse, die Sie an die angeblichen Schuldner übermitteln, nicht um gültige Kommunikationsdaten und damit (unter Ihrer Kenntnis!) nicht um die Daten des Geschäftssitzes.

Diese gültigen Kommunikationsdaten weigern Sie sich aus Geheimhaltungsgründen, herauszugeben.

*Wie bitte?* Ist Ihnen überhaupt klar, was Sie da sagen?

Erklären Sie *das* mal einem Richter.

Sie haben eine gültige Bevollmächtigung für den Inkassoauftrag nachzuweisen - und dazu gehört eine ladungsfähige Anschrift des Geschäftssitzes. Das sind nicht "geheime Kommunikationsdaten", die dem Datenschutz unterliegen. Ich glaub, es geht los.

Wenn Ihr Mandant eine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland hat und Sie selbst mit diesem in Deutschland (oder wo auch immer...) über "Kommunikationsdaten" sich verständigen, so haben Sie diese Daten den Schuldnern als Glaubhaftmachung Ihrer Legitimation vorzulegen.

Dass man, wenn man eine Forderung für einen Mandanten vertritt, eine Phantomanschrift als gültige Legitimation vorlegen darf, wäre mir völlig neu.



adebio schrieb:


> Was das Einmelden bei Auskunfteien betrifft:
> 
> Der Link verweist auf viele schöne Urteile - aber vergessen wird hierbei, dass es sich um bestrittene Forderungen handelte!



Nein, das wird nicht vergessen.

Vielleicht machen Sie sich mal mit dem Urteil vertraut:
LG Berlin 9 O 21/09
Recht - Schufa-Urteil: Inkassodienst muss Eintrag wieder löschen - Immobilien - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost

Steht in den von mir verlinkten Urteilen.



adebio schrieb:


> Einer wirksamen Einverständnis bedarf es jedoch nicht. Hier wird wieder gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitet.



Dann hat der Berliner Richter ein gefährliches Halbwissen-Urteil gesprochen.



adebio schrieb:


> Bei uns werden natürlich auch die Vorgaben nach neuem Recht eingehalten. Zudem machen wir in der Tat eine Interessenabwägung -



Fragt sich nur, zu wessen Gunsten.



adebio schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man sagen: Bei Easycom gibt es - wie schon gesagt - nicht mehr Rückmeldungen als bei anderen Gläubigern.



Einem Inkassobüro, welches die ladungsfähige Anschrift seines Mandanten als geheimzuhaltende Kommunikationsdaten bezeichnet, glaube ich kein Wort mehr.



adebio schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind es zu viele Einwände, wir würden nämlich gerne alle ausräumen. Aber hier bedarf es auch der Mitwirkung aller Beteiligten.



Sollten Sie im Auftrag Ihrer wertgeschätzten albanischen (oder was auch immer...) Mandantschaft mir jemals eine Mahnung zukommen lassen, so kläre ich das weder mit Ihrer Mandantschaft noch mit Ihnen, sondern gleich vor dem Richter.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Teleton schrieb:


> Inkassogebühr 32,50, das entspricht einer 1,3 Geschäftsgebühr eines Anwaltes. Diese Gebühr ist für "durchschnittliche" Tätigkeiten. Wenn das Mahnen per Textbaustein schon nicht einfach ist, was dann?
> Was ist mit der Bonitätsprüfung. Was soll hier Anspruchsgrundlage der Erstattungsforderung sein? §286 BGB sicher nicht, an wen sind die Kosten überhaupt gezahlt worden? Oder handelt es sich um eine weitere Inkassogebühr.
> Was sind das für bisherige Inkassokosten von 13,- Euro?
> Muss Ihr Kunde in jedem Fall einer erfolglosen Inkassotätigkeit die dem Gegener berechneten Gebühren zahlen?


Können Sie das bitte noch aufschlüsseln? Nur um das Bild des seriösen Inkassounternehmens noch zu komplettieren.


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Und doch ist auch dieses Urteil auf eine strittige Forderung gerichtet. Sie hatte nicht bezahlt, weil sie Einwände hatte:



> Die Geschäftsfrau hatte die 431 Euro nicht zahlen wollen, weil es sich um eine Stromablesung handelte, die sie nicht beauftragt hatte. Der Rechtsstreit läuft noch, dennoch meldete das Inkassounternehmen die angeblich offene Schuld der Schufa.


 
Ob sich das Urteil grundsätzlich auch auf unbestrittene Forderungen bezieht, müsste man prüfen, ist für mich aber schwer vorstellbar - würde dies doch das Geschäftsmodell der gesamten Auskunfteibranche in Frage stellen. Der genaue Wortlaut liegt mir jedenfalls (noch) nicht vor. Unabhängig davon prüfen wir jedenfalls sehr genau, was, wen und auch wann wir im Einzelfall einmelden.

Und was die Abwägung betrifft: Ich bin selbst nicht nur Inkassounternehmer, sondern auch Privatperson und nehme auch hier und da am normalen Geschäftsleben teil. Und insofern glaube ich schon, auch die Gegenseite verstehen zu können. Nichts liegt mir oder einem meiner Mitarbeiter ferner, als jemanden - womöglich noch zu Unrecht - Ärger zu machen. Natürlich müssen wir auch im Sinne des Auftraggebers handeln, was aber nicht heißt, das wir unser eigenes Hirn ausschalten müssen. Leben und leben lassen. Auch die Diskussion hier hat natürlich Auswirkungen auf die Interessenabwägung.

Wir sind im übrigen ein kleines Inkassounternehmen bei dem weder der Auftraggeber noch die Gegenseite eine Nummer ist, sondern hier zählt der persönliche Kontakt mit beiden Seiten! Und bisher hatte und habe ich mit allen Beteiligten sehr gute Gespräche - egal, ob die Forderung strittig oder unstrittig war. Bei uns hat sich die Gegenseite sogar in der Tat schon vielfach bedankt - weil wir den Auftraggeber davon überzeugen konnten, dass er seine Forderung fallen lassen soll, weil wir eine gute Lösung finden konnten oder auch einfach nur weil wir so ein "nettes Inkassounternehmen" sind, das sich wirklich kümmert.

Ob es jemand glaubt oder nicht: Bei uns hat neulich ein Auftraggeber - ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen - die Gegenseite (einen gestandenen Mann) zum Weinen gebracht. Das hat uns schockiert - das kann nicht sein. Es geht hier um Geschäftliches und nicht um Persönliches. Das ist nicht unsere Art zu arbeiten! Wir haben daher auch die entsprechenden Konsequenzen gezogen und dem Auftraggeber den Kopf gewaschen. 

Meine Einladung war übrigens ernst gemeint. Wer sich ein Inkassounternehmen mal "live" ansehen möchte, darf uns gerne besuchen. Aber bitte vorher einen Termin ausmachen, da ich nicht immer vor Ort bin und wir das natürlich auch entsprechend planen müssen. Das einzige Problem ist hierbei natürlich immer der Datenschutz, aber das kriegt man schon gelöst. Vielleicht sollten wir einmal einen "Tag der offenen Tür" veranstalten, dann sind wir nicht immer der "böse Unbekannte", sondern werden vielleicht auch mal von einer anderen Seite aus betrachtet  Man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben ...

Unsere Gebühren orientieren sich im übrigen an der Anwaltsvergütung - auch wenn wir bei Ratenvereinbarungen und Kleinforderungen nach unten davon abweichen. Und die 13,- EUR sind keine bisherigen Inkassokosten, sondern laut Beschreibung "Mahnauslagen, Zinsen und bish. Inkassokosten" und setzen sich aus allen Gebühren vor unserem Schreiben zusammen: Mahnauslagen des Gläubigers, Bankrücklastkosten des Gläubigers, ggf. auch Kosten für Anschriftenermittlungen. Diese Beträge werden uns bei Beauftragung mit übermittelt. Bei der Übernahme einer Forderungen werden zudem diverse Prüfungen zu Adresse und Bonität der übergebenen Person vorgenommen. Für diese Tätigkeit erheben wir noch eine kleine zusätzliche Gebühr. Und gerade bei Easycom gibt es leider einen Haufen gefakter Adressen, die völlig daneben sind: "Herr asdf jklm, xxxxxx 99, 12345 yyyyyy" - das ist übrigens ein nur geringfügig abweichender Original-Datensatz, wo ganz offensichtlich Falscheingaben getätigt wurden.

Warum Briefe an den Firmensitz im Tirana zurückkommen, kläre ich gerade. Ich stimme mich diesbezüglich mit unserem Auftraggeber ab, insbesondere, weil auch deren Impressum noch diese Anschrift beinhaltet. Wir kommunizieren allerdings nicht direkt mit Albanien, sondern (schon aus sprachlichen Gründen) mit den Supportcentern.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Und doch ist auch dieses Urteil auf eine strittige Forderung gerichtet. Sie hatte nicht bezahlt, weil sie Einwände hatte:


 
Dann sagen Sie mir jetzt mal, für was dann überhaupt eine Schufa-Klausel unterschrieben wird. :roll:



adebio schrieb:


> Ob sich das Urteil grundsätzlich auch auf unbestrittene Forderungen bezieht, müsste man prüfen, ist für mich aber schwer vorstellbar -



Dann kann ich Ihrer Vorstellungskraft mit einem kleinen Zitat aus dem Urteilstext nachhelfen:



> Die Antragstellerin hat durch Einreichung entsprechender Kopien der Schreiben der Parteien sowie durch Einreichung der eidesstattlichen Versicherung vom 13. Januar 2009 glaubhaft gemacht, dass sie einen *Anspruch auf Widerruf* der gegenständlichen Erklärug *bereits deswegen* hat, weil sie keine Einwilligung zur Weiterleitung personenbezogener Daten an die Antragsgegnerin erteilte und darüber hinaus ein Verstoß gegen den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit vorliegt.



Bedeutet: selbst, wenn keine Unverhältnismässigkeit vorgelegen hätte, so wäre der Eintrag *"bereits deswegen"* unzulässig, weil kein Einverständnis zur Datenübermittlung vorlag.

Mir ist bekannt, dass viele Inkassobüros da immer ihre eigenen Rechtsmeinungen pflegen.
Das tun sie solange, bis sie das erstemal die EV im Briefkasten haben.



adebio schrieb:


> würde dies doch das Geschäftsmodell der gesamten Auskunfteibranche in Frage stellen.



Wieso denn das? Jede Telefonfirma, jede Bank, jeder Leasingunternehmer lässt sich eine Schufa-Klausel abnicken. Und dann ist der Schufa-Eintrag rechtmäßig - aber auch noch nicht nach der ersten unbestrittenen Mahnung. Sondern da gehört noch etwas dazu.



adebio schrieb:


> Der genaue Wortlaut liegt mir jedenfalls (noch) nicht vor.



Mir aber. Gibts z.B. bei gomopa.



adebio schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir auch im Sinne des Auftraggebers handeln, was aber nicht heißt, das wir unser eigenes Hirn ausschalten müssen. Leben und leben lassen. Auch die Diskussion hier hat natürlich Auswirkungen auf die Interessenabwägung.



Na, dann fangen Sie doch mal damit an, dem berechtigten Interesse der Schuldner an der Mitteilung der ladungsfähigen (Geheim?)Anschrift ihrer geschätzten Mandantschaft Rechnung zu tragen. Damit Sie Ihre Bevollmächtigung glaubhaft machen.



adebio schrieb:


> Wir sind im übrigen ein kleines Inkassounternehmen bei dem weder der Auftraggeber noch die Gegenseite eine Nummer ist, sondern hier zählt der persönliche Kontakt mit beiden Seiten!



Vielleicht gibt es da welche, die gerne persönlichen Kontakt mit Ihrer Mandantin im Rahmen der negativen Feststellungsklage hätten. So, wie es jetzt ist, ist Ihre Mandantin nur eine Nummer für uns und wird auch so behandelt.



adebio schrieb:


> Ob es jemand glaubt oder nicht: Bei uns hat neulich ein Auftraggeber - ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen - die Gegenseite (einen gestandenen Mann) zum Weinen gebracht.



Da kommen mir aber auch die Tränen.



adebio schrieb:


> Unsere Gebühren orientieren sich im übrigen an der Anwaltsvergütung -



Offenbar aber an der überhöhten 1,3-fachen Anwaltsvergütung.
Das kriegen Sie vor Gericht nie durch - selbst, unter der Annahme, dass die Hauptforderung berechtigt wäre und Sie überhaupt eine gültige Bevollmächtigung hätten.



adebio schrieb:


> Warum Briefe an den Firmensitz im Tirana zurückkommen, kläre ich gerade. Ich stimme mich diesbezüglich mit unserem Auftraggeber ab, insbesondere, weil auch deren Impressum noch diese Anschrift beinhaltet.



Ja, vielleicht wird ja dann die Anschrift im Impressum "aktualisiert"[TM].

Lassen Sie mich raten... beim nächsten mal ist es dann die 69 Great Hampton Str., Birmingham, UK. :scherzkeks:

Auch immer gern genommen: die 95 Wilton Road in London.

Oder wie wäre es mit einem MBE-Postfach an der Lietzenburger Str. 53 in Berlin? Oder Hans-Thoma-Str. 13 in Frankfurt? Da findet so schnell keiner raus, dass das keine ladungsfähige Anschrift ist.

Ach, wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass meine Mandantin... R.... heisst...
...summ...summ...summ



adebio schrieb:


> Wir kommunizieren allerdings nicht direkt mit Albanien, sondern (schon aus sprachlichen Gründen) mit den Supportcentern.



Mit de*n* Supportcenter*n*...?
Ouh-Hauerha. Die Easycom muss ja eine richtige *Welt*firma sein. 
Könnte man denn auch nur eines dieser deutschen Supportcenter mal kennenlernen?

Wenn die doch nun Support leisten, dann müssten die doch auch Support *für den Kunden* leisten, und nicht nur für Inkassobüros.

Vielleicht gibt es ja Kunden, die die eine oder andere Frage an den Kundensupport richten möchten. Aber leider ist ja anscheinend die Telefonnummer für diesen Kundensupport geheim und wird nur den Inkassobüros mitgeteilt. Naja, die Inkassobüros sind ja vielleicht auch deren beste Kunden.


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

So, die Rückmeldung von Easycom ist da. Nach deren Aussage ist die Anschrift richtig, diese ist auch beim Handelsregister in Tirana so hinterlegt. Es kommt auch fortlaufend Post aus dem Ausland an. Man hat die angeblich Falschheit der Anschrift allerdings auch schon in Foren gelesen, allerdings wurde dies noch von niemandem belegt und man konnte damit der Sache (mit der albanischen Post) nicht nachgehen.

Wem das passiert ist, der möchte mir doch mal den nicht zugestellten Brief zukommen lassen, damit wir der Sache nachgehen können. Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wie ich schon oben gesagt habe, würde ich den Betroffenen empfehlen, das einmal selbst per Zustellversuch ausprobieren.


----------



## peter99.2 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Vielleicht könnte ja auch die ACROMAX GmbH, Aachen Wilhelmstr. 61, 52070 Aachen aushelfen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Wem das passiert ist, der möchte mir doch mal den nicht zugestellten Brief zukommen lassen, damit wir der Sache nachgehen können. Vielen Dank!



Lieber nicht. 
Mit dem Beleg lässt sich recht substantiiert die Aktivlegitimation bestreiten. Für den Fall einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung. Wie wahrscheinlich die bei Forderungen ist, die erst von einem Anwalt und anschließend von einem Inkassounternehmen angemahnt wurden, darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen...


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Aldor Nini - LinkedIn


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Bzgl. der Einmeldung an die Schufa (oder auch alle anderen Auskunfteien) werden hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen:

Die Schufa-Klausel regelt insbesondere die Übertragung der sog. "Positiv-Daten". Darunter versteht man alle Daten, die nicht negativ sind (z. B. der Abschluss eines Mobilfunkvertrages, der ja an sich nichts schlechtes ist). Dies dürfte sonst nicht eingemeldet werden. Auch die Abfrage dieser "Positiv-Daten" erfordert im übrigen eine Zustimmung des Betroffenen (auch diese Zustimmung wird in der Schufa-Klausel erteilt). 

Dann regelt die Klausel zudem, dass Vertragsstörungen (z. B. Kündigung des Kreditvertrages) eingemeldet werden dürfen - und zwar unabhängig davon, ob die Person vorher hierüber in Kenntnis gesetzt wird (weil die Klausel schon diese Inkenntnissetzung darstellt) usw.! 

Und natürlich ist man auch bei der sonstigen Einmeldung von Negativdaten natürlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Aber sowohl die Einmeldung von Negativdaten als auch deren Abfrage setzt nicht zwingend eine Schufa-Klausel voraus. Hier gilt § 28 Abs. 1, Nr. 2 - und da bin ich durchaus konträrer Meinung zu den Richtern. Denn das BDSG setzt keine Einwilligung des Betroffenen voraus, sondern nur ein berechtigtes Interesse sowie die Abwägung. 

Zum einen ist in diesem konkreten Fall ja die Frage, ob alle Voraussetzung des BDSG erfüllt waren für eine Einmeldung ohne Zustimmung. Dies scheint hier wohl nicht der Fall zu sein. Zum Beispiel könnte der Urteilsspruch dahingehend zu verstehen sein, dass bei einer strittigen Forderung das berechtigte Interesse an der Übermittlung erlischt oder aber das durch den Widerspruch gegen Forderung die Abwägung anders ausfallen müsste. Damit würde § 28 Abs. 1, Nr. 2 nicht greifen und es wäre in der Tat die Zustimmung erforderlich. Und ohne Einwilligung wäre dann auch der Eintrag zu löschen. 

Ist ja auch klar, dass § 28 Abs. 1, Nr. 2 bei einer widersprochenen Forderung nicht greift. Immerhin hat die betroffene Person ein erheblich höheres schutzwürdiges Interesse als bei einer unstrittigen Forderung - immerhin könnte die Forderung dann (je nach Urteilsspruch) ja in der Tat nicht existent sein.

Aber es ist wohl müßig, hierüber zu diskutieren. Auch auf die weiteren Ausführungen möchte ich nicht eingehen, aber Easycom ist tatsächlich in vielen Ländern vertreten und eine "Weltfirma" ... Und bzgl. der Anschrift habe ich ja schon geantwortet.

Und meines Wissens gibt es supportmäßig einen E-Mail-Support als auch eine Rückruf-Hotline. Das dies nicht funktionieren würde, ist mir neu. Aber ich lasse mich hier gerne belehren. Funktioniert das etwa nicht? Gibt es da keine Rückmeldung?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## peter99.2 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Habe ich auch noch gefunden: öff. Handelsregister Aachen:

Amtsgericht Aachen Aktenzeichen: HRB 14331:	Bekannt gemacht am: 09.08.2007 12:00 Uhr 

Die in ().
gesetzten Angaben der Geschäftsanschrift und des Unternehmensgegenstandes erfolgen ohne Gewähr.

Neueintragungen

06.08.2007



ACROMAX GmbH, Aachen (Wilhelmstr. 61, 52070 Aachen). Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 24.07.2007. Gegenstand: Gegenstand des Unternehmens der Gesellschaft ist die Erbringung von Internet-Dienstleistungen und IT-Marketing sowie die Erbringung von technischen Leistungen im Hinblick auf Zahlungsabwicklungen, soweit hierzu keine gesetzliche Genehmigung erforderlich ist. Die Gesellschaft ist zu allen Geschäften und Maßnahmen berechtigt, die zur Erreichung des vorgenannten Gesellschaftszweckes notwendig oder nützlich erscheinen, zur Errichtung von Zweigniederlassungen und zur Beteiligung an anderen Unternehmen. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Geschäftsführer: [ edit] , Düren, *29.08.1983, einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

Ich brauche ja kein Original, eine Kopie reicht mir völlig ...

Ich habe im übrigen nie behauptet, dass wir nach der ersten unbestrittenen Mahnung einmelden. Natürlich gehört mehr dazu. Wir schaffen die nötigen Voraussetzungen gem. BDSG und melden dann (nach Abwägung) ggf. ein.

Acromax? Ja und? Was ist an Acromax so schlimm? Und was hat das letztlich mit den Easycom-Forderungen zu tun?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Dann regelt die Klausel zudem, dass Vertragsstörungen (z. B. Kündigung des Kreditvertrages) eingemeldet werden dürfen - und zwar unabhängig davon, ob die Person vorher hierüber in Kenntnis gesetzt wird



Aber eben nicht unabhängig davon, *ob die Klausel überhaupt wirksam akzeptiert wurde. Darum geht es doch - und nicht um die Inkenntnissetzung.
*

Gelle? 

Es bleibt dabei: Wurde keine Schufa-Klausel akzeptiert, ist eine Übermittlung von Daten auch bei unbestrittener Forderung unzulässig.



adebio schrieb:


> Aber sowohl die Einmeldung von Negativdaten als auch deren Abfrage setzt nicht zwingend eine Schufa-Klausel voraus. Hier gilt § 28 Abs. 1, Nr. 2 - und da bin ich durchaus konträrer Meinung zu den Richtern.



Dann probieren Sie es aus. :scherzkeks:



adebio schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar, dass § 28 Abs. 1, Nr. 2 bei einer widersprochenen Forderung nicht greift.



Er greift auch dann nicht, wenn es keine Einwilligung gibt.



adebio schrieb:


> Aber es ist wohl müßig, hierüber zu diskutieren. Auch auf die weiteren Ausführungen möchte ich nicht eingehen, aber Easycom ist tatsächlich in vielen Ländern vertreten und eine "Weltfirma" ...



Ja? Wo ist sie denn noch so vertreten?

Als Weltfirma müsste sie doch dann eine Niederlassung in Deutschland haben. Die wäre dann auch eigentlich in der Bevollmächtigung anzugeben.



adebio schrieb:


> Acromax? Ja und? Was ist an Acromax so schlimm? Und was hat das letztlich mit den Easycom-Forderungen zu tun?



Nun, es könnte ja immerhin sein, dass die Acromax eines der geheimen Service-Support-Center ist, deren Daten nur an Inkassobüros weitergegeben werden dürfen.

Schauen wir uns doch mal die Netzwerkumgebung der Domain easycom.net an, betrieben nachweislich von der Easycom:
easycom.net



> Domains using this as mailserver under another name
> *mediaroot.de(primary)*
> overnext.com(primary)
> overnext.de(primary)



mediaroot.de



> *.easycom.net
> *.overnext.de
> easycom.net
> mail.mediaroot.de
> ...



Alles auf einem Netzwerk.

Und bei einem Einblick in die whois-Daten zu der Domain mediaroot.de finden wir auch dort wieder den Herrn A.N., den Prokuristen bei Easycom und GF bei Acromax. 

Und - das allerbeste! :scherzkeks:

Ruft mal die Domain auf: acromax.de

Tadaaaaaaa!

Noch ne Frage? 

Auch sehr schön: acromax.de - ACROMAX.DE - Whois - whois.de

Und acromax.de läuft auf  	85.17.170.213
Identisch mit der IP der Mailserver oben.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Auch sehr schön, der Footer.

Nun, ich denke, jetzt weiß man, wohin man eine negative Feststellungsklage zustellen kann. Und zwar in Deutschland.


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Nein, die Einmeldung ist grundsätzlich nicht abhängig von einer Zustimmung! Ich glaube nicht einmal, dass das LG Berlin grundsätzlich dieser Meinung ist, eher in diesem einzelnen Fall. 

Sie ist abhängig von anderen Faktoren, wie schon ausgeführt. Das ist meine feste Überzeugung und grundsätzlich würde ich es - sofern die Voraussetzung im Einzelfall tatsächlich erfüllt sind - auch auf eine einstweilige Verfügung und/oder ein gerichtliches Verfahren ankommen lassen. 

Aber das muss jeder so interpretieren, wie er möchte ... Ich werde das Thema jedenfalls mal mit der für uns zuständigen Datenschutzbehörde beleuchten.

Warum sollte Deutschland angegeben werden, wenn hier doch nur ein unselbständiges Supportcenter existiert? Der Firmensitz ist in Tirana.

Ist ja schön und gut, dass Acromax und Easycom vernetzt sind, das wurde ja auch nicht bestritten. Aber Forderungsinhaber ist Easycom. Das hat mit Acromax ja grundsätzlich nichts zu tun ...

Hä? Footer? Welcher Footer?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Nein, die Einmeldung ist grundsätzlich nicht abhängig von einer Zustimmung! Ich glaube nicht einmal, dass das LG Berlin grundsätzlich dieser Meinung ist, eher in diesem einzelnen Fall.



Da steht nirgends was davon, dass dieser Fall etwa besonders speziell wäre. 



adebio schrieb:


> Sie ist abhängig von anderen Faktoren, wie schon ausgeführt.



Abhängig von anderen Faktoren, aber zusammen mit der Einwilligung.
Aber die Einwilligung ist zunächst mal Grundvoraussetzung.
Danach kommt die Abwägung der beteiligten Interessen.

Ansonsten bräuchten wir schlichtweg keine Genehmigung zur Datenweitergabe erteilen, wenn jedes Inkassobüro das so machen könnte, wie es grad denkt.



adebio schrieb:


> Warum sollte Deutschland angegeben werden, wenn hier doch nur ein unselbständiges Supportcenter existiert? Der Firmensitz ist in Tirana.



Schon mal was von der BGB-InfoV gehört?
BGB-InfoV - Einzelnorm



> 1) Der Unternehmer muss dem Verbraucher gemäß § 312c Abs. 1 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs folgende Informationen zur Verfügung stellen:
> [....]
> 2.
> die Identität eines Vertreters des Unternehmers in dem Mitgliedstaat, in dem der Verbraucher seinen Wohnsitz hat, wenn es einen solchen Vertreter gibt, oder die Identität einer anderen gewerblich tätigen Person als dem Anbieter, wenn der Verbraucher mit dieser geschäftlich zu tun hat, und die Eigenschaft, in der diese Person gegenüber dem Verbraucher tätig wird,
> [...]



Von einem "unselbständigen Supportcenter" kann hier ja wohl keine Rede sein.

Die Acromax und die Easycom sind nicht nur miteinander vernetzt, sondern engstens miteinander verbunden, wenn nicht identisch.
Das geht nachweislich aus Aufmachung und Gestaltung der Webseite acromax.de sowie aus den whois-Daten zu den Domains hervor.
Die Mails werden auf einem identischen Server angenommen. Es gibt nachweislich personelle Übereinstimmung.

Als Adresse des Geschäftsführers findet sich mehrfach eine Adresse in Deutschland in den whois-Daten. Der Geschäftssitz, also dort, wo der Gewerbetreibende gemäß der Definition hauptsächlich anzutreffen ist, kann sich also wohl kaum in Albanien befinden.


----------



## adebio (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Das mit der Einwilligung ist meiner Meinung nach völliger Käse und führt die User hier völlig in eine (gefährliche) Irre. Schau doch einfach mal ins BDSG und sag mir, wo steht, dass da eine Einwilligung erforderlich ist. Da steht nur:



> *§ 28 Datenerhebung und -speicherung für eigene Geschäftszwecke*
> 
> (1) *Das *Erheben, Speichern, Verändern oder *Übermitteln personenbezogener Daten *oder ihre Nutzung als Mittel für die Erfüllung eigener Geschäftszwecke *ist zulässig*
> 1.wenn es für die Begründung, Durchführung oder Beendigung eines rechtsgeschäftlichen oder rechtsgeschäftsähnlichen Schuldverhältnisses mit dem Betroffenen erforderlich ist,
> ...




Die Schufa-Klausel hat - wie schon ausgeführt - andere Hintergründe.

Und selbst, wenn die Berliner Richter der Meinung wären, dass man grundsätzlich eine Einwilligung bräuchte (was ich bezweifle), so gibt es ebenso Richter, die das anders sehen und meiner Meinung sind. Ich hatte ja auch schon auf ein entsprechendes Urteil hingewiesen.

Insofern brauchen wir das Thema sicher nicht vertiefen. Jeder, der sich dann ungerecht behandelt fühlt, darf sich ja dagegen wehren. Das ist ja das Schöne am Rechtsstaat. Das meine ich übrigens nicht sarkastisch, sondern im Ernst. Ich bin ein absoluter Befürworter, dass Leute Ihre Rechte wahrnehmen - das gilt für Auftraggeber, uns und auch die Gegenseite.

Was allerdings die BGB-InfoV mit der Forderung von Easycom zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht. Das hat ja mit der Forderung an sich nämlich nichts zu tun.

Auch, inwieweit Acromax mit Easycom verschachtelt ist, ist hierbei ja völlig unabhängig. Interessiert uns auch nicht wirklich, da Acromax keinerlei Forderung geltend macht und wir (bisher) mit dieser Firma überhaupt nichts zu tun haben. Unser Auftraggeber ist Easycom, nicht Acromax.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand

adebio Forderungsmanagement
Inh. Michael Brand
Eichelnkämpe 20
28277 Bremen

adebio Forderungsmanagement - das entscheidende Mehr beim internationalen Forderungsmanagement
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Die Schufa-Klausel hat - wie schon ausgeführt - andere Hintergründe.



Der Haupthintergrund der Einwilligungspflicht ist § 4 BDSG (das BDSG hat nicht nur den § 28, sondern noch einige andere Paragraphen).
Was mache ich, wenn mir ohne meine Zustimmung ein Gewinnspiel untergejubelt wird? - Antispam e.V.



adebio schrieb:


> Insofern brauchen wir das Thema sicher nicht vertiefen.
> Jeder, der sich dann ungerecht behandelt fühlt, darf sich ja dagegen wehren.



Worauf Sie sich verlassen können.



adebio schrieb:


> Das meine ich übrigens nicht sarkastisch, sondern im Ernst. Ich bin ein absoluter Befürworter, dass Leute Ihre Rechte wahrnehmen - das gilt für Auftraggeber, uns und auch die Gegenseite.



Wenn es aber um das Recht auf Information bezüglich der ladungsfähigen Anschrift gewisser deutscher Niederlassungen mit Geheimadresse geht, dann stößt die Befürwortung offenbar an ihre Grenzen.

Aber macht ja nichts - auch wir haben Schaufeln zum Graben.



adebio schrieb:


> Was allerdings die BGB-InfoV mit der Forderung von Easycom zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht. Das hat ja mit der Forderung an sich nämlich nichts zu tun.



Die BGB-InfoV hat sogar sehr viel mit dem Vertragsrecht und damit auch unmittelbar mit der Forderung zu tun.



adebio schrieb:


> Auch, inwieweit Acromax mit Easycom verschachtelt ist, ist hierbei ja völlig unabhängig. Interessiert uns auch nicht wirklich, da Acromax keinerlei Forderung geltend macht und wir (bisher) mit dieser Firma überhaupt nichts zu tun haben. Unser Auftraggeber ist Easycom, nicht Acromax.


 
Solange weder Easycom noch Acromax noch der Heinzelmann noch der Hampelmann noch der Muckermann wegen eines Projektes namens Overnext jemals einen angeblichen Schuldner verklagt (und bisher war das nach unserer Kenntnis noch nie der Fall), kann es eigentlich wurst sein, ob Sie Ihre Bevollmächtigung vom Osterhasen oder von sonstwem erhalten haben (wenn es doch nicht der Herr A.N. gewesen sein sollte).

Jemand, der sich die Mahnungen jedoch nicht gefallen lassen will, könnte sich vielleicht für die Adresse der deutschen "Support-Niederlassung" (oder was auch immer) interessieren. Es gibt da sicher einige, die das interessiert, und sicher nicht nur die angeblichen Schuldner. Die Klärung der Verstrickungen ist dann nicht mehr unsere Sache.


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

§ 4 besagt, dass die Übermittlung nur zulässig ist, wenn u. a. dieses Gesetz es erlaubt. Und § 28 erlaubt es, damit ist es nach § 4 nicht verboten.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Bitte in Zukunft keine permanente Werbung mehr zu betreiben.
 Der Name des Unternehmens ist jetzt oft genug gepostet worden.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Und § 28 erlaubt es, ...



Aber nicht pauschal. Ohne vorherige Einwilligung gilt dies nur in "harten Fällen", d.h. Scheckbetrug, Zwangsvollstreckung. In sogenannten "weichen Fällen", d.h. Zahlungsverzögerung bis hin zum Mahnbescheid, werden Sie auch bei unwidersprochener Forderung das "berechtigte Interesse", welches in § 28 BDSG und von der Rechtsprechung gefordert wird, nicht geltend machen können.

Mit Einwilligung nach § 4 BDSG ist eine Übermittlung auch in sogenannten "weichen Fällen" möglich.

Diese Einwilligung haben Sie jedoch in den Easycom-Fällen ganz offensichtlich nicht.

http://www.anwaltzentrale.de/rechtsanwalt_fachartikel/fachartikel_detail.php?id=575&Fachgebiet_id=47
Aufgrund von Internetabzocke droht nun ein Schufa-Eintrag | Bösel, Kohwagner & Kollegen
http://www.ilex-recht.de/2008/inkas...rag-bei-der-schufa-holding-ag-unzulassig.html


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ich darf mal ein wenig aus den Ausführungen in den Links zitieren:



> *wenn nicht unbestrittene *oder rechtskräftig festgestellte Forderungen des Anbieters gegenüber dem Kunden vorliegen (ebenso AG Plön, vom 10.12.2007 – Az. 2 C 650/07; ähnlich auch AG Mainz, vom 14.07.2006, Az: 84 C 107/06). Die Drohung mit einem Eintrag in ein Schuldnerverzeichnis zur Durchsetzung* einer bestrittenen Forderung ist unzulässig* und rechtfertigt einen Unterlassungsanspruch.




Also sollte man in jedem Fall reagieren und die Forderung bestreiten!!!



> Insbesondere ist auch in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinzuweisen, dass es *ohne jegliche Reaktion des Verbrauchers eine unbestrittene Forderung ist deren Eintragung bei der Schufa dann nicht rechtsmißbräuchlich erfolgt* und einen Unterlassungsanspruch zur Folge hätte.




Und auch in den anderen Beiträgen beziehen sich die Ausführungen und Urteile zumeist auf strittige Forderungen bzw. Einmeldungen durch die Unternehmen selbst (bevor überhaupt ein Inkassodienstleister eingeschaltet wurde):



> Selbst während eines schwebenden Gerichtsverfahrens liegt in einem Negativeintrag stets eine unzulässige Anprangerung des _„Schuldners“_
> ...
> 
> Ähnlich entschied das Landgericht Bonn. Nicht nur bei substantiiert bestrittenen Forderungen sei eine Datenübermittlung unverhältnismäßig und daher unzulässig, sondern auch dann, wenn das übermittelnde Unternehmen sich nicht ausreichend über die Zahlungsunfähigkeit bzw. Zahlungsunwilligkeit seines Kunden vergewissert hat.




Wenn jedoch ein Inkassodienstleister eingeschaltet ist, mehrere Mahnungen inkl. der Eintragungsankündigung versendet wurden sowie ein angemessener Zeitraum vergangen ist und keine Reaktion erfolgte, so ist wohl von einer Zahlungsunfähigkeit bzw. Zahlungsunwilligkeit der Gegenseite auszugehen.

Auch § 4 Abs. 1 verbietet die Weitergabe nicht:



> (1) Die Erhebung, Verarbeitung und Nutzung personenbezogener Daten sind *nur zulässig, soweit dieses Gesetz* oder eine andere Rechtsvorschrift *dies erlaubt *oder anordnet *oder der Betroffene eingewilligt hat*.




*Hier steht ganz klar ein ODER, kein UND.*

Und in § 28 wird es unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt. Natürlich kann man sich darüber streiten, wann diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind. Dies machen ja auch viele, das sieht man ja an den vielen Urteilen.



> Nach sorgfältiger Einzelfallprüfung bestehen deshalb durchaus Chancen sich gegen die Eintragung einer negativen Meldung zu wehren




Ja klar, es bestehen Chancen, denn jeder Richter interpretiert das anders. Aber wer will das Risiko eingehen? Der Betroffene muss klagen, nicht der Einmeldende. Ich persönlich würde mich - ganz ehrlich - (ohne der Forderung widersprochen zu haben), nicht trauen zu klagen. Da wäre mir die Luft zu dünn.

Wenn ich als Betroffener schon vorher der Forderung widerspreche, dürfte eine Unzulässigkeit der Einmeldung wohl unstrittig sein. Und in diesem Fall würde ich auch klagen, ganz klar! 

Und wir als Inkassounternehmen würden unter diesen Umständen auch niemals einmelden!

Solange auf unsere Schreiben aber nicht reagiert wird, so müssen/können wir davon ausgehen, dass eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit oder -unwilligkeit vorliegt und behalten uns die Einmeldung jedenfalls vor. Inwieweit wir dann tatsächlich einmelden, müssen wir im Einzelfall entscheiden und abwägen. Und hier spielt sicherlich auch die Zahl der Einwände eine Rolle. Nur: Wenn sich keiner bei uns meldet, können wir das leider auch nicht erahnen.

Ich schließe mich da den Ausführungen in dem einen Artikel an:



> Insbesondere ist auch in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ohne jegliche Reaktion des Verbrauchers eine unbestrittene Forderung ist deren Eintragung bei der Schufa dann nicht rechtsmißbräuchlich erfolgt und einen Unterlassungsanspruch zur Folge hätte.




Ich halte es aufgrund der nicht eindeutigen Rechtslage und verschiedenen Interpretationsmöglichkeiten jedenfalls für fahrlässig, nicht auf die Schreiben zu reagieren und/oder anderen dazu zu raten. Wer der Forderung widerspricht, ist wohl auf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Ich halte es aufgrund der nicht eindeutigen Rechtslage und verschiedenen Interpretationsmöglichkeiten jedenfalls für fahrlässig, nicht auf die Schreiben zu reagieren und/oder anderen dazu zu raten. Wer der Forderung widerspricht, ist wohl auf der sicheren Seite!


Na dann lesen sie sich mal das hier durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Leider wird das Thema der Einmeldungen nicht behandelt (oder habe ich es überlesen?).

Und natürlich kann man auch noch später der Forderungen widersprechen. Und dann muss der Eintrag selbstverständlich umgehend gelöscht oder gesperrt werden, denn die Existenz der Forderung ist ja plötzlich nicht mehr gesichert.

Das ist genauso bei Mahnbescheiden. Wir können die Einleitung von Mahnbescheiden einmelden, aber sobald ein Widerspruch eingeht, ist der Datensatz durch uns zu löschen/sperren.

Grundsätzlich würde ICH jeder Forderung, mit der ich nicht einverstanden bin, widersprechen, wenn mir die Eintragung bei der Schufa angekündigt wird. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Dementsprechend habe ich für diesen Rat des Nichtstuns nur Kopfschütteln übrig.

Aber das muss jeder so handhaben, wie er will ...


----------



## Teleton (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Ich halte es aufgrund der nicht eindeutigen Rechtslage und verschiedenen Interpretationsmöglichkeiten jedenfalls für fahrlässig, nicht auf die Schreiben zu reagieren und/oder anderen dazu zu raten. Wer der Forderung widerspricht, ist wohl auf der sicheren Seite!


Inkassobüros die Forderungseinzug für einschlägige Aboseiten betreiben sind - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen- nicht (mehr) Schufamitglied. 

Und was sollte ein Inkassobüro, das schon Beihilfe zum Einzug der Aboforderung leistet, davon abhalten, die Forderung trotzdem als unbestritten einzumelden. Sinnvoller wäre es dann, der Schufa selber zu melden, dass die Forderung bestritten ist anstatt dem Inkassobüro zu vertrauen.

Praktisch bedeutsam (Anwesende mal ausgenommen) ist allein ein grösseres Inkassobüro das Forderungseinzug für ein Schmuddelfilmabo betreibt. Da werde ich allerdings mal bei der Schufa nachhaken, ob da bisher schon Einmeldungen erfolgt sind.

Der Gedanke jedem Verrückten, der eine unbegründete Forderung gegen mich (und sei es durch ein Inkassobüro) geltend macht, mühsam zu antworten, erscheint absurd. 



> Das ist genauso bei Mahnbescheiden. Wir können die Einleitung von Mahnbescheiden einmelden, aber sobald ein Widerspruch eingeht, ist der Datensatz durch uns zu löschen/sperren.


Sie melden bei bestrittenen Forderungen den Mahnantrag ein?



> Solange auf unsere Schreiben aber nicht reagiert wird, so müssen/können wir davon ausgehen, dass eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit oder -unwilligkeit vorliegt und behalten uns die Einmeldung jedenfalls vor.


Bekommen Sie denn vorab die Info, ob eine Forderung schon bestritten ist?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Das Urteil des AG Hamm (Amtsgericht Hamm, 16 C 127/08 ) wäre sicherlich dann ganz anders ausgefallen, wenn die Hauptforderung durch die Klägerin nicht *ausdrücklich anerkannt worden* wäre, und sie sich nicht selbst als zahlungsunfähig bezeichnet hätte!

Denn im Urteilstext heißt es doch:



> Am 27.02.2007 teilte die Klägerin der Beklagten mit, dass die Forderung berechtigt, *sie aber nicht in der Lage sei, diese kurzfristig zu begleichen.* Die Parteien schlossen letztlich eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, in deren Rahmen die Forderung bis 15.06.2007 vollständig getilgt wurde.



Die Tatsache, dass diese Erklärung gar nicht in die Interessenabwägung mit eingeflossen sein kann, weil die Erklärung erst nach dem Eintrag abgegeben wurde, ließ das Gericht unberücksichtigt. De facto hatte die Werkstatt ein berechtigtes Interesse, obwohl man den Prozess der Interessenabwägung hier durchaus formal als fraglich bezeichnen könnte. Ich glaube nicht, dass andere Gerichte so ein Procedere durchgehen lassen würden.

Es ist schlichtweg nicht vorstellbar, dass jeder jeden bei der Schufa eintragen darf, weil er Mahnungen verschickt hat und der angebliche Schuldner nicht reagiert hat. Das berechtigte Interesse kann im übrigen schon dann mit Recht infrage gestellt werden, wenn sich herausstellt, dass es tatsächlich keinen Anspruchsgrund für die Forderung gab, und dass die Gläubigerin dies auch wusste oder zumindest hätte wissen müssen - wovon die Zivilgerichte im Zusammenhang mit den Abzockfallen immer ausgehen werden.

Da wir nun aufgrund der Äußerungen der Adebio davon ausgehen müssen, dass Adebio bei unbestrittenen Forderungen Schufa-Einträge vornehmen wird, obwohl die Rechtmäßigkeit dieses Vorgehens äußerst fragwürdig ist, haben diejenigen, die eine Mahnung der Adebio erhalten haben, 2 Möglichkeiten:

Entweder vorsichtshalber Widerspruch, die Forderung bestreiten.
Preisangabe nicht hinreichend gem. § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie § 312c BGB mit BGB-InfoV, überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB.

Oder die harte Tour: nicht reagieren, Eigenauskunft bei der Schufa einholen, falls Eintrag erfolgt, muss Eintrag auf Bestreiten der Forderung gesperrt werden.

Trotzdem sollte man vorsichtshalber in jedem Falle (auch nach Bestreiten der Forderung) eine Eigenauskunft einholen.


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Den Einzug von Forderungen zu übernehmen, ist die eine Sache. Einwände gegen diese Forderungen nicht ernst zu nehmen, ist die andere Sache. Leute zu Unrecht einzumelden ist dann noch ne ganz andere Hausnummer.

*Wir nehmen jeden Einwand ernst, kümmern uns darum und wollen niemanden zu Unrecht belästigen oder gar einmelden.* 

Auf der anderen Seite müssen wir natürlich auch unsere anderen Kunden davor schützen, mit Leuten Geschäfte zu machen, die BERECHTIGTE Forderungen nicht bezahlen. Und irgendwie müssen wir das ja unterscheiden. Und die Unterscheidung erfolgt insbesondere durch Einwände ...

Und dass sich 99% der Kunden von Easycom über den Tisch gezogen fühlen, kann ich in keinster Weise bestätigen. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass der Prozentsatz an Einwänden gegen diese Forderungen nicht höher ist als bei unseren anderen Kunden, die in ganz anderen Segmenten tätig sind (z. B. Banken und Versandhandel). In meinen Augen wissen die meisten User, was sie da tun. 

Das kann natürlich ein Trugschluss sein und mag daran liegen, dass viele überhaupt nicht reagieren oder sich lieber hier im Forum aufregen.

Würden wir feststellen, dass alle Forderungen nur darauf aufbauen, dass die Leute sich über den Tisch gezogen werden, dann könnten wir die Arbeit sicherlich gleich einstellen. Aber eben das ist nicht der Fall. Wie viele regen sich den hier auf? 30? 50? Ich will das nicht verniedlichen, dass sind dann trotzdem 30 oder auch 50 zuviel !!! Aber im Verhältnis ist es trotzdem nur eine sehr kleine Anzahl.

Uns werden in der Regel nur unbestrittene Forderungen übergeben. Der Sinn und Zweck eines Inkassobüros ist ja, eine AUSSERGERICHTLICHE Lösung zu finden. Und strittige Forderungen werden in der Regel nicht außergerichtlich erledigt. Da sind wir fehl am Platze. Daher konfrontieren wir unseren Auftraggeber bei Einwendungen auch mit diesen und lassen uns den Sachverhalt erläutern. Und ggf. muss der Auftraggeber dann entscheiden, ob wir die Bearbeitung einstellen sollen oder er ein gerichtliches Verfahren wünscht. Der Ablauf hier wird also unterbrochen. Ich weiss aber von Inkassounternehmen, die sowas völlig ignorieren und ihr Mahnverfahren durchziehen als wäre nicht gewesen). Aber das ist nicht unsere Arbeitsweise.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Ihnen Recht: Es kann nicht sein, dass man sich ständig gegen völlig unberechtigte Forderungen wehren muss. Aber leider werden auch oft Daten missbraucht (z. B. gibt der Nachbar meine Adressdaten ein etc.) - woher soll das Unternehmen dann von einer nicht berechtigten Forderung wissen. Das ist immer ärgerlich für alle Beteiligten - für den Anbieter, der die Forderung ausbuchen muss, für uns, die einer sinnlosen Forderung hinterher rennen und natürlich auch noch den Betroffenen, der sich kümmern muss. Das sind dann leider die Schattenseiten des Internets ... 

Etwas anderes ist es in meinen Augen, wenn man ein Internetangebot tatsächlich genutzt hat - sei es nun, in der Meinung, dies sei kostenpflichtig oder nicht. Ich glaube (ich spreche da jetzt als Privatperson), dass ich als Nutzer da auch eine gewisse Mitschuld trage. Aber das hängt sicherlich auch vom jeweiligen Angebot ab, wie es präsentiert wird und wie deutlich der Preis kenntlich gemacht wird. Wenn ich Lockangebote für Zeitschriften nutze, dann schaue ich doch auch, ob das Abo nach 3 Zeitschriften automatisch endet oder ob ich selber kündigen muss etc. ... 

Wir brauchen sicher nicht diskutieren, dass dieser Preiskennzeichnung oftmals nicht optimal gestaltet ist. Insofern ist ja ein (gültiger) Vertragsabschluss oftmals strittig - das ist jetzt ohne jegliche Wertung. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich als mündiger Bürger, der ich immer sein möchte, auch gewisse Sorgfaltspflichten beim Abschluss von Vereinbarungen. 

Durch eine Nichtreaktion nimmt jedenfalls alles weitere immer seinen Lauf: Man ärgert sich über die weiteren Mahnungen, erhält womöglich einen Mahnbescheid, muss Widerspruch einlegen etc.! Das kann man sich sicher auch ersparen. 

Hier genügt (und jedenfalls) auch ein Zweizeiler, gerne per Mail: "Ich erkenne die Forderung nicht an. Ein außergerichtlicher Ausgleich wird nicht erfolgen." - und schon ist unser Auftraggeber in der Pflicht, zu entscheiden, ob er gerichtlich Vorgehen will oder auf die Forderung verzichtet. Weitere außergerichtliche Tätigkeiten unsererseits sind dann nämlich sinnlos - und eine Einmeldung auch unzulässig, weil der Anspruch bestritten ist. Wer den Zusatz beifügt: "Ich bitte um Bestätigung des Maileingangs." bekommt eine Bestätigung und hat auch was in der Hand, damit er die Unzulässigkeit einer Einmeldung beweisen kann. Da braucht man kein Einschreiben schicken, die werden bei uns eh nicht anders behandelt als Mails oder normale Briefe.

In bestrittenen Forderungen wird in der Regel gleich eine Klage eingereicht, kein Mahnbescheid. Und Mahnbescheide in UNBESTRITTENEN Fällen werden durchaus mal eingemeldet - und bei Widersprüchen natürlich wieder gelöscht. Viele Inkassounternehmen melden allerdings auch nur titulierte Ansprüche ein. 

Aber um es noch mal zu sagen: Wir wollen niemandem etwas böses, insbesondere niemanden zu Unrecht in so eine Datenbank bringen. 

*Bei bestrittenen Forderungen wird niemals eingemeldet! Ich möchte auch nicht unberechtigt irgendwo eingemeldet werden - und dieses Recht gestehe ich auch jedem anderen zu! Aber wenn niemand weiss, dass ich mit der Forderung nicht einverstanden bin ...*


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich dasselbe Problem (Drohung mit Schufa-Eintrag). Ich setzte mich mit der Schufa (und auch mit der Creditreform) per Fax in Verbindung und teilte denen kurz den Sachverhalt mit.

Von beiden Unternehmen wurde mir postwendend bestätigt, dass Einmeldungen dieses Inkassounternehmens ohnehin besonders beachtet werden und man mich bei einem Einmeldeversuch unverzüglich benachrichtigen werde.

Inzwischen ist dieses Inkassounternehmen nicht mehr Vertragspartner der Schufa.

Bei Drohungen unseriöser Inkassobutzen würde ich jedenfalls wieder wie oben beschrieben verfahren!


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ich bleibe dabei, dass Einmeldungen bei unbestrittenen Forderungen ohne vorliegendes Einverständnis in die Schufa-Klausel eine äußerst umstrittene, eigentlich rechtswidrige Sache sind. Unter nochmaligem Hinweis auf LG Berlin, vom 15.01.2009, Aktenzeichen. 9 O 21/09.

Das gilt zumindest dann, wenn sowohl der Forderungssteller selbst als auch das Inkassobüro Kenntnis haben oder zumindest Kenntnis haben müssten, dass die Preisgestaltung nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen genügt, und dass es deutliche Anzeichen gibt, dass die Anspruchsgrundlage zumindest fraglich ist. Diese Zweifel müssen sich auch dem Inkassobüro aufdrängen, auch wenn es konstant und schmerzfrei das Gegenteil behauptet.

Mindestens müssten sich bei Durchsicht des Angebotes deutliche Zweifel auftun, ob die Preisangabe den Vorschriften des Fernabsatzrechts genügt.

Schon dann, wenn sich deutliche Zweifel auftun *müssen*, kann das Inkassobüro nicht mehr schematisch davon ausgehen, dass in jedem Fall ein berechtigtes Interesse nach § 28 BDSG auch ohne fehlende Einwilligung besteht, nur weil der Forderungssteller behautet, ihm stehe die Forderung zu. In diesem Falle hat die Interessenabwägung zulasten der Einmeldung zu erfolgen.

Dieselbe Auffassung wird mit Sicherheit von den Zivilgerichten vertreten, sollte Adebio ungenehmigte Einmeldungen bei unbestrittenen Forderungen für Easycom vornehmen und diese Praxis gerichtlich überprüft werden. 

Ein Internetnutzer, der eine exe-Programmdatei herunterlädt und diese installiert, erwartet in den in dieser exe-Datei enthaltenen Nutzungsbedingungen keinen Preishinweis. Ein dort enthaltener Preishinweis entspricht einer überraschenden Klausel gem. § 305c BGB und wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil.

Über Hauptleistungspflichten (Kostenfplicht) ist in transparenter, sofort sichtbarer Form angebotsbezogen auf der Webseite zu informieren.

Ein Inkassobüro, welches trotz Kenntnis dieser Umstände noch Einmeldungen bei unbestrittenen Forderungen vornimmt, obwohl es Kenntnis haben müsste, dass die Anspruchsgrundlage mindestens äußerst fragwürdig ist, handelt rechtswidrig.

Genau so würde ich eine Beschwerde an die Schufa begründen.

Man riskiert wohl Beschwerden an die Schufa und den Rauswurf aus der Schufa, sowie einstweilige Verfügungen.
Nun denn.


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Das berechtigte Interesse kann im übrigen schon dann mit Recht infrage gestellt werden, wenn sich herausstellt, dass es tatsächlich keinen Anspruchsgrund für die Forderung gab, und dass die Gläubigerin dies auch wusste oder zumindest hätte wissen müssen - wovon die Zivilgerichte im Zusammenhang mit den Abzockfallen immer ausgehen werden.


Wenn es in der Tat unverhältnismäßig viele Einwände sind, sind wir uneingeschränkt einer Meinung. Und natürlich fließt auch dieses Forum in die Abwägung ein, bevor wir womöglich untitulierte Easycom-Forderungen einmelden. Und wer widerspricht, der nimmt uns diese Entscheidung ohnehin ab!

Wenn z. B. die Forderung anerkannt und Ratenvereinbarungen geschlossen, diese nicht eingehalten wurden, sieht es definitiv anders aus. Wie gesagt, wie behalten uns die Einmeldung vor. 

Und jeder kann bei uns natürlich Auskunft darüber verlangen, ob und an wen wir Daten weitergegeben haben.

@nicko1988: 

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Titel "unseriöse Inkassobutzen"  

Statt alle Auskunfteien anzuschreiben: Wäre es nicht ein leichteres (statt alle Auskunfteien anzuschreiben), lieber einen Zweizeiler an uns zu schicken? Melden wir trotz widersprochener Forderung trotzdem ein, hat man alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ich teile ja grundsätzlich die Ansicht, dass sowohl die einzelne Forderung und und erst recht deren Einmeldung strittig sein kann. Hierüber kann man bei unbestrittenen Forderungen unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein. 



> In diesem Falle hat die Interessenabwägung zulasten der Einmeldung zu erfolgen.


 
Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass wir jeden einmelden. Ich habe gesagt, dass wir es uns vorbehalten und eine Interessenabwägung vornehmen. Wir sind ja auch nicht ganz blöd und überlegen schon genau, wo wir uns "sicher" fühlen und wo nicht.

Natürlich kann man sich im Fall der Fälle über einen Eintrag beschweren. Und versuchen, den Eintrag wieder heraus zu bekommen. Und hat dann einen Haufen Rennerei. 

Auch hier wäre doch ein Zweizeiler an uns etwas einfacher!?

*Und: Wenn man widerspricht, ist es nicht mehr strittig, sondern ganz eindeutig! Dann ist die Einmeldung definitiv nicht zulässig!*


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Wenn z. B. die Forderung anerkannt und Ratenvereinbarungen geschlossen, diese nicht eingehalten wurden, sieht es definitiv anders aus.



Natürlich sieht es in solchen Fällen anders aus. Daher raten wir den Usern immer wieder dazu, so eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung nur dann zu unterzeichnen, wenn die Forderung begründet ist. Danach hat man eh kaum noch eine praktikable Möglichkeit, die Forderung zu bestreiten.



adebio schrieb:


> Statt alle Auskunfteien anzuschreiben: Wäre es nicht ein leichteres (statt alle Auskunfteien anzuschreiben), lieber einen Zweizeiler an uns zu schicken? Melden wir trotz widersprochener Forderung trotzdem ein, hat man alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ...



Das mochte man in guten alten Zeiten seriösen Geschäftslebens noch so stehen lassen.

Heutzutage jedoch kommt man an einen Punkt, wo es inzwischen so viele ganz offensichtlich unbegründete Inkassoforderungen gibt, dass es nicht angängig ist, vom Adressaten solcher Klabauterforderungen immer verlangen zu wollen, dass er bei einer unberechtigten Forderung unbedingt Stellung zu nehmen hat. Es gibt ja nicht nur Easycom, es gibt da noch ganz andere Dinger, und noch ganz andere Inkassobüros.

Dies verletzt überdies schon einen der wichtigsten Rechtsgrundsätze: "Schweigen im (außergerichtlichen) Rechtsverkehr begründet kein Anerkenntnis". Das war zumindest seit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg im deutschen Recht immer schon so gewesen und wird hoffentlich auch so bleiben.

Unter diesem Rechtsgrundsatz ist die Rechtsauslegung, dass ein Schweigen anlässlich einer Forderung schon zu der Annahme berechtige, dass der "Schuldner" zahlungsunfähig oder zahlungsunwillig sei, grob rechtswidrig. Der Schuldner hat noch überhaupt keine Erklärung dieser Art abgegeben. Und die Tatsache, dass eine Forderung gestellt wird, besagt noch lange nicht gleich, dass sie berechtigt ist. Ob die Forderung berechtigt ist, das muss immer dahinstehen. Entweder der Schuldner zahlt und erkennt sie damit als rechtmässig an (nach der Verjährung erlischt dann auch seine Möglichkeit, einen Rechtsirrtum geltend zu machen - erst dann ist sie anerkannt). Oder er leistet ein aktives Anerkenntnis. Oder ein Gericht erkennt, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist. Nur diese drei Möglichkeiten gibt es. Ansonsten hat eine Forderung immer erst einmal nur als möglich oder wahrscheinlich rechtmässig zu gelten.

Selbst, wenn eine Forderung wahrscheinlich, aber nicht sicher rechtmässig ist, kann ein Schweigen des Schuldners nicht als konkludentes Anerkenntnis seines Unwillens gewertet werden, eine berechtigte Forderung bezahlen zu wollen, bzw. als Anerkenntnis seiner Zahlungsunfähigkeit.

Wo kommen wir bei sowas hin?
Kann ich dann auch Mitglied bei der Schufa werden und sämtliche Nachbarn meiner Straße einfach so mal einmelden, weil ich behaupte, die schulden mir was? Nachdem ich jedem von ihnen einen Mahnbrief für 10 Euro in den Briefkasten geworfen habe?

Überdies besteht zu einem Schufa-Eintrag ohne Einverständnis kein hinreichender Bedarf, der sich etwa aus dem wirtschaftlichen Schutzinteresse rechtfertigen würde. Denn auch bei fehlender Schufa-Klausel kann eine titulierte Forderung eingemeldet werden. Erst bei vorliegendem Vollstreckungsbescheid darf mit Recht angenommen werden, dass der Schuldner zahlungsunfähig oder zahlungsunwillig ist. Vorher gibt es aber auch überhaupt keinen Grund, der zu so einer Annahme berechtigt.

Dieser Weg zum Vollstreckungstitel dauert lediglich einige Wochen länger. Folglich gibt es keinen triftigen Grund, das berechtigte Schutzinteresse vorher annehmen zu wollen, bevor nicht eine Rechtsgrundlage dafür geschaffen wurde.

Ein Unternehmen, das einen gesteigerten Schutzbedarf durchsetzen möchte, hat sich hierfür eine gültige Schufa-Klausel unterzeichnen zu lassen. So, wie es ja auch sämtliche Telefonprovider/Leasingunternehmen/Banken etc. machen.

Aber ein Internet-Klabauterfritze, der mit einer Schufa-Klausel kommt, würde damit ja seine Verschleierungsabsichten bezüglich der Preisklausel aufdecken.

Diese Argumentation mancher Inkassobüros ist einfach nur absurd.
Aber man muss wissen, dass es diese Argumentation gibt, und zum Selbstschutz seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## adebio (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Das mochte man in guten alten Zeiten seriösen Geschäftslebens noch so stehen lassen.


Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen, den Rest lasse ich jetzt mal so unkommentiert stehen - auch wenn ich diese Ausführungen nicht zu 100% teile. 

Aber da soll sich jeder sein Bild machen und seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, die Angelegenheiten für alle Seiten zu einem guten Abschluss zu bringen!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael Brand


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> @nicko1988:
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank für den Titel "unseriöse Inkassobutzen"


Diese Bezeichnung zielte auf einige andere Inkassounternehmen, die ausschließlich zweifelhafte Forderungen für die Nutzlosbranche einzutreiben versuchen, ab.
Für Adebio war diese Bezeichnung nicht bestimmt, denn Sie haben sicherlich neben den "deutschen Albanern" noch andere Kunden, die nicht aus der Nutzlosbranche stammen.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Alternativ können diejenigen, die nicht (oder nicht nur) einen Widerspruch an Adebio schreiben wollen, auch direkt vorbeugend an die Schufa schreiben und dort mitteilen, dass eventuelle Einmeldungen wegen Forderungen zu Adebio/Easycom als bestritten zu betrachten und zu sperren sind.


----------



## adebio (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Klar, kann man das machen. Aber wir arbeiten mit mehreren Auskunfteien zusammen - mit der Schufa allerdings nicht 

In der Tat arbeitet adebio geschätzt zu 50% für Banken, zu 40% für Onlineshops und die restlichen 10% sind aus anderen Branchen!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Sagen Sie mal - wie kommt es, dass Sie für eine "Bonitätsprüfung" € 4,90 berechnen, während Sie selbst die Kosten für die Bonitätsprüfung in Ihrem eigenen Aufsatz mit € 1,95 kalkulieren?
(Ob die € 4,90 überhaupt ohne nähere Begründung erstattungspflichtig sind, ist nochmal eine andere Frage)


----------



## adebio (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Der Preis im Aufsatz ist ein fiktiver Preis, den ich angesetzt habe. Dieser kann nach Anbieter und gewünschten Service variieren.

Führt ein Kunde bei uns eine Bonitätsprüfung durch, so haben wir hiermit im übrigen keinen wirklichen Aufwand. 

Im Falle einer Aktenneuanlage ist dies jedoch anders. Zum einen wird bei der Aktenanlage ja erheblich mehr geprüft als nur die Bonität, zum anderen sind diese Prüfungen nicht nur automatisiert, sondern werden auch manuell erledigt.

Ich hatte dies schon irgendwo weiter oben ausgeführt. 

Im übrigen berechnen wir der Gegenseite für jede weitere Bonitätsprüfung nicht einen einzigen Cent!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Im Falle einer Aktenneuanlage ist dies jedoch anders.



Die Aktenneuanlage ist Teil der regulären Tätigkeit eines Inkassobüros und rechtfertigt nicht die separate Berechnung in Form einer angeblichen "Bonitätsprüfung".

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag: Ich würde den Schuldnern vielleicht noch eine "Seriositätsgebühr" in Höhe von € 8,95 berechnen. Schließlich hat man es ja mit einem seriösen Inkassobüro zu tun.

Und wie wäre es mit einer Erstattung des Nagellackentferners der Sekretärin?
Kosten für coffee-pads?
Und die vielseits beliebte "Kontoführungsgebühr" haben Sie ganz vergessen.
Kosten für die Raumpflegerin...
Aufbewahrungskosten für die Handakte...
:scherzkeks:
Und mit der 1,3-fachen Gebühr nach RVG wäre ich an Ihrer Stelle auch nicht recht einverstanden. Es handelt sich schließlich um eine ultraschwere Tätigkeit, schließlich müssen Sie ja eine intensive Korrespondenz mit geheimen Supportcentern führen. Dies muss unter Beachtung der Geheimhaltungspflichten und des Datenschutzes erfolgen. Außerdem haben Sie ja in einem Rechtsgutachten die Rechtmäßigkeit des Dienstleistungsangebots gerichtsfest bescheinigt. Daher wäre dann, in Anrechnung aller Begleitumstände, mindestens eine Gebühr nach 2,5 RVG anzusetzen. Schließlich handelt es sich um eine hochqualifizierte Tätigkeit, die man nicht alle Tage sieht.


----------



## adebio (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Die "normale" Aktenneuanlage sicherlich nicht, aber wir machen ja auch erheblich mehr. 

Aber ne Seriositätsgebühr? Eine ordentliche Arbeitsweise sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein. Immerhin möchte ich sowohl den Auftraggebern, der Gegenseite, aber auch mir selber am Morgen im Spiegel in die Augen blicken können.

Einzig den Vorschlag bzgl. der 2,5-Gebühr werde ich gerne mal aufgreifen, immerhin sollte ich ja auch noch das Beantworten von sarkastischen Einträgen hier im Forum mit einrechnen 

Aber Spass beiseite:

Viele Inkassounternehmen nehmen auch eine 1,5-Gebühr. Oder berechnen für weitere Mahnungen extra Gebühren. Und eine 1,3-Gebühr erhebt auch ein Anwalt. Wir sind hierbei nicht teurer als eine Anwaltskanzlei, im Gegenteil. Gerade bei Kleinforderungen nehmen wir weniger, damit die Gegenseite nicht übermäßig belastet wird. Und im Mahnverfahren erheben Inkassounternehmen unabhängig von der Forderungshöhe nur 25,- EUR, während Anwälte eine 1,0-Gebühr für den MB und eine 0,5-Gebühr für den VB geltend machen. Dies sind in der untersten Staffel inkl. Auslagenpauschale schon 45,- EUR - und das ist vom Gesetzgeber sogar so bestimmt!

Ich weiss nicht, ob hier wieder die Inkassounternehmen den schwarzen Peter bekommen sollten. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:02:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:58:13 ----------

Der günstigste Weg ist immer, seine berechtigten Rechnungen pünktlich zu bezahlen. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht über Inkasso- oder Anwaltsgebühren aufregen.

Und bin ich mit einer Rechnung nicht einverstanden, so wird man auch die Inkasso- oder Anwaltsgebühren nicht bezahlen - und braucht sich ebenfalls nicht aufregen.

Und wird sowas in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren entschieden, so entscheidet der Richter auch über die Anwalts- und Inkassogebühren. Auch hier ist dann jede Aufregung hinfällig.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Der günstigste Weg ist immer, seine berechtigten Rechnungen pünktlich zu bezahlen. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht über Inkasso- oder Anwaltsgebühren aufregen..


Ach was, welch umwerfende Erkenntnis.  Nur bestehen offensichtlich  erhebliche Meinungsverschiedenheiten darüber was berechtigt ist und was nicht.


> Und wird sowas in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren entschieden, so entscheidet der Richter auch über die Anwalts- und Inkassogebühren. Auch hier ist dann jede Aufregung hinfällig.


Auch das ist Schnee von vorgestern.  Nur haben   wir hier in  über acht Jahren noch nie Urteile zuungunsten der Verbraucher gesehen. Vielleicht machen Sie ja mal den Vorreiter  einer Klage.
 Wir sind alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. 
Bisher ist das hier zwar eine  recht gekonnte aber dennoch nichts  weiter als eine Nebelwerferaktion, die zu Verunsicherung von Verbrauchern führen soll.
Man muß dem Auftraggeber ja ein schönes Wortfeuerwerk vorweisen können...


----------



## adebio (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Richtig, auf die Inkassogebühren bei strittigen Forderungen bin ich ja auch eingegangen.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ohne aber auf die vorher von Teleton schon einmal gestellte Frage zu antworten, ob Sie Ihrem albanischen Auftraggeber bei widersprochener Forderung die Gebühren in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## adebio (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Sicherlich legen wir hier nicht unsere Gebührenmodelle offen, aber auch hier halten wir es analog zum RVG.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Also gibt es keine Extra-Gebührenmodelle für geheime Supportcenter?


----------



## adebio (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ne *lach* Die gibt es nicht. Natürlich werden je Kunde unterschiedliche Modelle verhandelt. 

Aber "geheimen Supportcentern" verursachen weniger Aufwand als andere Kunden. Warum sollte es da Extra-Gebührenmodelle geben? 

Es ist ohnehin unser einziger Kunde dieser Branche ... Wir haben uns auf diese Branche nicht "spezialisiert" - wie ja manch anderes Inkassobüro oder Anwaltskanzlei. 

Wir sind eigentlich eher durch Zufall Auftragnehmer geworden.

Und es behagt mir gar nicht, hier im Forum zu stehen und mich anprangern zu lassen - das ist nicht das, für das ich und mein Unternehmen stehen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:05:01 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:04:35 ----------

Ups, Tippfehler: Sie verursachen NICHT weniger Aufwand!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



adebio schrieb:


> Und es behagt mir gar nicht, hier im Forum zu stehen und mich anprangern zu lassen -


Niemand hat sie aufgefordert, sich hier zu rechtfertigen. Es war ihre freie Entscheidung.  Dass Sie 
in einem Forum wie diesem nicht mit offenen Armen empfangen werden würden und Ihre Aussagen
nicht  unwidersprochen bleiben würden,  müßte Ihnen vorher bewußt gewesen sein.
Also beklagen  Sie sich nicht. Das Brikett haben Sie sich selbst in´s Auge geworfen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Immerhin hat er den Mut, seine Ansichten darzulegen und sich kritischen Fragen zu stellen. Das ist heutzutage beileibe nicht üblich.

Von Herrn T., Frau G. (die ewig in die Kamera Grinsende) oder DIS-ZI-P. kamen keinerlei Reaktionen hier - nur dümmliche Mahnbutzenschreiben!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er den Mut, seine Ansichten darzulegen und sich kritischen Fragen zu stellen.


Vermute mal eher, dass es auf der Unerfahrenheit mit der Branche beruht, an´s 
Gute im Menschen zu glauben...


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wir möchten uns zuerst für die offene Kommunikation bedanken, jedoch anmerken, dass ein Forum sicherlich nicht die beste Quelle für Informationen ist, da der Author einer Nachricht anonym bleibt, selbst wenn sich die dargestellten Fälle als falsch oder irreführend erweisen.

Wir möchten unseren Teil jedoch dazu betreigen um für ein wenig Aufklärung zu sorgen.

1) Ganz im Gegenteil, zu der hier dargestellten Auffassung overnext würde dubiose Geschäftsmodelle betreiben, geht overnext gegen Mitbewerber vor, die sich nicht an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen halten. Wohlmöglich ein Begriff sollte hier das Angebot von 99downloads.de sein. Aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen können wir unsere Meinung zum Angebot nicht im Detail äußern - wohlmöglich hilft aber folgendes von overnext durchgebrachtes Verfügungsverfahren gegen 99downloads.de, um zu verstehen, dass overnext die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in Deutschland nicht nur für den eigenen Dienst ernst nimmt, sondern darüberhinaus gegen Mitbewerber vorgeht, sofern diese sich nicht daran halten.

Das Urteil kann hier als PDF heruntergeladen werden:
[noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/easycom-vs-belleros.pdf[/noparse]

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde nicht nur gegen die Betreiberin (in Deutschland ansässige Ltd.) sondern auch gegen die Inhaberin des Unternehmens vorgegangen.

In anderen Fällen gab es wohlmöglich auch außergerichtliche Einigungen, in einigen Fällen, wie dem o.g. lehnte es Mitbewerber jedoch ab, das wettbewerbswidrige Verhalten abzustellen.

Ich möchte auch daran erinnern, dass o.g. Verfahren zum Zweck der Unterstützung seriöser Angebote im Internet betrieben wurde. An sich sehen wir hier Handlungsbedarf beim Verbraucherschutz, in vielen Fällen wird jedoch nicht aktiv genug vorgegangen. overnext hat hier Courage gezeigt und ist selbst vor Gericht gezogen und war erfolgreich.

2) overnext ist ein Produkt der easycom. Die Firma easycom hat ihren Sitz in Tirana / Albanien und arbeitet weltweit (in 9 verschiedenen Ländern) mit festen und freien Mitarbeitern an verschiedenen Projekten und Produkten aus dem Technologiebereich. overnext ist ein Privatkundenprodukt der easycom. Den größeren Fokus setzt easycom jedoch auf B2B Produkte und Projekte. Nähere Informationen zu den B2B Produkten die u.a. auch für den Staat / öffentliche Einrichtungen und andere große Unternehmen entwickelt werden erhalten Sie auf der Webseite  easycom.net 

3) Sollte es zu Widersprüchen beim Privatkundenprodukt overnext kommen hat easycom die Produktbetreuung und die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei angewiesen Mahnbescheide an die Gläubiger zuzustellen. Sofern ein Mahnbescheid zwecks falscher Anschrift zurückkommt, wird ggf. unter Prüfung des Straftatbestandes Strafanzeige gestellt. Sicherlich möchte der Staat wg. kleineren Beträgen kein Strafverfahren eröffnen, dies scheint jedoch von Staatsanwaltschaft zu Staatsanwaltschaft unterschiedlich zu sein.

Sofern der Gläubiger Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid erhebt wird die Kanzlei angewiesen das Verfahren zu eröffnen. Sofern kein Widerspruch erhoben wird, folgt der Vollstreckungsbescheid. Nach Ausstellung des Vollstreckungbescheides wird eine erneute Frist für den Widerspruch abgewartet, erfolgt dieser, ist die Kanzlei auch angewiesen das Verfahren zu eröffnen.

Sobald der Vollstreckungsbescheid rechtskräftig wird (Widerspruchsfrist abgelaufen) wird die Kanzlei angewiesen die Gerichtsvollzieherstelle mit der Zwangsvollstreckung zu beauftragen.

Wir haben als kleines Sample einige Vollstreckungsbescheide in einem PDF Dokument zusammengetragen, dieses kann hier heruntergeladen werden:
[noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/SampleVollstreckungsbescheide.pdf[/noparse]

Die Widerspruchsrate ist relativ gering (im unteren einstelligen Bereich). Bisher können wir statistisch festhalten, dass kein geführtes Verfahren zu unserem Nachteil von irgendeinem Gericht beschieden wurde.

4) Auf einigen Seiten dieses Threads werden teilweise falsche Szenarien dargestellt. overnext wurde bisher mit folgenden Vertriebsmodellen in Deutschland betrieben:

a) Kostenlos testen (2 Tage + 2-5 Gigabyte), ohne "Verlängerung". Innerhalb dieser Vertriebsperiode die im Dezember 2007 startete hat das Unternehmen u.a. auch das Lastschriftverfahren für den Einzug von kleineren Beträgen angeboten. Der gesamte Zahlungsablauf erfolgte im Prepaid Verfahren.

Die Ausfallrate (Rückbelastungen) war im Monatsdurchschnitt genauso hoch wie bei allen anderen Vertriebsmodellen.

b) Jahresmitgliedschaft mit integriertem 14 tätigen Test, ohne Upgrade-Funktionalität. Auch hierbei änderte sich nichts an der Ausfallrate. Aufgrund einer sehr hohen Betrugsquote - da der Ausfall erst 14-20 Tage nach Bestellung bemerkt wurde, wurde Vertriebsmodell "c" eingeführt.

c) Jahresmitgliedschaft einer "Light-Version" mit integriertem 14 tätigem Test, mit Upgrade-Funktionalität. Bei einem Upgrade musste der Betrag jedoch sofort entrichtet werden. Wir haben an einigen Stellen gelesen, dass wir nur in einem "kleinen Fenster" auf "Preis" hingeweisen haben sollen. Dies ist soweit falsch, denn:

- Auf die Preise wurde bereits bei Anmeldung hingewiesen (Light-Version)
- Vor dem Klick auf den Upgrade Knopf und der Installation der Software wurde ein Text auf den Button gelegt, Zitat: "Kostenpflichtige Premium-Software".

Auch letzter eingebauter Versuch das Wort "Kosten" auf der Seite an jeder Stelle dominieren zu lassen, führte nicht unbedingt zu einer niedrigeren Ausfallrate. Besonders im Vergleich zum Vertriebsmodell A sehen wir somit den Grund für einige Beschwerden nicht im Vertriebsmodell selbst.

d) Fälschlicherweise hat einer der Nutzer in diesem Forum einen Screenshot eingebunden in dem eine Zugangs-Nummer und ein Zugangs-Passwort zu sehen ist.

Interessant dabei ist, dass der Nutzer erwähnt, durch den Klick auf "Software installieren" würde er "ein Abo" kriegen.

Interessant hierbei ist, dass der Nutzer es vermeidet zu erwähnen, dass er bis zu diesem Teil der Nutzung gar keine Anmeldedaten eingegeben hat. Wie also bitte soll ein ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zu Stande kommen? Antwort: Gar nicht. Den Kommentar des Nutzers bitte ich bei der Durchsicht schlicht als irreführend zu bewerten.

Um genau zu sein handelt es sich hierbei um das Vertriebsmodell D von overnext. Noch transparenter geht es eigentlich kaum: Der Kunde gelangt direkt in die Software, ohne Anmeldung, installiert die Software, und tätigt einen einzelnen Download kostenlos (Demo-Download).

Was passiert nach dem Demo-Download? Antwort: Gar nichts. Er wird nur freundlich gebeten einen Tarif zu kaufen, falls er weiter machen möchten. Auch beim Kauf eines Tarifes haben wir beim Vertriebsmodell D darauf geachtet, sehr wenig personenbezogene Daten des Nutzers zu erheben. Selbstverständlich sind einige weitere Angaben notwendig, wenn Zahlungsmittel wie das Lastschriftverfahren benutzt werden möchten.

Abschließend: In allen vier vorgestellten Vertriebsmodellen hat overnext darauf geachtet, keine üblichen Abomodelle anzubieten, d.h. der Kauf einer Jahresmitgliedschaft endet auch tatsächlich automatisch nach einem Jahr, eine Kündigung ist nicht notwendig. Lediglich wenn eine Jahresmitgliedschaft mit einem vierzehntätigen Test gekauft wird, muss innerhalb dieser vierzehn Tage gekündigt werden. Auch hier unterschiedet sich jedes des Vertriebsmodelle von overnext von vielen Angeboten der Konkurrenz.

5) Missbrauch von Daten: Selbstverständlich sind uns auch Fälle bekannt, in denen Daten Dritter für eine Anmeldung, eine Bestellung oder eine Zahlung per Lastschrift missbraucht worden sind. Wir haben innerhalb von wenigen Wochen im Jahr 2008 Maßnahmen gegen solche Betrugsdelikte eingeleitet, indem eine Aktivierung über einen deutschen Telefonanschluss Teil der Verifizierung geworden ist. Wir können somit versichern, dass wir in fast jedem Fall, natürlich mit Hilfe der ermittelnden Behörden, den Täter identifizieren können.

Ich bitte bei solchen Fällen Ruhe zu bewahren und mit uns zu kooperieren, anstatt über das mitgeschädigte Unternehmen in Foren zu schreiben.

6) Das Unternehmen easycom und ihre Mitarbeiter genießen auf dem internationalen Markt eine sehr gute Reputation - dies schließt auch unsere Partner ein. Aus diesem Grund möchten wir Sie bitten, im Fall eines Problems mit einer Forderung den Sachverhalt darzustellen. Dieser wird von kompetenten Mitarbeitern mit einem hohen Maß an Sachverstand überprüft.

Ferner würde ich es begrüßen wenn über eine Leistung diskutiert wird, dies fallbezogen durchzuführen, d.h. unter Angabe eines Aktenzeichens. Nur so ist es der Gegenseite in einer offenen Diskussion möglich die Fakten zu nennen. Selbstverständlich werden wir darauf achten keine personenbezogenen Daten in die Diskussion zu involvieren. Sollte eine offene fallbezogene Diskussion nicht erwünscht sein, sollte sich der Schuldern unbedingt an das zuständige Inkassounternehmen wenden.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> 1) Ganz im Gegenteil, zu der hier dargestellten Auffassung overnext würde dubiose Geschäftsmodelle betreiben, geht overnext gegen Mitbewerber vor, die sich nicht an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen halten.
> 
> Das Urteil kann hier als PDF heruntergeladen werden:
> [noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/easycom-vs-belleros.pdf[/noparse]



War mir noch nicht bekannt. Ist bisher nirgends veröffentlicht, auch nicht in der Urteilsdatenbank von NRW zu finden. Man meint eigentlich, die sei vollständig.



overnext schrieb:


> Im vorliegenden Fall wurde nicht nur gegen die Betreiberin (in Deutschland ansässige Ltd.) sondern auch gegen die Inhaberin des Unternehmens vorgegangen.



Löblich. Hoffentlich kriegen sie von denen die Verfahrenskosten wieder rein.



overnext schrieb:


> 2) overnext ist ein Produkt der easycom. Die Firma easycom hat ihren Sitz in Tirana / Albanien



Was solange unwidersprochen bleibt, falls nicht 2 Zustellversuche hintereinander scheitern.



overnext schrieb:


> und arbeitet weltweit (in 9 verschiedenen Ländern)



So? - Außer in Albanien findet man bei google zur Easycom keine Niederlassung.



overnext schrieb:


> ...Mahnbescheide ...
> ...Strafanzeige...
> ...Vollstreckungsbescheid...
> ..Verfahren...



Dass das Kölner Drohgetöse wahrgemacht wird, konnte hier nicht in einem einzigen Fall verifiziert werden.



overnext schrieb:


> Wir haben als kleines Sample einige Vollstreckungsbescheide in einem PDF Dokument zusammengetragen, dieses kann hier heruntergeladen werden:
> [noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/SampleVollstreckungsbescheide.pdf[/noparse]



Diese Bescheide besagen in der kastrierten Form überhaupt gar nichts. Weder geht aus den Bescheiden hervor, in welcher Sache sie ergangen sind, noch für welchen Mandanten.

Und schon gar nicht besagen diese Bescheide irgend etwas über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung. Denn bei Unterlassung eines Widerspruchs gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid kann es passieren, dass man auch eine prinzipiell unberechtigte Forderung bezahlen muss. Selbst wenn diese Bescheide also für Easycom erwirkt worden wären, würde das nur besagen, dass die Schuldner nicht widersprochen haben - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.



overnext schrieb:


> Die Widerspruchsrate ist relativ gering (im unteren einstelligen Bereich).



Das sagen sie alle. Das Gegenteil können wir nicht beweisen, aber niemand kann uns zwingen, das zu glauben.



overnext schrieb:


> Bisher können wir statistisch festhalten, dass kein geführtes Verfahren zu unserem Nachteil von irgendeinem Gericht beschieden



Bisher wurde uns auch kein Verfahren gegen einen Easycom-Schuldner bekannt. Wenn es kein Verfahren gibt, liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass kein Verfahren zu Ihrem Nachteil entschieden wurde.



overnext schrieb:


> - Auf die Preise wurde bereits bei Anmeldung hingewiesen (Light-Version)
> - Vor dem Klick auf den Upgrade Knopf und der Installation der Software wurde ein Text auf den Button gelegt, Zitat: "Kostenpflichtige Premium-Software".



Der Preishinweis sollte auf derselben Webseite erfolgen, wo die Software heruntergeladen wird.



overnext schrieb:


> Auch letzter eingebauter Versuch das Wort "Kosten" auf der Seite an jeder Stelle dominieren zu lassen, führte nicht unbedingt zu einer niedrigeren Ausfallrate.



"An jeder Stelle"? Also auf dem von mir geposteten Screenshot sehe ich keinen Preishinweis.



overnext schrieb:


> d) Fälschlicherweise hat einer der Nutzer in diesem Forum einen Screenshot eingebunden in dem eine Zugangs-Nummer und ein Zugangs-Passwort zu sehen ist.
> 
> Interessant dabei ist, dass der Nutzer erwähnt, durch den Klick auf "Software installieren" würde er "ein Abo" kriegen.



Nein. Genau das wurde eben nicht behauptet.

Es wurde nur dargelegt, dass aufgrund des grundsätzlichen Mißtrauens der Download nicht durchgeführt wurde, und dass bis zu diesem Schritt kein Preishinweis zu sehen war. Ein anderer User hat dann den Screenshot aus dem Programmfenster gebracht, was so aussieht wie eine "EULA"-Lizenzgenehmigung, wobei ein Durchschnittsnutzer hier keinen Preishinweis erwarten würde.



overnext schrieb:


> Interessant hierbei ist, dass der Nutzer es vermeidet zu erwähnen, dass er bis zu diesem Teil der Nutzung gar keine Anmeldedaten eingegeben hat. Wie also bitte soll ein ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zu Stande kommen?



Während des Installationsprozesses der exe-Datei. Und genau das wurde tunlichst vermieden.



overnext schrieb:


> Lediglich wenn eine Jahresmitgliedschaft mit einem vierzehntätigen Test gekauft wird, muss innerhalb dieser vierzehn Tage gekündigt werden.



Ob dieser Umstand transparent im Angebot beschrieben wird - das scheint genau die Streitfrage zu sein. Bisher ist nicht bekannt geworden, dass der Anbieter genau diese Streitfrage vor einem Gericht klären liess.



overnext schrieb:


> Ich bitte bei solchen Fällen Ruhe zu bewahren und mit uns zu kooperieren, anstatt über das mitgeschädigte Unternehmen in Foren zu schreiben.



Bevor wir dazu raten, mit Kölner Anwälten zu "kooperieren", raten wir eher dazu, den Fall intensiv selbst durch einen Anwalt prüfen zu lassen.



overnext schrieb:


> 6) Das Unternehmen easycom und ihre Mitarbeiter genießen auf dem internationalen Markt eine sehr gute Reputation -



Dann sollte man eigentlich ein paar mehr google-Einträge von internationalen Usern finden.

Eine "gute Reputation", das sagen sie alle.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> War mir noch nicht bekannt. Ist bisher nirgends veröffentlicht, auch nicht in der Urteilsdatenbank von NRW zu finden. Man meint eigentlich, die sei vollständig.


 
Im Rahmen einer Glaubhaftmachtung denke ich, dass die Abschrift für den Nachweis ausreichend ist. Ihrer Aussage kann ich nicht entnehmen, dass Sie unsere Dokumentation bestreiten, da Sie selbst sagen, dass "man eigentlich meinen sollte, diese sei vollständig". Sofern Sie dieses Gerichtsurteil bestreiten möchten, bitten wir um Glaubhaftmachung, dass ein Nichtvorhandensein in einer "Urteilsdatenbank von NRW" bedeutet, dass das Gerichtsurteil nicht existiert. Wir weisen jedoch darauf hin, dass Sie das Urteil über das Aktenzeichen beim zuständigen Landgericht überprüfen können.

Ferner möchte ich auch darum bitten nicht irreführend zu argumentieren, denn Ihnen sollte folgender Text in der von Ihnen verlinkten Urteilsdatenbank auch zugänglich gewesen sein:
'Der Bestand der Datenbank wird täglich ergänzt und erweitert. Dennoch kann es vorkommen, dass eine Entscheidung noch nicht in der Datenbank verfügbar ist.'



> Löblich. Hoffentlich kriegen sie von denen die Verfahrenskosten wieder rein.


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Sie unsere Bemühungen anerkennen - wir bedanken uns für den Lob.



> Was solange unwidersprochen bleibt, falls nicht 2 Zustellversuche hintereinander scheitern.


 
1) Wir würden trotzdem um den Nachweis der fehlgeschlagenen Zustellversuche bitten, denn:
Beim Unternehmen kommt Post ohne Probleme an. Ein Nachweis ist über ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein auch möglich.
Ihnen sollte klar sein, dass Behauptungen auch glaubhaft vortragen werden müssen. Wir bestreiten nicht, dass die Post immer ohne Fehler arbeitet, möchten aber dennoch darauf hinweisen, dass keine Fälle von nicht zugestellten Briefen bekannt sind, die uns gegenüber glaubhaft nachgewiesen worden sind.

2) Wir machen hiermit aber gerne Glaubhaft, dass selbst "normale Behördenpost" ankommt, indem wir den Erhalt der Kostenrechnungen des Landgerichts Köln zu o.g. geführten Verfahren gegen Belleros nachweisen. 

Wie Sie im Briefkopf sehen können wurde die Post an die Adresse unserer Niederlassung in Tirana zugestellt - das Dokument kann als PDF hier heruntergeladen werden:
[noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/LGKoelnPost.pdf[/noparse]



> So? - Außer in Albanien findet man bei google zur Easycom keine Niederlassung.


 
Ich möchte gerne darauf hinweisen, dass Google zu allererst keine zuverlässige Quelle ist, und weder "ein Eintrag bei Google" noch "kein Eintrag bei Google" eine Behauptung beweisen kann. In 9 verschiedenen Ländern präsent zu sein, bedeutet nicht, in jedem Land eine Niederlassung zu haben. Wenn wir schon beim Thema Google sind, dürfte Ihnen aufgefallen sein, dass Google europäische Aktivitäten über die Niederlassung Google Ireland Ltd. durchführt. Sofern Google z.B. in Deutschland über eine Google Deutschland GmbH verfügt, ist diese zumindenst nicht mit den geschäftlichen Aktivitäten von Google selbst, also Google Ireland Ltd. oder Google Inc. verbunden.

Ihnen sollte auch bekannt sein, dass digitale Produkte und Projekte über keine physikalische Niederlassung verfügen müssen. So, beispielsweise bietet easycom auch Leistungen an amerikanische Kunden an, verfügt in den USA jedoch nur über einige freie Mitarbeiter und keinerlei Niederlassung.



> Dass das Kölner Drohgetöse wahrgemacht wird, konnte hier nicht in einem einzigen Fall verifiziert werden.


 
Mahnbescheide: Wie Sie den vorgelegten Vollstreckungsbescheiden entnehmen können wurden Vollstreckungsbescheide erlassen. Prozesstechnisch sollte Ihnen klar sein, dass einem Mahnbescheid ein Vollstreckungsbescheid folgt. Ich denke wir haben also in diesem Fall glaubhaft genug gemacht, dass Mahnbescheide verschickt worden sind. 

Sie bestreiten zwar diesen Beweis, haben aber keine Fakten genannt, wonach dies nur "ein Drohgetöse" sein soll.

Strafanzeige: Gerne können Sie sich beim Polizeipräsidium Aachen beispielsweise über die VNr. 297908/2008 über den Stand einiger Strafanzeigen erkundigen.

Vollstreckungsbescheid: Wie Sie den vorgelegten Vollstreckungsbescheiden entnehmen können wurden diese erlassen. Auch hier gehen wir davon aus, dies glaubhaft gemacht zu haben. Wir bitte um entsprechende Nachweise von Ihnen, die beweisen, dass dem nicht so sein soll. Wir haben absichtlich in den Vollstreckungsbescheiden das Aktenzeichen NICHT geschwärzt, damit Sie beim Gericht die Bescheide überprüfen können. Wir wissen nicht in welchem Umfang das Gericht Ihnen Informationen erteilen wird, beispieslweise gehen wir nicht davon aus, dass das Gericht Ihnen personenbezogene Daten übermitteln darf, Sie sind aber in der Lage die Existenz der Vollstreckungsbescheide so zu überprüfen. Ihre Behauptung, dass Vollstreckungsbescheide nur "Drohgetöse" sein soll, weisen wir entschieden ab, und bitten um Glaubhaftmachung Ihrer Aussage. Wir zumindest haben beweisen, dass es kein "Drohgetöse" ist.

Verfahren: Gerne liefere ich Ihnen ein geschwärztes (personenbezogene Daten) Verfahren als Beispiel. Dieses habe ich soeben beim zuständigen Rechtsanwalt angefragt. Wie Sie unschwer an der Uhrzeit dieses Beitrags erkennen können, ist dies erst nach Geschäftsbegin möglich.



> Und schon gar nicht besagen diese Bescheide irgend etwas über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung. Denn bei Unterlassung eines Widerspruchs gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid kann es passieren, dass man auch eine prinzipiell unberechtigte Forderung bezahlen muss. Selbst wenn diese Bescheide also für Easycom erwirkt worden wären, würde das nur besagen, dass die Schuldner nicht widersprochen haben - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


 
Die Unterlassung eines Widerspruchs kann auch bedeuten, dass die Forderung anerkannt wird. Sie geben zwar an, dass generell Forderungen unseres Unternehmens strittig sein sollen, weisen dies aber nicht nach. Wir möchten natürlich helfen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen, obwohl es sich bei Ihren Äußerungen um reine unbegründete und unbewiesene Aussagen handelt. Natürlich hat das Gericht in jedem einzelnen Fall die Forderung zu überprüfen sofern ein Verfahren eröffnet wird, widerspricht der Schuldner jedoch nicht, gehen Gericht und wir davon aus, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist. Die Schlussfolgerung Ihrer Aussage würde nämlich bedeuten, dass wenn ein Schuldner nicht widerspricht, die Forderung generell nicht rechtmäßig wäre. Es sollte klar sein, dass Sie damit das gesamte Justizsystem in Frage stellen und Urteile ad absurdum führen - denn wer Ihrer Meinung nach nicht widerspricht, und trotzdem gerichtlich zur Zahlung angeweisen wird, würde somit den Gläubiger daran hindern die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung zu beweisen. Da dem Schuldner hierfür aber genügend Rechtsmittel zur Verfügung stehen, ist an der Rechtmäßigkeit unserer Forderung in diesen Fällen nichts auszusetzen.

Ihre Aussage ist somit keineswegs konform zum uns bekannten Justizsystem. Wir gehen aber davon aus unseren Standpunkt glaubhaft vorgetragen und nachgewiesen zu haben. Sofern Sie eine nicht rechtmäßige Forderung beweisen möchten, können Sie dies auch mit eigenen Rechtsmitteln tun. Bis zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt haben Sie nicht dargelegt und bewiesen, weshalb Sie diese Rechtsmittel, die Ihnen zur Verfügung stehen würden, nicht angewendet haben sollen. Auf einer einfachen Behauptung, die die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung in Frage stellt, lassen wir es hier nicht beruhen, besonders im Hinblick auf die vorgelegten Beweise und oben genannte Ausführung zum Thema Prozessordnung.



> Das sagen sie alle. Das Gegenteil können wir nicht beweisen, aber niemand kann uns zwingen, das zu glauben.


 
Wir haben bewiesen, dass wir gerichtlich vorgehen. Wir haben auch dargelegt, dass die Widerspruchsrate gering ist. Natürlich müssen Sie dies nicht glauben - wenn Sie es nicht beweisen und erklären können, bitte ich jedoch trotzdem davon Abstand zu nehmen die Äußerung weiterhin zu publizieren. Wir helfen Ihnen gerne dabei zu "verstehen", damit Sie uns "glauben" - wir gehen aber davon aus besonders zu diesem Thema genug glaubhaft gemacht zu haben.



> Bisher wurde uns auch kein Verfahren gegen einen Easycom-Schuldner bekannt.


 
Dass kein Verfahren gegen einen overnext Schuldner "bekannt geworden ist" begründet keinswegs, dass kein Verfahren geführt wurde. Wie Sie selbst in vorherigen Beiträgen kommentiert haben, war Ihnen bis heute auch nicht bekannt, dass überhaupt Mahn- oder Vollstreckungsbescheide oder gar Strafanzeigen gestellt wurden. Bevor wir diese nicht bekannt machen, werden diese nur bekannt falls der Schuldner ein Interesse daran hat diese bekannt zu machen. Sicherlich ist es nicht im Interesse des Schuldners ein verlorenes Verfahren "bekannt zu machen". 



> Wenn es kein Verfahren gibt, liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass kein Verfahren zu Ihrem Nachteil entschieden wurde.


 
Sobald ich, wie im oberen Text dargestellt, das Verfahren nachgewiesen habe, gehe ich aber davon aus, dass ich auch zu dieser Aussage von Ihnen unseren Standpunkt glaubhaft gemacht habe und Sie darüber belehren konnte, dass Ihre Informationen wohlmöglich falsch waren. 

Natürlich können Sie weiterhin Ihre Argumente, sofern vorhanden, danach noch vortragen. Ich freue mich aber, dass Sie nach Vorlage eines Verfahrens akzeptieren, dass kein Verfahren zu unserem Nachteil entschieden wurde - da dies, laut Ihren Ausführungen, dann auch zwecks Ihrem vorgetragenen Zusammenhanges "in der Natur der Sache liegt".



> Der Preishinweis sollte auf derselben Webseite erfolgen, wo die Software heruntergeladen wird.


 
Hier finden Sie den vorherigen Schritt, in dem auf die kostenpflichtige Premium-Software hingewiesen wird:
[noparse]http://de.overnext.com/doc/screen-grabit.jpg[/noparse]

Dass der Preis nach Anklicken dieses Buttons noch akzeptiert werden muss, haben Sie bereits selbst bestätigt, hierfür bedarf es keiner Ausführung unsererseits.



> An jeder Stelle"? Also auf dem von mir geposteten Screenshot sehe ich keinen Preishinweis.


 
Wohlmöglich ist Ihnen unsere Ausführung im letzten Kommentar entgangen. Ihr Screenshot zeigt Vertriebsmodell D mit anonymer Zugangs-Nummer und Zugangs-Passwort, hier ist kein Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht notwendig, weil Sie keine Kosten durch die Installation der Demo-Version verursachen!



> Es wurde nur dargelegt, dass aufgrund des grundsätzlichen Mißtrauens der Download nicht durchgeführt wurde, und dass bis zu diesem Schritt kein Preishinweis zu sehen war. Ein anderer User hat dann den Screenshot aus dem Programmfenster gebracht, was so aussieht wie eine "EULA"-Lizenzgenehmigung, wobei ein Durchschnittsnutzer hier keinen Preishinweis erwarten würde.


 
Nochmals, in Ihrem Fall war kein Preishinweise zu sehen, weil es sich um die Demo-Version handelt, und diese generell kostenlos ist. Ein "Kostenpflicht" gehen Sie damit auch nicht ein und Sie verpflichten sich auch damit nicht irgendetwas zu bezahlen. Sie verwechseln gerade ein Angebot, dass Sie entgegengenommen haben mit einem anderen Angebot.

Was das von einem anderen Nutzer gepostete Screenshot betrifft, wird er wohlmöglich das Feld mit dem Preishinweis erhalten haben, nachdem er sich anstatt für die Light-Version für die Premium-Version entschieden hat. 

Ich denke, dass ein Durchschnitts-User, der vor die Wahl gestellt wird ob er die kostenlose Version nehmen will oder die Premium-Version, sehr wohl einen Preis für die "Kostenpflichtige Premium-Version" erwarten kann.



> Während des Installationsprozesses der exe-Datei. Und genau das wurde tunlichst vermieden.


 
Wir akzeptieren, dass Sie keine Software unseres Unternehmens installieren wollten, sehen hier aber keinen Zusammenhang zum Thema der Forderungen. Ich empfehle Ihnen in solchen Situationen die Software VMWare, mit dieser können Sie in einer virtuellen Maschine eine abgeschottete parallele Version von Windows betreiben und dann dort unser Angebot testen. Damit sollte es Ihnen dann auch möglich sein bessere Aussagen und Kommentare zu diesem Thema zu machen. Allein zu raten, was aufgrund einer anderen Aussage an jenem oder anderen Ort genau passieren würde ist nicht unbedingt sehr glaubhaft. Hier bedarf es besserer Recherche Ihrerseits.



> Ob dieser Umstand transparent im Angebot beschrieben wird - das scheint genau die Streitfrage zu sein. Bisher ist nicht bekannt geworden, dass der Anbieter genau diese Streitfrage vor einem Gericht klären liess.


 
Der Verbraucherschutz, Mitbewerber oder Schuldern sind in der Lage diese Fragen vor Gericht klären zu lassen, sofern es sich für diese Personengruppen um Streitfragen handelt. Wie Sie selbst gesehen haben, wurde von unserem Unternehmen eine solche Streitfrage gegen einen Mitbewerber vor Gericht geklärt. Sofern Sie mir ein Aktenzeichen nennen können, bei dem diese Streitfrage tatsächlich besteht und bei dem wir kein Verfahren geführt haben sollen und uns dies anzulasten ist, sind wir gerne bereit Ihnen diese Prozedur vor Gericht zu demonstrieren, Schritt für Schritt. Der Umstand ist uns nicht anzulasten, wenn der Schuldner eine falsche Anschrift angegeben hat, anhand der zur Verfügung stehenden Kommunikationsnmittel (E-Mail und Telefon) die Angabe seiner richtigen Anschrift verweigert, und wir somit bereits beim Mahnbescheid vergeblich daran scheitern diesen zuzustellen.

Die Streitfrage als solche ergibt sich in diesem Fall lediglich aus Ihrer Behauptung, dass es eine Streitfrage darstellt. Genauso könnten Sie jede Prozedur bei einer Dienstleistung als "Streitfrage" deklarieren, ob es tatsächlich eine Streitfrage ist hängt jedoch davon ab, ob der Schuldner dies zu einer Streitfrage macht. Sie geben selbst an, dass diese Streitfrage Ihrer Meinung nach nicht vor einem Gericht geklärt wurde, wie können Sie davon ausgehen, dass es sich dann generell um eine Streitfrage handelt? Entsprechende Vermutungen über Streitfragen ließen sich zur jeder erdenklichen Dienstleistung anstellen, was jedoch trotzdem nichts mit den von uns vorgetragenen Forderungen zu tun hat, die nicht in diesem Punkt bestrittetn werden, oder falls sie bestritten werden, wir ein Verfahren eröffnen werden um dann wohlmöglich diese von Ihnen als "Streitfrage" deklartierten Fragen vor Gericht zu klären. Bitte haben Sie Verstädnis dafür, falls der Schuldner dies vor Gericht dann nicht mehr als Streitfrage behandelt - dies liegt ganz im Ermessen des Schuldners.

Möglicherweise sind Sie auch daran interessiert zur Kenntniss zu nehmen, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung bei overnext in der Aktivierungs E-Mail enthalten ist. Diese gilt als zugestellt, weil ohne die Aktivierung des Zugangs, überhaupt kein Vertrag abgeschlossen werden kann. Ich vermisse hier Ihren Sinn dafür zu erkennen, dass overnext sehr transparent arbeitet. Dies ist jedoch lediglich unsere Meinung. Ferner ist uns aufgefallen, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung in Zeiten von "Nutzlosangeboten" immer mehr ernst genommen wird - besonders im Hinblick darauf, dass unsere Kunden sogar bei "Prepaid Angeboten" nur "um ganz sicher zu gehen", laut "Widerrufsbelehrung" kündigen. Wir gehen aufgrund der hohen Anzahl solcher nicht erforderlicher Kündigungen mit Bezug auf die "Widerrufsbelehrung" davon aus, dass diese in geeignetem Maße angebracht wurde und unmissverständlich zur Kenntniss genommen wird.




> Bevor wir dazu raten, mit Kölner Anwälten zu "kooperieren", raten wir eher dazu, den Fall intensiv selbst durch einen Anwalt prüfen zu lassen.


 
Sollte es Streitfragen geben raten auch wir natürlich für ein transparentes, neutrales und faires Verfahren dazu einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren. Sollte man keine (finanziellen) Möglichkeiten haben einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren, kann durchaus über Prozesskostenhilfe ein Rechtsanwalt beauftragt werden. Wir müssen jedoch auch darauf hinweisen, dass wir mehreren Schuldnern bei strittigen Forderungen geraten haben einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren. Wir haben auch auf die Prozesskostenhilfe hingeweisen. Leider ist in den meisten Fällen niemals ein Rechtsanwalt beauftragt worden, was unweigerlich dazu führt, dass wir das Verhalten als Verzögerungstaktik werten und entsprechend weitere Schritte gegen den Schuldner veranlassen. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem eine Fristverlängerung zu erhalten, da die Prozedur einer Prozesskostenhilfe auch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt - wie aber bereits beschrieben, raten wir selbst den Schuldnern bei juristischen Fragen einen Anwalt zu kontaktieren und helfen sogar in Hinsicht auf die Kostenklärung des Anwalts. Warum dies in vielen Fällen nur eine Drohung im Sinne der "Ich schalte einen Anwalt ein" bleibt, brauchen wir wohl nicht erklären.



> Dann sollte man eigentlich ein paar mehr google-Einträge von internationalen Usern finden.


 
Auch hier möchte ich daran erinnern, dass "ein Google Verweis" oder "kein Google Verweis" keine legitime Quelle ist. Besonders in Hinsicht auf die Anzahl von E-Mails mit positivem Feedback in der Kundenbetreuung, gemessen beispielsweise mit diesem Thread, sind solche Verweise tatsächlich irrelevant. Auch ist zu vermerken, dass falls "kein Google Eintrag" zu einem Anbieter zu finden ist, das nicht unbedingt dazu führen sollte, der Annahme zu sein einen "seriösen Anbieter" gefunden zu haben. Schließlich folgere ich aus Ihrer Aussage, dass sofern ein Unternehmen in Foren positives Feedback fingiert, es dann ein "seriöses Unternehmen" ist? 

Wie Sie wissen sollten sind solche fingierten Meldungen sehr einfach zu erstellen und geben in keinerlei Hinsicht Aufschluss darüber ob es sich um einen seriösen oder unseriösen Anbieter handelt. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich keine Begründung oder Beweis in Ihrer Kritik, dass man bei einer positiven Reputation "Google Einträge finden sollte".

Ferner möchte ich Sie auch daran erinnern, dass Geschäftskundenbeziehungen einer Schweigepflicht unterliegen. Diese kann zu Gunsten einer für Dritte wahrnehmbaren positiven Reputation natürlich nicht gebrochen werden. Sofern Sie in Geschäftsfeldern außerhalb eines Angestelltenverhältnisses aktiv sind, sollte Ihnen auch klar sein, dass positive Reputation in vielen Fällen nicht einmal als Referenz benutzt werden darf. Wohlmöglich ist Ihnen dies bereits auf unserer Internetseite aufgefallen, in dem wir lediglich die Branchen mit einem einfachen aber neutralen Bezug zu den Unternehmensgruppen / Sektoren genannt haben. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir solche Vereinbarungen nicht brechen können, lediglich um einer schlichten Behauptung zu widersprechen, die auf "Google Verweise" knüpft oder einen "Google Verweis" zwingend für eine positive Reputation vorsieht. Im Hinblick darauf würde ich darüberhinaus für Google ein Problem sehen, sollte Google für "positive Reputation" verantwortlich sein, bzw. durch "keine Verweise" für eine gewissermaßen "negative Reputation" sorgen?

"Eine "gute Reputation", das sagen sie alle."

Nicht alle, sonern wir - in diesem Fall - und verweisen hier auf oben genannte Argumentation.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Wie Sie im Briefkopf sehen können wurde die Post an die Adresse unserer Niederlassung in Tirana zugestellt - das Dokument kann als PDF hier heruntergeladen werden:
> [noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/LGKoelnPost.pdf[/noparse]


Niederlassung in Tirana? Nach dem Impressum würde ich fast glauben, die Firma wäre dort ansässig.

Können Sie auch gerade mal das Urteil "81 O 77/2009 001 (510) vom LG Köln" hier reinstellen?

Die Firma Belleros interessiert uns auch sehr. Speziell auch Ihre Verbindung zu denen, bei dem Streitwert.

BTW: In Ihrem Downloadangebot finde ich z.B.


> Tatort Königskinder 2010 German Xvid by Statler Tatort Königskinder
> 0.96 GB  47  07.02.2010


Haben Sie hierzu eine deutsche oder eine albanische Vertriebslizenz?


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Niederlassung in Tirana? Nach dem Impressum würde ich fast glauben, die Firma wäre dort ansässig.


 
Das ist auch richtig. Bitte lesen Sie unsere vorletzte Ausführung zu diesem Thema und unserem internationalen Geschäft.



> Können Sie auch gerade mal das Urteil "81 O 77/2009 001 (510) vom LG Köln" hier reinstellen?


 
Dies hatten wir bereits in unserem vorletzten Kommentar getan, hier aber nochmal der Link:
[noparse]http://www.easycom.net/doc-out/easycom-vs-belleros.pdf[/noparse]



> Die Firma Belleros interessiert uns auch sehr. Speziell auch Ihre Verbindung zu denen, bei dem Streitwert.


 
Die wettbewerbsrechtliche Verbindung ergibt sich aus der Bereitstellung von Links zu "Downloads", dieses können Sie jedoch dem Urteil entnehmen. 



> BTW: In Ihrem Downloadangebot finde ich z.B.


 
Wir verweisen in unserem Angebot auf UGC (User Generated Content) über eine Suchmaschine, wobei der Inhalt in diesem Fall nicht über uns bereitgestellt wurde, oder auf Premium Inhalte, die wir selbst in das Usenet im Einvernehmen mit dem Urheber einspeisen. Hierbei gibt es unterschiedliche Lizenzabkommen.

Darüberhinaus betreiben wir eine Lösung, die es Urhebern ermöglicht im Usenet, besonders im Hinblick auf User Generated Content, diese Daten, automatisiert entfernen zu lassen - ähnlich wie dies von YouTube betrieben wird.

Auch hierzu möchten wir gerne auf die Internetpräsenz unter  easycom.net  verweisen, auf der Sie weiterführendes Material erhalten können.

Sollten Sie Urheber von Premium Inhalten sein, oder Inhalten die nicht nur im Usenet sondern auch bei Diensten wie RapidShare widerrechtlich gehostet werden / werden könnten, dürften Sie auch andere Lösungen von easycom interessieren, die auf der Internetseite beschrieben werden.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Dies hatten wir bereits in unserem vorletzten Kommentar getan


Sorry, das hatte ich bei der Fülle des Textes leider übersehen. Danke.

Die Frage nach der Vertriebslizenz für den "Tatort" blieb leider offen.

Ich hatte nicht gefragt, wie Sie Ihr Angebot technisch darstellen. Ich finde auf Ihrer Webseite das Angebot für z.B. diesen Tatort und gehe davon aus, dass der durchschnittlich verständige Verbraucher das Angebot, den Tatort herunterzuladen, mit Ihrer kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung verbindet.

Wozu sollte er sonst bezahlen? Welche Rechte erwirbt Ihr Kunde?

Bitte wenig Text, aber dafür verständlich. Danke.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Der Kunde erwirbt:

- Usenet-Zugang über weitere Drittanbieter
- Usenet-Suchmaschine
- Usenet-Software

Das Angebot für den Usenet-Zugang wird im Rahmen von Access-Providing zur Verfügung gestellt. Access-Providing enthält, so wie der Providervertrag mit dem Internetanbieter keine Nutzungslizenz an Inhalten die über das Internet angeboten werden. Die Suchmaschine als solche kann auch keine Nutzungslizenz an den dahinterliegenden Inhalten gewähren.

In Ihrem Fall "Tatort" handelt es sich nicht um Premium-Content, d.h. der Inhalt wurde durch irgendeinen Nutzer im Usenet hochgeladen und mit diesem Titel versehen. In diesem Fall enthält die Leistung keine Nutzungslizenz am dahinterliegenden Content.

 Die Leistung ist mit YouTube identisch, mit dem Unterschied, dass die Daten nicht wie bei YouTube selbst, sondern im globalen Usenet gespeichert sind.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Soll das heißen, Sie kassieren dafür, dass Ihr Kunde illegales Material herunterladen kann?


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wenn Access-Providing und die Bereitstellung einer Suchmaschine illegal ist, dann ja - da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist die von uns angebotene Leistung legal.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Der durchschnittlich verständige Verbraucher ist eigentlich gewohnt, dass er bezahlte Downloads auch nutzen darf, speziell, wenn die Titel explizit auf der Homepage des Anbieters gelistet sind (z.B. Amazon, Jamba usw.).

Ihr Angebot erscheint mir dann doch missverständlich.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Es ist unterschiedlich. Unser Content Regulation System für das Usenet kann eine Sache leider (noch) nicht, nämlich die heruntergeladenen Inhalte, die Dritte im internationalen Usenet (also nicht auf unseren Servern) eingepflegt haben beim Download auf die jeweiligen Rechte hin überprüfen. Das würde in vielen Fällen auch keine 100%ige Lösung darstellen, denn dabei würde z.B. der Download von OpenOffice weiterhin als "nicht legitim" dargestellt werden. Vielmehr handelt es sich beim System somit um ein Verbotsverfahren, d.h. "was soll nicht heruntergeladen werden" - also um ein Blacklist Verfahren.

Andererseits müssten beispielsweise auch Internetanbieter (wie T-Online, AOL, etc.) auch mit einer Whitelist arbeiten. Das würde schlichtweg das Internet lahmlegen, da jeder abrufbarer Inhalt erstmal in der Whitelist des Internetanbieters vorkommen müsste, ehe er abgerufen werden darf. Dies trifft dann auch auf Internetseiten, wie auch dieses Forum zu. Beispielsweise müsste T-Online meine Zustimmung vorliegen, damit überhaupt mein Text (der auch urheberrechtlich geschützt ist) in diesem Forum für T-Online Nutzer auftaucht - und dies obwohl ich diesen nicht über T-Online sondern über einen anderen Anbieter hier "reingepostet" habe.

Das Blacklistverfahren funktioniert aber soweit ganz gut. Da wir auch der erste Anbieter weltweit sind der das Usenet für kontrollierte und DRM geschützte Premium Inhalte nutzt, denke ich, dass dies eine ganz vernünftige Zukunft bedeutet. YouTube hat dasselbe Problem und arbeitet auch lediglich mit einer Blacklist.

Wohingegen jedoch YouTube den Dienst darauf angelegt hat Premium Inhalt nur kostenlos anzubieten, haben wir verstanden, dass Premium Inhalte auch gegen eine Entrichtung von einer zusätzlichen Gebühr verkauft werden sollten, da der Urheber nicht immer den Inhalt mit einer Flat-Fee zur Verfügung stellen möchte.

Wir vertreten etliche Urheber, kleinere Künstler bis hin zu großen Unternehmen - hierbei handelt es sich aber um einen Prozess, der noch lange dauern wird, bis alle Parteien glücklich sind. Zugegeben, ohne einen passablen Schutz, wäre es uns auch nicht möglich gewesen geschützte Inhalte im Usenet anzubieten, wenn zeitgleich ein anderer Nutzer den Inhalt kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Diese Restriktionen werden aber von Tag zu Tag besser und sorgen für ein ausbalanziertes Verhältnis zwischen Urheber, Nutzer und Technologieanbieter.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wieder so viel Text am Thema vorbei.

Die Frage ist, ob ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Dabei muss die Einigung über den Preis und die Leistung erfolgen.

Wenn Sie den Download z.B. eines "Tatorts" anbieten, aber nicht leisten wollen, was ist dann die Leistung? Ihre Leistungsbeschreibung ist missverständlich.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Als Leistung wird der Zugang angeboten. Über diesen können die Inhalte heruntergeladen werden. Über den Preis besteht eine Einigung. Leistung wird erbracht. Für den Durchschnitts-User ist es somit verständlich.

Sie sagen jedoch, dass Sie eine "besondere Leistung" erwarten. Sie sollten sich dabei aber im Klaren sein, dass Sie beim Erwerb einer CD auch nicht immer die Leistung erhalten können die Sie erwarten, wie z.B. erweiterte Nutzungs oder Vervielfältigungsrechte, genauso bei DRM geschützten Material.

Insofern ist als Leistung das anzusehen, was der Nutzer direkt von einem Dienst erwartet, in Folge dessen ist das der Download, der auch für den Preis erbracht wird.

Damit ist für mich die Sache eigentlich geklärt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:22:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:18:32 ----------

Auch hier helfen wohl die Tools des Forums - denn wenn Sie nämlich die Erklärung dieses Forums zum Wort "Download" anklicken erhalten Sie folgenden Text:

"Unter einem Download ("downloaden") versteht man das Herunterladen von Daten, die auf einem anderen Server gelagert sind, auf einen Computer"

Das sollte ziemlich eindeutig sein.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Insofern ist als Leistung das anzusehen, was der Nutzer direkt von einem Dienst erwartet, in Folge dessen ist das der Download, der auch für den Preis erbracht wird.


Die Argumentation erinnert irgendwie an jemanden, der gegen Bares die Tür zu einem Supermarkt öffnet.
Ob der Kunde die Waren dann auch legal  mitnehmen darf, ist ihm egal. Damit hat er ja nichts zu tun.
Seltsame virtuelle Welt


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Sofern er gegen Bares die Tür aufbricht, ist die Handlung als solche bereits nicht legal. Insofern finde ich diesen Vergleich etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Es ist nicht leicht, in der realen Welt Parallelen zu den  seltsamen Methoden der* deutschen* Internetgeschäftswelt zu finden.

Dieses Forum bietet endlos viele Beispiele für Geschäftsgebaren, die  in der realen Welt sofort vor dem Richter landen würden.

Da aber deutsche Politiker, was das Internet betrifft, kaum mehr Wissen besitzen, als die unbedarftesten hilfesuchenden Verbraucher,  dürften diese dunkeln Ecken noch lange  ohne  entsprechende Ausleuchtung bleiben.
In Verbindung mit dem in diesem Land  "einmaligen"  Inkassostalking wird 
Deutschland noch lange das Paradies für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken  bleiben.


----------



## adebio (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Unterstützung durch Overnext 

Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Grund, an der grundsätzlichen Rechtmäßigkeit der Verträge zu zweifeln - auch, wenn das hier der eine oder andere anders sehen mag.



> Niemand hat sie aufgefordert, sich hier zu rechtfertigen. Es war ihre freie Entscheidung. Dass Sie
> in einem Forum wie diesem nicht mit offenen Armen empfangen werden würden und Ihre Aussagen
> nicht unwidersprochen bleiben würden, müßte Ihnen vorher bewußt gewesen sein.
> Also beklagen Sie sich nicht. Das Brikett haben Sie sich selbst in´s Auge geworfen.


 
Das mit dem Anprangern bezog sich auch nicht auf diese Diskussion, der ich mich gerne stelle. Vielmehr wurde ja schon vorher über uns diskutiert und hergezogen. Hier in der Diskussion war es ja vielmehr (größtenteils) eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung ...

Und ja: Ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen - obwohl ich 100x am Tag von genau diesen Menschen angelogen werde 

Und wer ein Problem hat, darf sich gerne an uns wenden! In diesem Sinne klinke ich jetzt hier mal aus der Diskussion aus und wünsche allen noch fruchtbare Diskussionen!


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

@jupp: Auch in vielen anderen Ländern herrschen ähnliche Umstände, aber die gesetzlichen Regelungen sind etwas anders gestrickt. Das bedeutet manchmal zwar "besseren Schutz", manchmal aber auch "blanker Wahnsinn" und zwar noch schlimmer als das was wir in Deutschland kennen.

Ich erinnere mich an ein Protokoll eines Anwesenden zum Verfahren gegen belleros, in dem irgendwo drin stand, dass jemand gesagt haben soll, dass an dem "Geschäftsmodell" selbst rechtlich nichts einzuwenden wäre. Solange dies rechtlich weiterhin so ist und bleibt wird es solche Dienste weiterhin geben. Allein der Staatsanwaltschaft ist es zu verdanken, dass dem in einigen Fällen ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde. Damit werden aber nicht alle Akteure getroffen, insofern bleibt es dem Verbraucherschutz und den Mitbewerbern überlassen dagegen vorzugehen - von beiden muss ich sagen, verspüre ich subjekt immer noch zu wenig Anstrengungen - in den meisten Fällen wird aber tatsächlich einfach weggeschaut.

@adebio: Gern geschehen. An das Gute im Menschen zu Glauben ist eine Stärke, der wir es zu verdanken haben, das Schlechte zu bekämpfen - insofern ist das gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Für die offene Kommunikation möchten wir uns auch hiermit bedanken. Sei es durch den eigenen Rechtsbeistand oder mit unserer internen oder externen Sachbearbeitung sollte sich doch jeder Fall aufklären lassen.

Gleichzeitig möchten wir auch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir gerne Vorschläge für dubiose Mitbewerber sammeln um sie durch unsere Kanzlei zu prüfen. E-Mails hierzu werden auf der E-Mail Adresse [noparse][email protected][/noparse] sehr gerne angenommen und überprüft.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> ...da Sie selbst sagen, dass "man eigentlich meinen sollte, diese sei vollständig". Sofern Sie dieses Gerichtsurteil bestreiten möchten, bitten wir um Glaubhaftmachung, dass ein Nichtvorhandensein in einer "Urteilsdatenbank von NRW" bedeutet, dass das Gerichtsurteil nicht existiert.



Soweit bin ich gar nicht gegangen. Ich gab nur meine Verwunderung darüber zum Ausdruck, dass bisher überhaupt keine Publikation darüber existiert hat. Dabei wäre es gerade hier im Interesse desjenigen, der die einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt hat, das auch publik zu machen. 



overnext schrieb:


> Beim Unternehmen kommt Post ohne Probleme an. Ein Nachweis ist über ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein auch möglich.
> Ihnen sollte klar sein, dass Behauptungen auch glaubhaft vortragen werden müssen.



Ich habe bisher gar nichts behauptet, sondern nur ein unbestätigtes Gerücht über einen erfolglosen Zustellversuch zitiert. Daher würde ich den Betroffenen empfehlen, das selbst auszuprobieren.



overnext schrieb:


> Wie Sie im Briefkopf sehen können wurde die Post an die Adresse unserer Niederlassung in Tirana zugestellt



Trotzdem kann und sollte jeder Betroffene das selbst noch einmal probieren.



overnext schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne darauf hinweisen, dass Google zu allererst keine zuverlässige Quelle ist, und weder "ein Eintrag bei Google" noch "kein Eintrag bei Google" eine Behauptung beweisen kann.



Wenn die Easycom international tätig ist, sollte zumindest eine englischsprachige Webseite auffindbar sein. Eigentlich dann auch eine in französischer und spanischer, evtl. auch italienischer Sprache - wo doch die Easycom in 9 Ländern tätig ist.

Aber es stimmt, inzwischen wird weltweit Deutsch gesprochen, darum dürfte die Nutzung des Overnext-Angebots auch für einen US-Amerikaner kein Problem sein.



overnext schrieb:


> Mahnbescheide: Wie Sie den vorgelegten Vollstreckungsbescheiden entnehmen können wurden Vollstreckungsbescheide erlassen.



In welcher Sache und für welchen Mandanten diese Bescheide erlassen wurden, das geht aus ihnen nicht hervor.



overnext schrieb:


> Sie bestreiten zwar diesen Beweis, haben aber keine Fakten genannt, wonach dies nur "ein Drohgetöse" sein soll.



Bisher sind mir keine stichhaltigen gegenteiligen Fakten bekannt.



overnext schrieb:


> Strafanzeige: Gerne können Sie sich beim Polizeipräsidium Aachen beispielsweise über die VNr. 297908/2008 über den Stand einiger Strafanzeigen erkundigen.



Ich bin unbeteiligt und habe daher kein Recht auf Akteneinsicht. Und das wissen Sie auch.



overnext schrieb:


> Vollstreckungsbescheid: Wie Sie den vorgelegten Vollstreckungsbescheiden entnehmen können wurden diese erlassen. Auch hier gehen wir davon aus, dies glaubhaft gemacht zu haben.



Es wurde glaubhaft gemacht, dass Vollstreckungsbescheide erlassen wurden. In Sachen "???" für einen "???"- Mandanten (denn diese Stellen sind ausgelassen).



overnext schrieb:


> Verfahren: Gerne liefere ich Ihnen ein geschwärztes (personenbezogene Daten) Verfahren als Beispiel. Dieses habe ich soeben beim zuständigen Rechtsanwalt angefragt.


 
Nur zu.



overnext schrieb:


> Die Unterlassung eines Widerspruchs kann auch bedeuten, dass die Forderung anerkannt wird.



Ein konkludentes Anerkenntnis, aber damit wurde nicht über den Anspruch in der Sache entschieden.



overnext schrieb:


> Sie geben zwar an, dass generell Forderungen unseres Unternehmens strittig sein sollen, weisen dies aber nicht nach.



Laut Wortmeldungen der Forenuser sind viele Forderungen strittig.
Noch kein einziger Forenuser hat dagegen bisher berichtet, dass die Forderung vor Gericht eingeklagt wurde. Gut, das muss nichts beweisen, ist aber doch ungewöhnlich.



overnext schrieb:


> Die Schlussfolgerung Ihrer Aussage würde nämlich bedeuten, dass wenn ein Schuldner nicht widerspricht, die Forderung generell nicht rechtmäßig wäre. Es sollte klar sein, dass Sie damit das gesamte Justizsystem in Frage stellen und Urteile ad absurdum führen -


 
Sie verdrehen das. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kein Beweis dafür ist, dass bei einem Gerichtsverfahren die Forderung als rechtmäßig beurteilt würde. Wenn der Schuldner dem Vollstreckungsbescheid nicht widerspricht, liefert er ein Anerkenntnis. Trotzdem kann es sein, dass bei einer qualifizierten gerichtlichen Prüfung in der Sache der Anspruch eigentlich nicht Bestand gehabt hätte. 




overnext schrieb:


> Wir haben bewiesen, dass wir gerichtlich vorgehen.



Bisher habe ich kein Urteil gegen einen Schuldner gesehen, sondern nur Vollstreckungsbescheide in unbekannter Sache für einen unbekannten Gläubiger.




overnext schrieb:


> Dass kein Verfahren gegen einen overnext Schuldner "bekannt geworden ist" begründet keinswegs, dass kein Verfahren geführt wurde.



Nein, aber es ist ungewöhnlich.



overnext schrieb:


> Hier finden Sie den vorherigen Schritt, in dem auf die kostenpflichtige Premium-Software hingewiesen wird:
> [noparse]http://de.overnext.com/doc/screen-grabit.jpg[/noparse]


[/quote]

Diesen Schritt habe ich nicht zu sehen bekommen, weil ich wohl in der Demo-Version war (ohne, dass dies aber z.B. mal beim Download-Button auf der Webseite eindeutig so gekennzeichnet wird).

Bei dem Screenshot zur Premium-Software sehe ich aber keine Preisangabe, sondern lediglich den Hinweis, dass es etwas kosten soll.



overnext schrieb:


> Wohlmöglich ist Ihnen unsere Ausführung im letzten Kommentar entgangen. Ihr Screenshot zeigt Vertriebsmodell D mit anonymer Zugangs-Nummer und Zugangs-Passwort, hier ist kein Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht notwendig, weil Sie keine Kosten durch die Installation der Demo-Version verursachen!



Auf welcher Webseite sind denn mal alle vorhandenen Vertriebsmodelle mit zugehörigen Preisen transparent nebeneinander aufgelistet?




overnext schrieb:


> Nochmals, in Ihrem Fall war kein Preishinweise zu sehen, weil es sich um die Demo-Version handelt, und diese generell kostenlos ist. Ein "Kostenpflicht" gehen Sie damit auch nicht ein und Sie verpflichten sich auch damit nicht irgendetwas zu bezahlen.



Dann soll es mir recht sein.



overnext schrieb:


> Die Streitfrage als solche ergibt sich in diesem Fall lediglich aus Ihrer Behauptung, dass es eine Streitfrage darstellt.



Die Streitfrage ergibt sich aus den vielen Wortmeldungen. 



overnext schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind Sie auch daran interessiert zur Kenntniss zu nehmen, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung bei overnext in der Aktivierungs E-Mail enthalten ist. Diese gilt als zugestellt, weil ohne die Aktivierung des Zugangs, überhaupt kein Vertrag abgeschlossen werden kann.



Mag so sein. Wenn Sie dann noch für die Perpetuierung sorgen, dann wäre es zumindest bezüglich der Widerrufsbelehrung wasserdicht. Bleiben trotzdem die für mich nicht geklärten Fragen zur Transparenz der Preiskennzeichnung.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Aber es stimmt, inzwischen wird weltweit Deutsch gesprochen, darum dürfte die Nutzung des Overnext-Angebots auch für einen US-Amerikaner kein Problem sein.


 
Die englischsprachige Version von overnext finden Sie z.B. hier:
[noparse]http://int.overnext.com[/noparse]

Das Angebot einiger Länder ist aus steuerrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt, da Sie sich schließlich aus Deutschland einloggen. Wenn Sie sich von einem anderen Land einloggen werden Sie auch andere Angebote und vielleicht sogar eine Drop-Down Box oben rechts sehen, in der Sie das jeweilige Angebot des Landes auswählen können. Modern ist die Welt, aber das haben wir gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu verdanken.

Was die Präsenz von easycom betrifft, reicht englisch vollkommen aus, denke ich - jedenfalls in Hinblick auf den B2B Sektor und über den reden wir hier ja nicht.



> In welcher Sache und für welchen Mandanten diese Bescheide erlassen wurden, das geht aus ihnen nicht hervor.
> Es wurde glaubhaft gemacht, dass Vollstreckungsbescheide erlassen wurden. In Sachen "???" für einen "???"- Mandanten (denn diese Stellen sind ausgelassen).
> Bisher habe ich kein Urteil gegen einen Schuldner gesehen, sondern nur Vollstreckungsbescheide in unbekannter Sache für einen unbekannten Gläubiger.


 
Schauen Sie auf das Aktenzeichen des Rechtsanwaltes ONxx-xxxxxx - ON steht hier für overnext. Gerne können Sie sich aber auch an die Kanzlei wenden und fragen ob es sich dabei um die Sache overnext handelt. Ich werde schauen Ihnen weiteres Material besorgen zu können, aus dem Sie Ihre Fragen selbst beantworten können. Hier bin ich wie bereits gesagt bereits aktiv und bitte noch um etwas Geduld.



> Ich bin unbeteiligt und habe daher kein Recht auf Akteneinsicht. Und das wissen Sie auch.


 
Das stimmt... aber generell könnte man doch Auskunft erteilen ob Strafanzeigen oder Verfahren gegen Unbekannt/Schuldern laufen, oder nicht?! Das weiss ich leider nicht so genau. Möglicherweise kann ich aber hier den ein oder anderen Schriftsatz publizieren, muss aber aufgrund der besonderen Regelungen im Strafrecht vorher noch einmal mit der Kanzlei Rücksprache halten.



> Trotzdem kann es sein, dass bei einer qualifizierten gerichtlichen Prüfung in der Sache der Anspruch eigentlich nicht Bestand gehabt hätte.


 
Wenn der Kunde bei der gerichtlichen Prüfung auch nicht reagiert endet diese auch qualifiziert und rechtmäßig zu unserem Gunsten... Konjunktive begrüßen wir zwar für eine ausgefeilte Rhetorik, keinesweges aber um den aktuellen Stand der Dinge zu beschreiben, da er sich anders darstellt.



> Auf welcher Webseite sind denn mal alle vorhandenen Vertriebsmodelle mit zugehörigen Preisen transparent nebeneinander aufgelistet?


 
Das hängt davon ab über welchen Werbepartner das Angebot aufgerufen wird und dies wird dann noch per Cookie und ein paar anderen Methoden für einen gewissen Zeitraum verewigt. Das soll man natürlich nicht ändern können, jedenfalls nicht gemäß den Anforderungen einiger Werbepartner.

Der Sinn von Vertriebsmodellen hat einen vertriebsstrategischen Hintergrund, ich bitte um Nachsicht, dass wir diesen nicht zur Klärung einer für Sie dargestellten Vergleichs-Version komplett auf allen Märkten aufgeben können, mit dem es dem Nutzer selbst überlassen wird unsere Vertriebsstrategie oder die der Werbepartner zu steuern.



> Bei dem Screenshot zur Premium-Software sehe ich aber keine Preisangabe, sondern lediglich den Hinweis, dass es etwas kosten soll.


 
Richtig und nach dem Klick darauf erscheint die Box, von Ihnen als EULA angegeben, mit der Preisangabe - diese wollte ich jetzt nicht noch einmal raussuchen, da Sie diese selbst erwähnt hatten und ich der Meinung war, dass Sie darüber bereits ausreichend Kenntniss hatten.

Auch wenn Sie erneut vortragen werden, dass man uns das nicht glauben muss, aber es ist vollkommen egal bei welchem Vertriebsmodell, die Ausfallquote ist fast identisch.

-
Stellungnahmen auf andere Aussagen habe ich übersprungen, weil ich keine direkten Fragen darin erkennen konnte, sollte ich dennoch eine vergessen habe bitte ich um Wiedervorlage in einem Kommentar.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:34:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:31:13 ----------

Kleine Anmerkung noch am Rande - Sie sprechen von strittigen Forderungen. Bitte nennen Sie uns Aktenzeichen, andernfalls reden wir möglicherweise komplett aneinander vorbei. Jeder Fall ist anders, mit Aktenzeichen kann ich Ihnen aber viel mehr zu einem Fall mitteilen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> ... aber generell könnte man doch Auskunft erteilen ob Strafanzeigen oder Verfahren gegen Unbekannt/Schuldern laufen, oder nicht?!


Nein, das wäre genau genommen unzulässig, auch wenn einzelne Beamte sich hier und da über die Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers hinweg setzen.



overnext schrieb:


> .. Sie sprechen von strittigen Forderungen. Bitte nennen Sie uns Aktenzeichen, andernfalls reden wir möglicherweise komplett aneinander vorbei.


Sind strittige Forderungen nicht auch solche, die einfach durch Nichtzahlung oder lediglich durch die Rückholung einer Lastschrift geheilt werden? 



overnext schrieb:


> Polizeipräsidium Aachen ...Strafanzeigen


Wieso Aachen? Woraus leitet der albanischer Anbieter es ab, gerade diese deutsche Stadt mit Anzeigen erobern zu müssen? Den Stand der Ermittlungen wird man dort ohnehin nicht erfahren können, da (wenn überhaupt) die dort erfassten Anzeigen lediglich ihre Reise quer durch die Bundesrepublik beginnen.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Sind strittige Forderungen nicht auch solche, die einfach durch Nichtzahlung oder lediglich durch die Rückholung einer Lastschriftgeheilt werden?


 
Haben Sie gerade wirklich gesagt, dass durch Nichtzahlung die Forderung bestritten wird oder habe ich das gerade nur falsch gelesen?

Es gibt beim Lastschriftverfahren keine Markierung die eindeutig besagt, dass der Schuldner die Forderung bestreitet. Eine Rückbelastung zwecks Widerspruchs findet auch in vielen anderen Fällen statt, in denen nicht der Schuldner sondern beispielsweise die Bank, andere Gläubiger (verursacht durch Pfändungen) aus diversen Gründen "wiedersprechen". Darüberhinaus müsste auch noch eine Analogie zwischen Transaktion widersprechen und Forderung widersprechen gefunden werden. Diese ist im Kreditkartengeschäft so, d.h. ohne die Forderung schriftlich gegenüber dem Kreditkartenunternehmen zu bestreiten erfolgt kein Chargeback, bei Lastschrift benötigt es keiner bestrittenen Forderung um eine Rückbelastung einzuleiten.



> Wieso Aachen?


 
Weil der erste bearbeitende Rechtsanwalt der Strafverfahren gegen Schuldner in Aachen sitzt. Den Themenzusammenhang konnte ich in dieser Frage aber tatsächlich nicht wiederfinden... Warum nicht Aachen? Werden Sie dieselbe Frage stellen "Wieso Köln?" wenn ich eine Vorgangsnummer aus Köln mitteile?! Ich sehe hier leider einen Sinnzusammenhang.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:01:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:00:52 ----------

Ich sehe hier leider keinen Sinnzusammenhang sollte das heissen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Haben Sie gerade wirklich gesagt, dass durch Nichtzahlung die Forderung bestritten wird oder habe ich das gerade nur falsch gelesen?


Ihre Rechtsauffassung ist subjektiv! Bekanntlich gibt es bei derartigen Projekten immer Nutzer, die mit der Forderung nicht einverstanden sind und deshalb diese durch Nichtzahlung zurück weisen, ansonsten aber nicht weiter reagieren. Landläufig hat sich ja auch die Meinung irrtümlich breit gemacht, dass eine Strafanzeige dazu verhilft, dass man eine Forderung nicht zu bezahlen braucht - ist Unsinn natürlich!



overnext schrieb:


> ...Strafanzeigen... Weil der erste bearbeitende Rechtsanwalt der Strafverfahren gegen Schuldner in Aachen sitzt. Den Themenzusammenhang konnte ich in dieser Frage aber tatsächlich nicht wiederfinden...


Das macht mir nichts aber Zwischenfragen sind doch sicher erlaubt, oder? Die interessierten Leser hier verfolgen unterschiedlichste Ziele. Meines liegt sicher etwas anders als ihres oder das vom Antiscammer.

Übrigens:


overnext schrieb:


> Polizeipräsidium Aachen beispielsweise über die VNr. 297908/2008 ... erkundigen.


...auch wenn das schon länger her ist, so ein Aktenzeichen gibt es bei der Aachener Polizei nicht. Die fangen dort alle mit der Stadtkennung 608000- an und haben am Ende eine Prüfziffer.


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Landläufig hat sich ja auch die Meinung irrtümlich breit gemacht, dass eine Strafanzeige dazu verhilft, dass man eine Forderung nicht zu bezahlen braucht - ist Unsinn natürlich!


 

Richtig.



> Bekanntlich gibt es bei derartigen Projekten immer Nutzer...


 
Das Verhalten ist aber falsch, dass dies von Schuldnern manchmal so betrieben wird, kann natürlich sein.



> Die fangen dort alle mit der Stadtkennung 608000- an...


 
Tatsächlich, ich habe es gerade noch einmal überprüft, die Nummer wurde ursprünglich bei diesem Fall von Kiel (über das Landespolizeiamt
Schleswig-Holstein) vergeben. Wie Sie bereits mitteilten machen die Fälle eine Runde bis sie die zuständige Behörde gefunden haben, das wird wohl auch in diesem Fall so gewesen sein. Einfacher ist es mit den Strafverfahren selbst über die StA, aber da warte ich wie bereits mitgeteilt auf Rückmeldung welche Daten veröffentlicht werden dürfen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Übrigens, da ich schon mal beim maulen bin.... Im Impressum des Webs steht: 





> *UstID:* keine verfügbar


...wie kommt das? Wo wird die Umsatzsteuer denn abgeführt, wenn ich fragen darf? Hat das Unternehmen Easycom in Deutschland eine Zweitniederlassung?


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Eine UstID gibt es nur für EU-Unternehmen. Deutsche Umsatzsteuer via FA Berlin-Neukölln, zuständig für Unternehmen mit Sitz in Tirana.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Deutsche Umsatzsteuer via FA Berlin-Neukölln, zuständig für Unternehmen mit Sitz in Tirana.


Gut so, dann können wir uns auch weiter unterhalten. Nur, weitere Fragen habe ich vorerst nicht. Oder doch, eine noch - hakelt ihr euch schon mit dem Regensburger Mitbewerber?


----------



## overnext (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

In welchem Sinne "hakeln"? Was Wettbewerbsrecht betrifft liegt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, soweit ich informiert, bin nichts vor.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> In welchem Sinne "hakeln"?


Tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache. Wenn dem so wäre, wüsstet ihr davon. :sun:


----------



## peter999 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Juhuu, ich darf wieder schreiben.  Kommt jett da noch oder habe ich etwas überlesen?


----------



## overnext (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



> Juhuu, ich darf wieder schreiben. Kommt jett da noch oder habe ich etwas überlesen?


 
Ja, da kommt noch etwas, sobald mir die Unterlagen von der Kanzlei vorliegen, das wird aber bald der Fall sein. Ich bitte den Umstand zu entschuldigen, dass es etwas dauert, aber die Unterlagen liegen mir nicht immer alle vor und müssen angefordert werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Jedenfalls war man in der Vergangenheit nicht zimperlich, was Drohungen anbelangt.


----------



## Cody (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



Chantal1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ..[ _full quote gekürzt, dafür ist der Link da
> ..._


Hallo,

bei mir zieht sich das jetzt auch schon bald 2 Jahre hin, aber keine Angst! Der Anwalt wird dir noch heftige Briefe schreiben, mit einer Anzeige drohen unsw. Gar nicht reagieren.

Jetzt fordert "adebio Forderungsmanagement" einen Betrag über 160,- €. Auch diesen werde ich nicht zahlen.

Ich warte das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren ab und werde dann den kompletten eMail-Verkehr von overnext.de und dem Anwalt aus Köln beifügen. Das alles spricht für sich selbst und wird nicht ohne Folgen für overnext.de bleiben! Sofern die überhaupt greifbar für die deutsche Justiz sind, weil die ja aus Albanien agieren. Nicht doof diese ...!


----------



## overnext (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

@Cody: Sofern Sie uns nicht Ihr Aktenzeichen in diesem Forum zur Verfügung stellen, mit der wir den Sachverhalt überprüfen können, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass Ihr Kommentar in diesem Forum fingiert gewesen ist und nicht der Wahrheit entsprochen hat.

Ich bitte in diesem Fall den Kommentar als nicht wahrheitsgemäß zu betrachten, denn sollte die Aussage von "Cody" der Wahrheit entsprechen - aus welchem Grund sollte er sich weigern lediglich das Aktenzeichen im Forum zu nennen? Möglicherweise weil wir dann einen vollkommen anderen Sachstand vorlegen könnten?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> - aus welchem Grund sollte er sich weigern lediglich das Aktenzeichen im Forum zu nennen?


Niemand kann und  wird hier gezwungen werden, öffentlich persönliche Daten  zu nennen. 
Spielen Sie sich hier nicht als Ermittler und  Richter auf.


----------



## overnext (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Beim Aktenzeichen handelt es sich nicht um persönliche Daten.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Es ist dem User überlassen, was er an Daten öffentlich oder per PN weitergibt.

PS: 
Irgendjemand hat sich mal hier beschwert, dass er an den Pranger gestellt würde.


----------



## overnext (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

1) webwatcher, da Sie Moderator sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass Ihre Aussagen mit dem rechtlichen Betreiber dieses Forums konform sind, richtig? Ich gehe davon aus, da Moderatoren vom Betreiber eigenhändig ausgewählt werden und diesen eigenhändig die jeweiligen Rechte geben.

2) Um den Sachverhalt zu diskutieren ist ein Aktenzeichen notwendig, sonst könnte jeder irgendetwas behaupten. Hier müssen Sie mir eigentlich zustimmen.

3) Natürlich wurde er an den Pranger gestellt, ohne Aktenzeichen kann er aber behaupten was ihm gerade durch den Kopf geht - eine Diskussion ist nicht möglich. Da dieses Forum eine Diskussion anstoßen soll, finde ich es dann falsch dieses Forum für eine sehr einseitige Diskussion zu benutzen, oder soll dieses Forum nur eine einseitige Meinung vertreten?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> 2) Um den Sachverhalt zu diskutieren ist ein Aktenzeichen notwendig,


Setzen Sie sich mit dem User auseinander. Wir sind hier nicht bei Gericht. 
Weder wir noch Sie können ihn dazu zwingen.  Wir kennen  auch seine Identität nicht.
 Wenn Sie glauben rechtliche Einwände haben, wenden Sie sich an die Betreiber.

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum


----------



## overnext (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Niemand möchte den Nutzer zu einer öffentlichen Diskussion "zwingen". Wenn aber eine öffentliche Diskussion stattfindet, sind wir der Meinung sollte dieses unter Bereitstellung aller Informationen stattfinden, die notwendig sind um den Sachverhalt zu erklären, darunter gehört unseres Erachtens auch das Aktenzeichen. Ich gehe bei diesem Nutzer nunmehr davon aus, dass in diesem Fall keine öffentliche Diskussion gewünscht ist, was wir natürlich akzeptieren. Wir möchten auch weder Sie noch jemand anderes "zwingen", im vorgenannten Fall die Identität des Nutzers preiszugeben.

Für rechtliche Einwände dieser Art bin ich nicht zuständig, sollte es aber Einwände geben, gehe ich davon aus, dass dieses Forum ausreichend über die Verantwortlichkeit (Impressum) informiert und sehe auch hier derzeit kein Problem.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

@ overnext

Schon an eine Gegendarstellung gedacht?


----------



## passer (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Ist doch lustig.

Was ON alles veranstaltet.

Erst der User "weitewelt,dann noch Overnext und dessen Inkassobüro ,also 3 User in Namen der Firma ON,daneben noch drastische Drohbriefe etc.
Wobei sich die Sache schon 2 Jahre hinzieht..irgendwie.

Natürlich letztendlich nur leere Drohung,siehe Nutzlosenbranche,denn konkrete Beweise das Verfahren seitens ON gewonnen wurden blieben aus.

Muß man das verstehen ?


----------



## overnext (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Wie ich bereits mitteilte, werden wir den Nachweis durch die Kanzlei hier veröffentlichen, sobald mir die Kanzlei die Dokumente zu Verfügung gestellt hat. Ich verstehe nicht, was es für einen Sinn hat, weiterhin einfach zu behaupten wir würden nicht die Wahrheit sagen. In allen vorgenannten Punkten haben wir bereits zweifelsfreie Nachweise geliefert. Eine Diskussion, die allein darauf abzielt unser Image zu diffamieren werden wir nicht führen.

Wir verbitten uns darüberhinaus den Zusammenhang zu irgendeiner "Nutzlosbranche" - wir bieten Produkte zu konkurrenzfähigen Preisen an, die ein hohes Maß an Qualität und intensive Produktentwicklung voraussetzen.

Weiterhin bitten wir Aussagen zu begründen und zu beweisen, auch wenn dies in vielen Fällen hier ausgeblieben ist.

Was eine Gegendarstellung betrifft, haben wir darüber nicht nachgedacht, nein. Da wir in einer Vielzahl von Projekten involviert sind, müssen wir auch hier die verfügbaren Ressourcen im Auge behalten. overnext ist kein privates Fun-Projekt oder ein privates Fun-Vergnügen, so wie es möglicherweise der ein oder andere Beitrag in irgendeinem Forum nur ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:00:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:57:52 ----------

Wir möchten auch unseren Kundenstamm vor solchen Äußerungen schützen - die dadurch verwirrt werden - das dieser immerhin auch aus Kunden besteht, die seit mehr als zwei Jahren Monat für Monat, auch für unsere Prepaid Pakete, freiwillig ein Entgelt entrichtet, d.h. jeden Monat auf's neue bucht, die Dienstleistung fast jeden Tag in Anspruch nimmt und damit zufrieden ist. Dies sollte bei "Nutzlosprodukten" wahrhaft nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## passer (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo,

ihr Image haben sie sich schon dann versaut,als sie User mit drastischen Drohungen per Email bombadiert haben.

Jede seriöse Firma deren Forderung zu Recht besteht,wird die Forderung auf normalen Wege geltend machen und wenn Mahnungen per Email
rausgehen,dann in einen sachlichen Ton,in Gegensatz zu ON.


----------



## overnext (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Aus persönlicher Erfharung im Inkassowesen darf ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass auch andere Unternehmen aus jedem anderen Bereich im ähnlichen Ton tätig werden. Besonders hinsichtlich des absichtlichen Missbrauchs des Lastschriftverfahrens, durch Angabe von falschen Bankdaten oder Bankdaten eines Dritten. Der Ton ist angemessen, sollte es nicht so sein, wäre der Rechtsweg ja für den Empfänger offen, bis heute ist uns aber keinerlei Maßnahme gegen uns in diesem Bereich bekannt.

Unsere E-Mails aus den ersten Wochen unterscheiden sich auch grundlegend von den E-Mails, die wir verschicken, wenn der Schuldner sich nach mehreren Monaten einfach nur nicht mehr meldet und von einem "Aussitzen" ausgegangen werden kann.

Wie ich bereits mitteilte, würde ein Aktenzeichen helfen um Ihnen ganz genau mitzuteilen, aus welchem Grund ein möglicherweise aggresiver Ton angesetzt wurde. Ohne den Sachverhalt dahinter zu kennen, können Sie wohl kaum unserem Unternehmen die Unseriösität unterstellen, da der betreffende Fall ohne Aktenzeichen nicht eingesehen werden kann.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Unsere E-Mails aus den ersten Wochen unterscheiden sich auch grundlegend von den E-Mails, die wir verschicken, wenn der Schuldner sich nach mehreren Monaten einfach nur nicht mehr meldet und von einem "Aussitzen" ausgegangen werden kann.


Die Masche ist bekannt: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

So gehen Unternehmen vor, die selbst von der Durchsetzbarkeit ihrer Forderungen nicht überzeugt sind.

Die haben auch die Zeit, tagelang Foren vollzuschreiben, ohne dass man erkennen könnte, was die überhaupt wollen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



dvill schrieb:


> Die haben auch die Zeit, tagelang Foren vollzuschreiben, ohne dass man erkennen könnte, was die überhaupt wollen.


Sollte man Goofy  vorschlagen als nächste Pyramidenstufe einzubauen: "Foren vollmüllen"


----------



## KLdeka (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo,
Bin auch auf Overnext reingefallen, wollte mir 2008 das mal anschauen, beim versuch das Testabo zu kündigen, wurde mir dann mitgeteilt dass dies nicht möglich sei, da ich die Software entsiegelt hätte und somit mein Rückgaberecht erloschen sei. 
Dann kamen nach einiger Zeit Emails von dieser Kanzlei Vogelsang und ....
Darauf habe ich auch geantwortet und jegliche Zahlung verweigert. 
Jetzt hatte ich auch mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe bis ich vor 4 Wochen Post vom adebio Forderungsmanagement erhalten habe. Darauf habe ich aber auch nicht reagiert. 
Allerdings habe ich gestern erneut einen Brief von denen bekommen, in dem sie mich "Gem. § 33 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz ... darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns bei weiterer unbegründeter Nichtzahlung vorbehalten, sämtliche weitere Maßnahmen gegen sie an die mit uns verbundenen Auskunfteien zu übermitteln......(Schufa, Creditreform, Bürgel oder Infoscore)":-?
MEINE FRAGEN:
Sollte ich auf diese Schreiben mir einer Begründung meiner Nichtzahlung reagieren? 
Was kann ich gegen unberechtigte Eintragungen in solche Auskunfteien unternehmen?
Ist es möglich adebio wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug anzuzeigen?

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Schufa ? Wikipedia


> Auf Initiative des Berliner Verbraucherschutzvereins erließ der Bundesgerichtshof 1985 das „Schufa-Urteil“ (BGH, Urteil vom 19. September 1985, siehe BGHZ 95, S. 362 ff.) wonach Kundendaten nur dann an die Schufa übermittelt werden dürfen, wenn die Kunden einverstanden sind, die sog. „Schufa-Klausel“.
> 
> Eine Datenübermittlung aufgrund einer pauschalen Einwilligung an die Schufa ist ohne eine Interessenabwägung unzulässig (Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf, 10. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 14. Dezember 2006, AZ. I-10 U 69/06).


----------



## peter999 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



KLdeka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin auch auf Overnext reingefallen, wollte mir 2008 das mal anschauen, beim versuch das Testabo zu kündigen, wurde mir dann mitgeteilt dass dies nicht möglich sei, da ich die Software entsiegelt hätte und somit mein Rückgaberecht erloschen sei.
> Dann kamen nach einiger Zeit Emails von dieser Kanzlei Vogelsang und ....
> Darauf habe ich auch geantwortet und jegliche Zahlung verweigert.
> Jetzt hatte ich auch mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe bis ich vor 4 Wochen Post vom adebio Forderungsmanagement erhalten habe. Darauf habe ich aber auch nicht reagiert.


 
Hallo Overnext, was hattet ihr denn da für eine Kanzlei beauftragt? Waren die Vogelsänger nicht in der Lage, dass Mahnverfahren durchzuziehen?
Und nach 1 Jahr hatten jetzt die Adebioaner  freie Kapazitäten und der Zirkus geht von vorne los? 
Naja, irgendeinen Rechtsverdreher werden dann auch die Adebioaner finden, und wenn der auch seine Probleme mit dem Mahnverfahren hat......
Irgendein Inkassohasper wird es auch danach noch geben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Die da ist wohl kontenmäßig für eine gewisse Zeit aus dem Rennen! :-D

Da aber Geld nicht stinkt, wird sich sicherlich wieder jemand finden, der "derartige Geschäfte" mir Freude übernimmt.

Zu Drohungen mit Einträgen bei Schufa und Creditreform nur soviel:
Creditreform und Schufa nehmen Stellung - netzwelt.de Forum
Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



KLdeka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin auch auf Overnext reingefallen, wollte mir 2008 das mal anschauen, beim versuch das Testabo zu kündigen, wurde mir dann mitgeteilt dass dies nicht möglich sei, da ich die Software entsiegelt hätte und somit mein Rückgaberecht erloschen sei.



So ein Schwachsinn.
Es wird da doch gar keine Software gekauft, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Sondern die Software, die man im übrigen kostenlos runterladen kann (denn dort steht nirgends ein Preishinweis für die Software...) dient doch nur zur Nutzung des Usenet-Zugangs. Die Gebühren werden aber doch nur für eben diese Nutzung des Usenet-Zugangs geltend gemacht - und nicht für den Download der Software. 
Wie man jetzt also dazu kommt, hier aus einer "Software-Entsiegelung" (was für ein Siegel überhaupt? Ein virtuelles Internet-Siegel? - So ein Quatsch...) das Widerrufsrecht sabotieren zu wollen, ist hier nicht nachvollziehbar, allerdings wird hierzu eine gewisse Kölner Kanzlei sicher wieder eine andere eloquente Auffassung vertreten.

Wie auch immer: soll doch diese eloquente Kölner Kanzlei mal klagen.

Overnext und Adebio behaupten hier, man habe bereits erfolgreich Schuldner verklagt, und wollten vor Tagen dazu bereits hier ein Musterurteil vorlegen. Aber erst müsse man die Unterlagen in der Kanzlei suchen, das dauere etwas. Nun denn, ich denke, es werden noch einige Tage ins Land ziehen, bis die Unterlagen aufgefunden wurden und wir das mal zu sehen kriegen.
(Und die sollen uns hier nur nicht mit Versäumnis- oder Anerkenntnisurteilen nach Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung kommen, das zerreiße ich denen jetzt schon in der Luft, denn das besagt über den Anspruch in der Sache gar nichts.)



KLdeka schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich gestern erneut einen Brief von denen bekommen, in dem sie mich "Gem. § 33 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz ... darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns bei weiterer unbegründeter Nichtzahlung vorbehalten, sämtliche weitere Maßnahmen gegen sie an die mit uns verbundenen Auskunfteien zu übermitteln......(Schufa, Creditreform, Bürgel oder Infoscore)":-?



Ach. War dort wirklich ausdrücklich von der *Schufa* die Rede? Vor ein paar Tagen erst hat hier die Adebio selbst in diesem Thread hinausposaunt, man sei überhaupt gar kein Mitglied der Schufa, sondern die Eintragungen erfolgten lediglich in anderen, aber nicht näher bezeichneten Auskunfteien.

Kurzum: jeder kann selbst beschließen, was er hier glauben will.



KLdeka schrieb:


> MEINE FRAGEN:
> Sollte ich auf diese Schreiben mir einer Begründung meiner Nichtzahlung reagieren?
> Was kann ich gegen unberechtigte Eintragungen in solche Auskunfteien unternehmen?



Was Du sollst und was Du nicht sollst, können wir Dir nicht sagen, das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Fest steht jedoch: nach allem, was wir bisher wissen, ist noch niemand wirklich verklagt worden, der


nicht gezahlt hat
auch nicht reagiert hat
einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (wenn einer gekommen ist) widersprochen hat.

Selbst, wenn man verklagt würde, hätte man immer noch genug Möglichkeiten zur Verteidigung.

Gegen illegale Eintragungen in Auskunfteien hilft ggf. ein Anwalt, der den Eintrag mit einem Anwaltsbrief an die Schufa entfernen lässt, notfalls eine einstweilige Verfügung.



KLdeka schrieb:


> Ist es möglich adebio wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug anzuzeigen?



Versprich Dir nicht zuviel davon.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Antiscammerei scheint in diesem Forum zu einem Extremismus überzugehen. Mir tun lediglich die Personen leid, die in diesem Forum eine Rechtsberatung genießen, sie sollen nicht zahlen und dann am Ende bei einem Verfahren doch noch zahlen müssen, weil Moderation nicht in der Lage ist zwischen Angeboten mit betrügerischem Hintergrund und Angeboten mit einer Leistung zu unterscheiden.

Dieses Forum bietet den Anlaufpunkt für jeden Nutzer, der eine "Mahnung" erhält, egal ob vom Inkassounternehmen, einer Kanzlei oder einem "Internet-Dienstleister". Dies geht aus den Threads hervor. Sobald ein zahlungsunwilliger Kunde dabei ist, wird in diesem Forum ein Thread eröffnet. Daraufhin wird von anderen Nutzern meist lediglich zum Nachteil des Unternehmens Stellung genommen, es wird betrügerisches Verhalten durch das Unternehmen vorgeworfen und der Nutzer wird motiviert "auf keinen Fall zu zahlen". Auch ein sehr interessantes Geschäftsmodell, wenn man oben die Werbebanner beachtet.

Trotz mehrfachem Hinweis darauf das Aktenzeichen zu einem Fall zu nennen ist dies hier nicht geschehen. Sachliche Fragen werden nicht gestellt. Ganz im Getenteil, eine Stellungnahme unsererseits wird mit "Forum zumüllen" verglichen.

Man braucht nicht lange zu lesen um bereits im neuesten Kommentar die erste Falschaussage zu finden:


> Es wird da doch gar keine Software gekauft, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Sondern die Software, die man im übrigen kostenlos runterladen kann


 
Richtig - der Author hat es NICHT richtig verstanden. Trotzdem wird aber die o.g. Aussage nun als Argument für den gesamten Kommentar benutzt. Produktverständnis? Null. Research? Null. Erhebung von Beweismaterial um die Logik hinter den Aussagen am Angebote darzulegen? Null.

Möglichkeiten zu einer vernünftigen sachbezogenen Diskussion in diesem Thread? Null.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Mir tun lediglich die Personen leid, die in diesem Forum eine Rechtsberatung genießen, sie sollen nicht zahlen und dann am Ende bei einem Verfahren doch noch zahlen müssen,


Da sind wir aber alle gespannt wie Flitzebogen. In acht Jahren war das noch nie 
der Fall. Wird ´ne echte Premiere. Wir kommen auch alle zum Prozess ( oder sogar Prozesse? )


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Herr, Captain Picard, auch wenn ich weiss nicht mit einer Star Trek Figur zu sprechen, hoffe ich, dass unsere Diskussion durch Ihre Foren Leser in gewisser Hinsicht doch noch ernst genommen wird - mich erinnert das ein wenig an eine Unterhaltung zwischen zwei Rechtsanwälten zu Karneval in Kostümen - diese sollte im Gegenzug nicht ernst genommen.

Wie dem auch sei, Captain Picard, ich habe über unsere Fälle gesprochen, und diese sind nicht acht Jahre alt. Darüberhinaus, Herr Captain Picard, unterstellen Sie uns gerade dass das Produkt keine Leistung erbringen würde. Ich biete Ihnen an unser Produkt zu testen, und Ihnen zu jeder erstellten Rechnung unseres Unternehmens nach diesem Test eine Gutschrift auszustellen.

Ohne die Leistung zu testen, können Sie doch nicht behaupten dass eine erbrachte Leistung nicht bezahlt werden sollte, oder gar dies von einem Gericht so beschieden werden würde? Oder ist das etwa Ihr Geschäftsmodell?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:58:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:55:48 ----------

Herr Captain Picard - ein besserer Vorschlage: Wir stellen keine Gutschrift aus, sondern Sie bezahlen einfach nicht. Teilen uns das Aktenzeichen mit, wir gehen alle zum Prozess, mit Ihnen, und schauen uns das Resultat am Ende an. Das wird tatsächlich eine Premiere für Sie, nach 8 Jahren. Vielleicht aber auch, weil Sie sich diesmal geirrt haben, denn erbrachte Leistung muss nunmal in Deutschland bezahlt werden - ich sage es nochmal, Sie verwechseln uns mit anderen Unternehmen.

Sollten Sie also so ehrlich wie Sie tun sein, können Sie jetzt das Angebot von overnext nutzen, die Zahlung verweigern, wir lassen umgehend dann das Verfahren eröffnen. Mein Wort darauf. Werden Sie jetzt Ihres halten oder ist das doch Ihr Geschäftsmodell?


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Antiscammerei scheint in diesem Forum zu einem Extremismus überzugehen.



Solange man Logik mit Extremismus gleichsetzt - meinetwegen.



overnext schrieb:


> Mir tun lediglich die Personen leid, die in diesem Forum eine Rechtsberatung genießen, sie sollen nicht zahlen und dann am Ende bei einem Verfahren doch noch zahlen müssen,



Ein solches Verfahren ist uns jetzt seit dem 23.07.2008, 14:38:48, seit es diesen Thread hier gibt, bisher nicht untergekommen. Und auch sonst finden sich nirgends Referenzen dazu im Netz.

Aber sicherlich wird man in der Kanzlei bald[TM] die diesbezüglichen Unterlagen aufgestöbert haben. :scherzkeks:

Obwohl: weil wir hier alle so böse sind, wurde vielleicht die Suche schon eingestellt.
Hoffentlich verkleben die Unterlagen nicht zwischen den Kölner-Karnevals-Kamellen.



overnext schrieb:


> Sobald ein zahlungsunwilliger Kunde dabei ist, wird in diesem Forum ein Thread eröffnet. Daraufhin wird von anderen Nutzern meist lediglich zum Nachteil des Unternehmens Stellung genommen,



Wir sind sehr wohl in der Lage, die Fälle zu differenzieren.

Es gibt zehntausende von Internetdienstleistern in Deutschland, die sich niemals hier wiederfinden werden.



overnext schrieb:


> es wird betrügerisches Verhalten durch das Unternehmen vorgeworfen



Wo?



overnext schrieb:


> Trotz mehrfachem Hinweis darauf das Aktenzeichen zu einem Fall zu nennen ist dies hier nicht geschehen.



Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf.



overnext schrieb:


> Richtig - der Author hat es NICHT richtig verstanden.



So?
Imageshack - ficker2qo5.png
Da steht nichts davon, dass die Softwarelizenz Geld kostet. Da steht nur, dass die Usenet-Dienste von Overnext kostenpflichtig sind.



> § 3 Vertragsgegenstand
> 
> Der Anbieter bietet seinen Kunden einen *Usenet-Zugang* an...



Und wo wird vor der Installation der Software darauf hingewiesen, dass diese bei Beginn des Installationsvorgangs "entsiegelt" wird? Denn normalerweise schützt ein "Siegel" schon vor der Installation.

Und wo ist die wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung?

Eine Klausel, die während der Software-Installation in einem Fenster aufscheint, wird wohl nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen genügen.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Sie zietieren aus den AGBs, wie wäre es mal, wenn Sie sich die Screenshots anschauen die ich Ihnen bereits gezeigt habe, die die Preiskennzeichnung belegen.

Achja, noch etwas, in den AGBs steht niergendwo irgendein Preis drin, dort würden wir auch niemals auf die Idee kommen einen Preis reinzuschreiben.

Möglicherweise ist eine Gegendarstellung in einem Dokument tatsächlich sinnvoll, diese können wir dann ja nach jedem Kommentar hier verlinken, damit der Leser nicht falsch informiert wird.

Ich biete auch Ihnen an, Herr Antiscammer: Anmelden bei overnext, nicht bezahlen, und wir sehen uns dann vor Gericht. Dann können Sie hier auch viel besser Bericht erstatten. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Immo (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum hier die  Knaben adelheit  und Übernächst dermaßen
 auf die Tonne klopfen? 

Seriöse Unternehmen mahnen  je nach Geschmack und Geduld einige Male.  
( in höflicher Form ohne  die  verbalen Keulen rauszuholen ) 
Der nächste Schritt wäre der Mahnbescheid oder gleich eine  Klageschrift.  

Diese Form von Drohgeblöke in einem Forum hab ich noch nie erlebt und gehört für mich 
auch nicht zum Gebaren eines seriösen Unternehmens. 

Je  lauter das Geschrei, desto  weniger glaubhaft ist der Eindruck, der hier hinterlassen wird.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

@Immo: Ja und Nein. Wir werden von Kunden bereits auf dieses Forum angesprochen, die uns Fragen was hier los sei. Kunden, die unseren Dienst gerne und oft nutzen. Darüberhinaus erhalten wir E-Mails von Kunden mit Prepaid-Paketen die besagen: Ich weiss zwar, dass ich nur für einen Monat bestellt und bezahlt habe, aber da in Foren wie ... dies und jenes drinsteht, wollte ich bei Ihnen gerne nachfragen welche Kosten nun genau auf mich zukommen. Allein die Antwort: Gar keine - verursacht einen  Aufwand - wollen wir gar nicht von den Kunden sprechen, die unseren Dienst nicht nutzen möchten, weil Sie eben nur die Foren hier lesen und sich nicht vom Angebot selbst überzeugen können.

Es ist für den Durchschnittsbürger nicht möglich zu unterscheiden ob die in diesem Forum publizierten anonymen Mitteilungen einiger anonymer Personen redaktionell überprüft sind - wenn wir darauf aufmerksam machen, dass jeder in dieses Forum "schreiben" kann, was ihm beliebt, versteht es der potentielle Kunde. Diese Kommunikation haben wir aber nicht immer, aus diesem Grund richtet ein solches Forum für jedes Unternehmen, sei es unseriös oder seriös, einen Schaden an - primär verursacht durch "anonyme Personen".


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Sie zietieren aus den AGBs, wie wäre es mal, wenn Sie sich die Screenshots anschauen die ich Ihnen bereits gezeigt habe, die die Preiskennzeichnung belegen.



Aus diesem von Ihnen mit viel rheinischem Rummtata präsentierten Screenshot hier:

http://de.overnext.com/doc/screen-grabit.jpg​
geht nirgends eine Preiskennzeichnung hervor. Abgesehen von dem verklausulierten Button oben rechts: "Kostenpflichtige Premium Software".

Ansonsten wird man dort nur aufgefordert, das Programm Grabit runterzuladen.

Dieses Programm ist eigentlich kostenlos erhältlich.
Shemes.com :: Home


> Use Grabit for free!



Muss ich das jetzt für Rheinländer noch übersetzen?
Meinetwegen - büddeschön:


> Nutzen sie Grabit umsonst!



Wo und wann wird da die Software entsiegelt?



overnext schrieb:


> Achja, noch etwas, in den AGBs steht niergendwo irgendein Preis drin, dort würden wir auch niemals auf die Idee kommen einen Preis reinzuschreiben.



Wo steht er dann? Bisher habe ich ihn bisher noch nie nicht nirgendwo irgendwo gesehen.



overnext schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist eine Gegendarstellung in einem Dokument tatsächlich sinnvoll, diese können wir dann ja nach jedem Kommentar hier verlinken, damit der Leser nicht falsch informiert wird.



Empfehlenswert wäre jedoch dann eine Gegendarstellung nicht nur in umfangreicher und eloquenter, sondern vor allem in begründeter, schlüssiger und aussagekräftiger Form.



overnext schrieb:


> Ich biete auch Ihnen an, Herr Antiscammer: Anmelden bei overnext, nicht bezahlen, und wir sehen uns dann vor Gericht. Dann können Sie hier auch viel besser Bericht erstatten. Wie sieht's aus?



Treten Sie doch erst mal den Gegenbeweis an. Wenn ich selbst nun durch Ihre Aussagen und durch das Forum nachweislich Kenntnis von der wenn auch verschleierten Kostenpflicht des Angebots habe, dann kann ich schlecht vorbringen, in Unkenntnis die Anmeldung vorgenommen zu haben. Ich selbst muss mich also in dieser Sache als befangen betrachten.


----------



## Niclas (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Wir werden von Kunden bereits auf dieses Forum angesprochen, die uns Fragen was hier los sei. Kunden, die unseren Dienst gerne und oft nutzen..



Dann laden sie  doch Ihre Jubelkunden hier ein.  Es macht langsam richtig Spass
 dem Hickhack hier  zuzusehen. Vergessen sie nicht die Gerichtsstermine   hier zu verkünden, 
damit  die Termine abgestimmt werden  können.
Verspreche auch Blechtrompete mitzubringen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Versteht irgendeiner diese AGB?



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 3 Vertragsgegenstand
> 
> Der Anbieter *bietet seinen Kunden einen Usenet-Zugang an*, mit welcher dieser die Inhalte des weltweiten Usenet herunterladen kann.
> [...]
> Dabei werden vom Anbieter selbst keine eigenen Usenetzugangsserver betrieben, sondern vielmehr setzt die Nutzung der Suchmaschine oder Software einen vorhandenen technischen Zugang zum Usenet, den der Kunde bei einem Drittanbieter separat erhält, voraus.



Erst wird gesagt, man bekommt einen Usenet-Zugang. Dann wiederum wird gesagt, dass dieser Usenet-Zugang bei einem Fremdanbieter gekauft werden muss, und dass Overnext nur die Such- und Downloadmaschine anbietet. (April, April...)
Watt denn nu?

Anhand dieser AGB ist bereits der Vertragsgegenstand widersprüchlich dargestellt und damit streitig.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Das was Sie da behaupten ist eine bodenlose Frechheit - die Usenet-Zugangskapazitäten die overnext einkauft um Sie Kunden zur Verfügung zu stellen sind mit enormen Kosten verbunden! Sie lesen die AGBs falsch - dort steht, overnext betreibt die Server nicht selbstständig, da steht nicht, dass overnext nicht an die Serverbetreiber Geld bezahlt damit eben die Kunden darauf zugreifen können.

Wie ich bereits mitteilte, das ist purer Extremismus. Wir werden noch das versprochene Verfahren hier bereitstellen, von weiteren Diskussionen die nur darauf basieren unser Unternehmen und die Produkte zu schlecht zu stellen werden wir absehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

https://de.overnext.com/gui/



> Beschreibung:  In allen Premium-Tarifen erhalten Sie einen Usenet-Zugang,...



Für mein Verständnis bedeutet "Zugang", dass man hier ohne Wenn und Aber ohne Drittanbieter ins Usenext kommt.

Wenn ich in ein Kino gehe und dort einen "Eintrittspreis" bezahle, dann steht dort auch nicht in den AGB, dass dieser Eintritt lediglich für das Bewundern der Kinosessel gezahlt wird, und dass für das eigentliche Betrachten des Filmes (wozu man eigentlich hergekommen ist...) ein separater Preis "bei einem dritten technischen Dienstleister" (nämlich der Firma, die den Projektor betreibt...) zu zahlen ist.

So etwas würde ich dann "überraschende Klausel" gem. § 305c BGB nennen.

Aber sicher sehe ich das zu extremistisch. :scherzkeks:


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Da unsere Kunden für ihr Geld ohne Wenn und Aber ins Usenet kommen, sehe ich da kein Problem an unserer Leistung.

Sie können hier noch stundenlang über "überraschende Klauseln" diskutieren, dies wird nichts daran ändern, dass unser Angebot eines der besten und qualitativ hochwertigsten Usenet-Angebote auf dem internationalen Markt darstellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Entschuldigung, aber Sie selbst werfen diese Fragen durch Ihre eigenen AGB auf.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Die Verwirrungen die Sie hier für potentielle Kunden veranstalten, werden spätetens dann als sinnlos betrachtet werden, wenn der Kunde sich von der qualitativ hochwertigen Leistung überzeugt hat. Sie weigern sich darüberhinaus selbst unser Angebot zu testen und damit die Leistung zu testen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Sie sich in diesem Fall davon überzeugen könnten, dass die Leistung vollumfänglich zufriedenstellend ist.

Würde ich ein Angebot testen und darüber diskutieren wollen, wäre es das Erste was ich mache, das Angebot selbst zu testen um mich persönlich davon zu überzeugen. Sie scheinen sich aber dagegen zu wehren. Den Grund hierfür kennen wir nicht, können diesen aber nur erahnen.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> von weiteren Diskussionen die nur darauf basieren unser Unternehmen und die Produkte zu schlecht zu stellen werden wir absehen.


Puh :Schweiss abwisch:  jetzt hatte ich schon Angst bekommen das lustige Winterheater wäre zu Ende :cry:



overnext schrieb:


> dies wird nichts daran ändern, dass unser Angebot eines der besten und qualitativ hochwertigsten Usenet-Angebote auf dem internationalen Markt darstellt.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Sie stellen selbst fest, dass in den AGBs keien überraschenden Klauseln drin stehen sollen. Es muss für den Kunden transparent sein, was er für sein Geld bekommen. Wir liefern das, was der Kunde für den Preis kauft. Punkt und Ende.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:40:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:35:18 ----------

Es ist weder ein Nutzlosprodukt, noch ist es "Abzocke", und verdient hat das Produkt es auch nicht auf diese Art und Weise beschimpft zu werden, indem willkürlich irgendwelche AGBs interpretiert werden.

AGBs sollen den Kunden nicht interessieren. Der Kunde soll mit der Leistung zufrieden sein, genau das ist unser Ziel und genau das bieten wir dem derzeitgen Kundenstamm an.

Etwas Verständnis für Wirtschaft ist hier angebracht, dieses haben Sie aber in keinster Weise vorgelegt. Nutzlosprodukte kosten fast gar nichts, unser Produkt verursacht eine Menge Kosten. Nutzlosprodukte werden nicht freiwillig Monat für Monat neu gebucht, genau das ist bei unserem Produkt aber der Fall. Nutzlosprodukte bieten kein Produkt an, das über mehrere Jahre weiterentwickelt wird. Nutzlosprodukte bieten keine vielfältigen Tarife an (kostenlos testen, prepaid, demo-download).

Sie vergleichen unser Produkt mit Nutzlosprodukten - Sie sollten sich dafür schämen.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Sie sollten sich dafür schämen.


Geht es auch etwas weniger auf den Putz gehauen? Mit der sittlichen Entrüstung beeindrucken sie niemanden.

Ziehen sie vor Gericht und  lassen sie es dort klären.


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Die Herabwürdigung unserer Leistung, die wir jeden Tag für einen großen Kundenstamm erbringen sowohl im Privatkunden als auch Geschäftskundenbereich, der diese auch zu würdigen weiss, ist eine Handlung, die uns zutiefst beleidigt, uns gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit als unehrenhaft darstellt, und unter dem Vorwand von Anonymität von diesem Forum geschützt und allem anschein nach auch nicht moderiert wird.

Wir kennen die Regeln der Presse und haben mehrere Redakteure in unserem Unternehmen beschäftigt, die in vielen Bereichen in denen wir auch tätig sind Artikel schreiben - fundierte Artikel zu komplexen Themen. Wir wissen ganz genau wie Research (auch gerichtsfest) zu betreiben ist.

Dass der Pressekodex in diesem Forum gar nichts bedeutet, haben wir bereits festgestellt. Lediglich mit Pseudonymen, und Anonymität werden hier Leistungen von mehr als 20 Mitarbeitern und über 100 Geschäftspartnern weltweit ins Lächerliche gezogen, verunglimpft und als "Abzocke" oder "Nutzlosprodukt" bezeichnet. Hierfür sollte man sich als Author solcher Äußerungen schämen - sehr wohl.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:12:03 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:10:38 ----------

Hierfür schämen sollten sich auch alle Beteiligten die diese Herabwürdigung unterstützen und dulden.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*


----------



## KLdeka (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Hallo, 
erstmal Danke an alle die gutgemeinte Ratschläge geben. Man sollte diesen [ edit]  ja nicht noch mehr Geld in den Rachen werfen. Scheint sich ja mächtig für die zu lohnen, wenn die ständig in Foren versuchen Zahlungunwillige zu verunsichern. Offenbar ist das einträglicher als sich in einem deutschen Gerichtsverfahren zu stellen.
@overnext: es ging nicht nur um die entsiegelte Software, ich hatte bereits ihrem halbseriösen Anwalt damals mitgeteilt, dass es in der BRD notwendig ist den Kunde auf sein Widerrufsrecht schriftlich hinzuweisen. Dies wurde in meinem Fall nie gemacht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:20:34 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:15:58 ----------

@overnext: in Deutschland nennt man das Presse und Meinungsfreiheit. 
Gibt es das in Albanien nicht? Ansonsten gibt es ja auch immer die Möglichkeit sich gerichtlich gegen üble Nachrede zu wehren, sofern es unbegründet ist. 
Wäre ihre Dienstleistung/Produkt wirklich so gut, müssten sie wohl nicht auf beschriebene Art und Weise Neukunden aquirieren. Die würden ihnen doch die Bude einrennen...


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

Erneut blanke falsche Behauptung: Wir haben dargelegt, dass wir gerichtlich vorgehen. Erneut wird behauptet wir würden es nicht tun. 

Darüberhinaus haben wir dargelegt, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung in der Aktivierungs E-Mail mit der Aktivierungs PIN enthalten war. Dies reicht um "schriftlich vorzuliegen".

Gegen falsche Darstellungen vorzugehen lohnt sich - Sie können sicher sein, dass dies im Interesse unses Unternehmens ist. Sie tun uns aber einen Gefallen in Sachen Beweisführung indem Sie noch mehr Falschaussagen über unser Unternehmen und useren Produkte in diesem Forum publizieren - wenn nicht schon eindeutig sein sollte, wozu dieser Thread überhaupt bestimmt ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:23:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:20:53 ----------

Mit Pressefreiheit hat dieses Forum NICHTS zu tun, man hält sich nämlich NICHT an die Regeln der Presse.

Meinungsfreiheit hat ihre Grenzen, bei der üblen Nachrede, das ist richtig. Welche juristische Schritte gegen den Forumbetreiber oder einzelne Personen in diesem Forum möglich sind prüfen wir selbstverständlich, sofern der Forenbetreiber über diesen Thread in Kenntniss gesetzt worden ist und nicht handelt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:24:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:23:17 ----------

Ferner wäre es hilfreich wenn wir von jeder Person die ladungsfähige Anschrift erhalten könnten. Ohne ladungsfähige Anschrift können wir nicht direkt gegen den Verbreiter klagen.


----------



## Immo (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Wir haben dargelegt, dass wir gerichtlich vorgehen.


Wann,  wo?


overnext schrieb:


> Erneut wird behauptet wir würden es nicht tun.


Lesen scheint nicht Ihre Stärke zu sein, eher freie Interpretation und  endlose Wortschwallerei


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Ferner wäre es hilfreich wenn wir von jeder Person die ladungsfähige Anschrift erhalten könnten. Ohne ladungsfähige Anschrift können wir nicht direkt gegen den Verbreiter klagen.


Die Adresse der Betreiber dürfte  Ihnen  aus dem Impressum bekannt sein. 

Mehr nur durch Gerichtsbeschluss.


----------



## KLdeka (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Ferner wäre es hilfreich wenn wir von jeder Person die ladungsfähige Anschrift erhalten könnten. Ohne ladungsfähige Anschrift können wir nicht direkt gegen den Verbreiter klagen.


Vielleicht könnten SIe mir auch eine ladungsfähige Anschrift von Overnext nennen, wäre sehr hilfreich. Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## overnext (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

@KLdeka: Die Adresse von overnext entnehmen Sie dem Impressum. Erneut weise ich darauf hin, dass dieses Thema in diesem Thread bereits ausführlich beschrieben wurde.

@Moderator: Uns geht es nicht um die Adresse des Betreibers, uns geht es um die Adresse der Personen, gegen die wir vor Gericht eine Unterlassungsverfügung für die Verbreitung von falschen Behauptungen erwirken können. Ihnen sollte klar sein, dass wir durch einen Beschluss gegen den Betreiber lediglich die IP Adresse des Verletzers ausfindig machen können (wenn überhaupt gespeichert), diese IP Adresse aber wohlmöglich nicht mehr dem Nutzer zugeordnet werden kann.

Vorübergehend, bis dies durch unsere Kanzlei überprüft worden ist bitte ich den Leser dieser Forums folgendes zu beachten:

Die von einzelnen Nutzern in diesem Forum publizieriten Äußerungen und Feststellungen können unwahrheitsgemäß sein und sogar gegen geltende deutsche Gesetze verstoßen - sowohl strafrechtlich als auch zivilrechtlich.

Da der verletztende Nutzer jedoch primär UNBEKANNT und ANONYM bleibt, kann der Verletzte (overnext), um den es hierbei geht, NICHT direkt gegen den Verletzer vorgehen. Die Verletzer wurden gebeten ihre ladungsfähige Anschrift mitzuteilen, sofern sie tatsächlich hinter Ihrem verbreiteten Wort stehen sollten - damit der Verletzte (overnext) gegen die Äußerungen vorgehen kann. Bis zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt hat sich keiner der Verletzer mit einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift gemeldet, sodass es dem Verletzten bis dato nicht möglich ist direkt gegen den Verletzter vorzugehen. Ob der Verletzter durch diese Handlung unbedingt dazu beiträgt, dass der Leser seinem Äußerungen überhaupt Glauben schenken darf, ist äußerst zweifelhaft - trotzdem bitten wir jedoch den Leser hierbei zu beachten, dass der Author einenes verletztenden Kommentare wohlmöglich durch die Aufrechterhaltung der Anonymität nicht hinter dem geschrieben Wort stehen möchte.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*

W&B Anwälte  Presserecht: Geschäftsführer muss sich kritische Berichterstattung und Namensnennung gefallen lassen


> Wer sich im Wirtschaftsleben betätigt, setzt sich in erheblichem Umfang der Kritik an seinen Leistungen aus (vgl. BGH, Urteil vom 10. November 1994 - I ZR 216/92 - AfP 1995, 404, 407 f. - Dubioses Geschäftsgebaren - und Senatsurteil BGHZ 138, 311, 320 m.w.N.).


Ich schlage vor, dass die Mods den Threadtitel ändern. Von Druck kann keine Rede sein. Höchstens von Tränendrüsendruck, wenn man entsprechend umformuliert.


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Overnext macht Druck*



overnext schrieb:


> Uns geht es nicht um die Adresse des Betreibers, uns geht es um die Adresse der Personen, gegen die wir vor Gericht eine Unterlassungsverfügung für die Verbreitung von falschen Behauptungen erwirken können.



Es reicht jetzt. Richten sie ihre Forderung in schriftlicher Form *mit in Deutschland  ladungsfähiger
 Adresse * an die Betreiber. 

EOT


----------

